# Vaga lumes de Portugal



## belem (10 Mai 2008 às 02:09)

Estou a fazer uma investigação sobre espécies de coleópteros luminosos em Portugal e quem quiser colaborar, com descrição de avistamentos ou mesmo recolha de insectos para identificação que me mande uma pm ou deixe aqui um relato.
De salientar que temos encontrado espécies novas para Portugal, em apenas 2 anos de investigação nos quais apenas em alguns dias foi feito trabalho de campo!!
Já reparei que há aqui forunistas que fazem algumas visitas ao campo e que gostam da natureza.
Na nossa pesquisa, agora, temos um particular interesse pelas regiões Sul, Interior,Nordeste do país e Ilhas. E também pela zona do Minho.
São zonas que carecem de qualquer estudo nesta área.
Se alguém avistar algum se quiser que diga qualquer coisa.
Um simples relato pode ter muito valor.
Os vaga lumes ou pirilampos são bioindicadores e destroem potenciais pragas agrícolas e florestais, pois nas suas fases larvares são vorazes carnívoros de gastrópodes e larvas de outros insectos.
Nota-se um nítido declínio em muitas das suas populações.
E o conhecimento existente sobre eles infelizmente é muito pequeno.
Para inverter esta tendência estamos a tentar desenvolver um estudo que tem tb tem em vista a sua protecção.
Obrigado desde já!!


----------



## belem (10 Mai 2008 às 02:11)

Aqui está um pequeno espaço que criei sobre o tema.

http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/


----------



## iceworld (10 Mai 2008 às 11:49)

Em pleno centro de Coimbra junto a um terreno onde ainda existem algumas árvores, era muito frequente observar os pirilampo e por vezes cheguei a apanhar vários, para os ver a piscar dentro de um saco de plástico.
se bem me lembro aparecem com o calor.
Vou estar atento e depois digo algo lá mais para a frente.


----------



## vitamos (10 Mai 2008 às 12:33)

Na terra dos meus pais (próximo da Sertã) era muito normal ver-se pirilampos, nas noites de Verão... Ultimamente não me lembro, mas penso que ainda é normal aparecerem!


----------



## belem (10 Mai 2008 às 14:50)

iceworld disse:


> Em pleno centro de Coimbra junto a um terreno onde ainda existem algumas árvores, era muito frequente observar os pirilampo e por vezes cheguei a apanhar vários, para os ver a piscar dentro de um saco de plástico.
> se bem me lembro aparecem com o calor.
> Vou estar atento e depois digo algo lá mais para a frente.



No jardim da Sereia ainda existem porque no ano passado vi lá uns tantos.
E junto ao Rio Mondego tb. 
Nos arredores, como Lordemão são muito numerosos.


----------



## belem (10 Mai 2008 às 14:52)

vitamos disse:


> Na terra dos meus pais (próximo da Sertã) era muito normal ver-se pirilampos, nas noites de Verão... Ultimamente não me lembro, mas penso que ainda é normal aparecerem!



Certamente que ainda será normal, pois essa zona ainda tem muito espaço para eles.


----------



## rbsmr (10 Mai 2008 às 17:12)

Em Lisboa e arredores, por incrível que pareça, também possível encontrar pirilampos ! O problema é que no frenesim da nossa vida diária não parámos para ouvi-los e muito menos para os procurar!

Quanto à minha experiência, costumo passar as minhas férias de Verão, na aldeia dos meus avós (perto de Torres Vedras - 40 km a Noroeste de Lisboa) e os pirilampos são presença habitual nas noites, em especial naquelas mais amenas!

Mais curioso ainda é o (re)aparecimento de algumas aves que na minha infância não me recordo existir (e não sou assim tão velho - tenho 30 anos) ou pelo menos avistar: corvos e algumas aves de rapina. O meu pai tem uma teoria com a qual, até prova em contrário, considero correcta: como muitos campos deixaram de ser cultivados ("estão de campo", como se diz na região Oeste) não existem, nomeadamente pesticidas no meio ambiente, o que terá provocado um aumento destas populações animais.

Pelo contrário, as populações de pirilampos, grilos, parecem-me mais diminutas que há uns anos atrás. De facto, era bastante usual os pirilampos e grilos entrarem dentro de casa.

Será que existe uma diminuição populacional?


----------



## vitamos (10 Mai 2008 às 19:30)

rbsmr disse:


> Mais curioso ainda é o (re)aparecimento de algumas aves que na minha infância não me recordo existir



Só uma achega ainda agora há duas semanas na terra dos meus pais ouvi uma espécie (existente em Portugal), que é o conhecido rouxinol, a cantar durante a noite longe de zonas com água, sendo que até hoje eles só cantavam no período nocturno junto de cursos de água (sabedoria popular). Além disso notam-se de facto outras aves não habituais ou em períodos não habituais. Sinais dos tempos!


----------



## Vince (10 Mai 2008 às 20:27)

belem disse:


> Aqui está um pequeno espaço que criei sobre o tema.
> http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> ...



Já conhecia o site de outro forum, não fazia ideia que era teu. Quando era puto gostava muito de pirilampos, fascinavam-me de tal forma que cheguei a ter alguns em minha casa, mas hoje reconheço que não era bom para eles estarem em "cativeiro", coitadinhos. Coisas de miudos....


----------



## MSantos (10 Mai 2008 às 21:08)

já vi pirilampos em varios locais, mas o local mais surpreendente onde os vi, foi em Belas, num acampamento de escuteiros no verão passado.


----------



## Minho (10 Mai 2008 às 21:41)

Aqui  por Melgaço também já vi várias vezes pirilampos bem perto de onde tenho a estação meteorológica instalada... 
A partir de hoje vou tentar registar as datas em que os veja para te reportar...


----------



## belem (12 Mai 2008 às 19:05)

rbsmr disse:


> Em Lisboa e arredores, por incrível que pareça, também possível encontrar pirilampos ! O problema é que no frenesim da nossa vida diária não parámos para ouvi-los e muito menos para os procurar!
> 
> Quanto à minha experiência, costumo passar as minhas férias de Verão, na aldeia dos meus avós (perto de Torres Vedras - 40 km a Noroeste de Lisboa) e os pirilampos são presença habitual nas noites, em especial naquelas mais amenas!
> 
> ...




A teoria do teu pai está correcta. Tem havido uma recolonização das zonas abandonadas.
As populações de pirilampos de facto têm diminuido na maior parte dos sítios.
Eu por acaso costumo de visitar um local perto da Ericeira ( perto da Praia da Calada) e lá tanto na zona interior como junto à praia ainda se vêem muitos pirilampos.
Nota-se que há muitos campos abandonados e eles vão ocupando os seus lugares.


----------



## belem (12 Mai 2008 às 19:24)

vitamos disse:


> Só uma achega ainda agora há duas semanas na terra dos meus pais ouvi uma espécie (existente em Portugal), que é o conhecido rouxinol, a cantar durante a noite longe de zonas com água, sendo que até hoje eles só cantavam no período nocturno junto de cursos de água (sabedoria popular). Além disso notam-se de facto outras aves não habituais ou em períodos não habituais. Sinais dos tempos!



Esses rouxinós   tenho-os ouvido este ano a cantar sobretudo junto  a cursos de água.
Ainda ontem os ouvi perto de Sesimbra junto a um riacho.


----------



## psm (12 Mai 2008 às 19:36)

belem disse:


> A teoria do teu pai está correcta. Tem havido uma recolonização das zonas abandonadas.
> As populações de pirilampos de facto têm diminuido na maior parte dos sítios.
> Eu por acaso costumo de visitar um local perto da Ericeira ( perto da Praia da Calada) e lá tanto na zona interior como junto à praia ainda se vêem muitos pirilampos.
> Nota-se que há muitos campos abandonados e eles vão ocupando os seus lugares.






É um facto que no sitio onde moram os meus pais (assafora,seixeiras),que é perto da ericeira ,só se vê os pirilampos em dias sem vento e de calor,esse calor é os dos 26º a 30º pois não há muitos dias acima dos 30º;onde antigamente os meus pais moravam(moro eu)no estoril, havia muitos, mas agora com a explosão de construção civil e de carros é muito raro ver pirilampos,o que é pena e era espectacular de vê-los em junho  antes das nortadas.



O local (seixeiras) fica numa encosta virada a norte da ribeira falcão.


----------



## belem (12 Mai 2008 às 19:49)

MSantos disse:


> já vi pirilampos em varios locais, mas o local mais surpreendente onde os vi, foi em Belas, num acampamento de escuteiros no verão passado.




Tu és de Bragança? É uma zona muito interessante em termos de vaga lumes pois está muito mal estudada. Só fiz uma viagem há 2 anos a essa região Rio de Onor e foi muito interessante. Foi já em Julho. Tenho muita curiosidade para saber que espécies andarão por aí nesta fase do ano.


----------



## belem (12 Mai 2008 às 20:20)

Minho disse:


> Aqui  por Melgaço também já vi várias vezes pirilampos bem perto de onde tenho a estação meteorológica instalada...
> A partir de hoje vou tentar registar as datas em que os veja para te reportar...



Se puderes fotografar um seria o melhor.
É que temos por cá espécies diferentes e algumas espécies novas têm sido registadas.
Obrigado pela disponibilidade em ajudar.


----------



## belem (12 Mai 2008 às 20:30)

psm disse:


> É um facto que no sitio onde moram os meus pais (assafora,seixeiras),que é perto da ericeira ,só se vê os pirilampos em dias sem vento e de calor,esse calor é os dos 26º a 30º pois não há muitos dias acima dos 30º;onde antigamente os meus pais moravam(moro eu)no estoril, havia muitos, mas agora com a explosão de construção civil e de carros é muito raro ver pirilampos,o que é pena e era espectacular de vê-los em junho  antes das nortadas.
> 
> 
> 
> O local (seixeiras) fica numa encosta virada a norte da ribeira falcão.



Os que tenho visto mantêm a actividade mesmo a temperaturas mais baixas, mas sem dúvida que quando está mais calor ou menos vento nota-se um aumento da actividade.


----------



## belem (12 Mai 2008 às 23:58)

Estes 2 vaga lumes fotografei-os com apenas o meu tlm.
É uma espécie que possue várias luzes.
De salientar que algumas espécies só podem ser identificadas se forem analizadas.
Visualmente é possível, normalmente, distinguir os géneros mas às vezes não as espécies.
Um dos maiores entraves à pesquisa do ano passado, foram os «pseudo-ecologistas», que achavam incorrecto haver  manuseamento destes insectos, porque tinham medo de os pôr em risco. Mas o facto é que muitas vezes é assim que se trabalha em Ciência. Tem que se manusear e analizar. Por exemplo, vimos alguns insectos do género Lampyris e à primeira vista pareciam ser o vulgar Lampyris noctiluca, mas mediante análises genéticas e morfológicas, percebeu-se que era uma nova espécie para a Ciência!
Há espécies que correm o risco de se extinguir antes de as conhecermos devido a este atitude «proteccionista» de certas pessoas, que se esquecem que o verdadeiro problema, no cerne disto tudo, não é a colecta de uns 2 ou 3 exemplares para aumentar o conhecimento sobre o animal que prejudica a espécie, mas antes a destruição dos seus habitats e o uso excessivo de materiais poluentes, por exemplo.


----------



## MSantos (14 Mai 2008 às 01:20)

belem disse:


> Em Belas lool.  Pois, aqui perto de Belém , na Ajuda e  no Restelo tb os há e em alguns locais são até bem abundantes. Só nesta zona há 4 espécies identificadas, mais do que em países como a Alemanha ou a Polónia.
> Tu és de Bragança? É uma zona muito interessante em termos de vaga lumes pois está muito mal estudada. Só fiz uma viagem há 2 anos a essa região Rio de Onor e foi muito interessante. Foi já em Julho. Tenho muita curiosidade para saber que espécies andarão por aí nesta fase do ano.



Eu não sou de Bragança sou de Oeiras, mas estou a estudar no Politécnico de Bragança Ainda não tive oportunidade de conhecer bem o Parque Natural de Montesinho. Já la fui, mas foi uma visita fugaz. Vou estar atento aos pirilampos...


----------



## belem (19 Mai 2008 às 18:00)

Tou agora em Vila Real e já encontrei alguns.


----------



## vitamos (6 Jun 2008 às 15:48)

Com o chegar dos dias quentes a surpresa aqui em Coimbra! Muitos pirilampos perto da minha casa na noite passada! Bonito de se ver


----------



## belem (9 Jun 2008 às 18:07)

vitamos disse:


> Com o chegar dos dias quentes a surpresa aqui em Coimbra! Muitos pirilampos perto da minha casa na noite passada! Bonito de se ver



Os que vês são aqueles amarelos que piscam? Se forem são os Luciola lusitanica.


----------



## vitamos (11 Jun 2008 às 09:22)

belem disse:


> Os que vês são aqueles amarelos que piscam? Se forem são os Luciola lusitanica.



A cor era difícil ver porque se encontravam numa zona mesmo muito escura. Agora o piscar (luz branca realtivamente intensa) era interessante, sensivelmente o mesmo tempo aceso e a apagado, diria que 1 segundo para cada estado!


----------



## belem (11 Jun 2008 às 23:31)

vitamos disse:


> A cor era difícil ver porque se encontravam numa zona mesmo muito escura. Agora o piscar (luz branca realtivamente intensa) era interessante, sensivelmente o mesmo tempo aceso e a apagado, diria que 1 segundo para cada estado!



São Luciola lusitanica. Existem muitos por exemplo em Lordemão.
Ainda ontem vi milhares numas serras aqui perto. O espectáculo é fabuloso!


----------



## Minho (12 Jun 2008 às 00:12)

belem disse:


> São Luciola lusitanica. Existem muitos por exemplo em Lordemão.
> Ainda ontem vi milhares numas serras aqui perto. O espectáculo é fabuloso!



Já agora uma questão.
Qual é o local mais apropriado para encontrar vaga lumes? Locais húmidos ou expostos, zonas ajardinadas ou no monte,...?


----------



## belem (13 Jun 2008 às 02:08)

Minho disse:


> Já agora uma questão.
> Qual é o local mais apropriado para encontrar vaga lumes? Locais húmidos ou expostos, zonas ajardinadas ou no monte,...?



Locais húmidos de preferência ( florestas húmidas e margens de rios) mas também espaços abertos, consoante a espécie e época.
Zonas ajardinadas também, mas pouco perturbadas e escuras ( sem poluição luminosa artificial) No monte deverá haver mais variedade.
Tenho muito interesse na zona do Minho. Decerto deverá ter várias espécies.


----------



## psm (18 Jul 2008 às 21:05)

Boas belem.
Este ano é dos mais fracos para ver vaga lumes na assafora,devido á grande frequencia de dias frescos e de vento, mas antes de ontem quando fui dormir vi alguns,pois não havia vento e pouca humidade contudo essa noite foi estranha isto devido ,que ao chegar(23.15) ao terreno dos meus pais estar uma noite de neblina tendendo para nevoeiro com pouco vento de NO mas passado 1.30 minutos de ter chegado, desapareceu a neblina forte e pouca humidade,e foi então que ai vi dois vaga lumes, mas tem sido um ano muito fraco de avista-los.


----------



## belem (21 Jul 2008 às 01:56)

psm disse:


> Boas belem.
> Este ano é dos mais fracos para ver vaga lumes na assafora,devido á grande frequencia de dias frescos e de vento, mas antes de ontem quando fui dormir vi alguns,pois não havia vento e pouca humidade contudo essa noite foi estranha isto devido ,que ao chegar(23.15) ao terreno dos meus pais estar uma noite de neblina tendendo para nevoeiro com pouco vento de NO mas passado 1.30 minutos de ter chegado, desapareceu a neblina forte e pouca humidade,e foi então que ai vi dois vaga lumes, mas tem sido um ano muito fraco de avista-los.



Já agora que tipo de brilho esses vaga lumes evidenciavam? Luz constante ou intermitente? Em vôo ou no solo? Côr da luz? Azul, vermelha, amarela,laranja,  verde,etc...?
.
Uma boa notícia é que uma espécie muito rara foi encontrada em mais locais e que temos 3 novos registos para a fauna de Portugal e destes um novo para a ciência!! Outra boa notícia é a descoberta de mais vaga lumes para novas localidades.  E apenas cobrimos uma pequena percentagem do território.


----------



## psm (21 Jul 2008 às 18:31)

Vi um de cor azul resguardado,nunca tinha visto,e outro da luz normal amarela voando normalmente,mas foi exceção á regra porque ou á nevoeiro ou vento.


----------



## Thomar (21 Jul 2008 às 19:50)

belem disse:


> Assim lanço o desafio de novo: quem vir algum que diga algo.
> 
> Ps: E um desafio aos forunistas: Se quiserem combinar uma excursão/visita para ver vaga lumes, digam-me alguma coisa, por aqui ou por pm...
> Poderão ver centenas de uma vez...



Certamente um dia ainda vou chatear alguém! 

Eu já há muitos anos que não vejo nenhum! Vivo sempre em áreas urbanas e quando vou ao campo, nunca os vejo. 
Mas há 3 anos atrás vi duas ou três centenas quase de uma só vez  um espectáculo fabuloso (durante duas horas) mas não foi em Portugal , foi na bonita região da toscania em Itália!


----------



## belem (22 Jul 2008 às 00:34)

psm disse:


> Vi um de cor azul resguardado,nunca tinha visto,e outro da luz normal amarela voando normalmente,mas foi exceção á regra porque ou á nevoeiro ou vento.



Bom essa zona tem um clima à moda da Serra de Montejunto....
Obrigado pelos registos.
O pirilampo de luz azul poderá ser um Keroplatus sp, que curiosamente no estado adulto assemelha-se a um mosquito mas durante a fase larvar brilha com uma luz azul surpreendente.
O da luz amarela deverá ser um coleóptero do género Luciola.
Obrigado pelo relato.


----------



## belem (22 Jul 2008 às 00:40)

Thomar disse:


> Certamente um dia ainda vou chatear alguém!
> 
> Eu já há muitos anos que não vejo nenhum! Vivo sempre em áreas urbanas e quando vou ao campo, nunca os vejo.
> Mas há 3 anos atrás vi duas ou três centenas quase de uma só vez  um espectáculo fabuloso (durante duas horas) mas não foi em Portugal , foi na bonita região da toscania em Itália!



Então se quiseres juntar  o teu nome à lista, força nisso!!
Itália  tem lugares muito bonitos é verdade e sei que tem abundância em vaga lumes em algumas zonas.

Cá em Portugal também já vi pirilampos às centenas.


----------



## Thomar (22 Jul 2008 às 23:19)

Tenho uma pergunta para ti  *Belém*:

Andei a reler todos os posts deste tópico e ainda tenho algumas dúvidas de quando (normalmente) será a melhor altura do ano para assistir às centenas de vaga-lumes que dizes ser possível avistar em Portugal?


----------



## belem (23 Jul 2008 às 19:20)

Thomar disse:


> Tenho uma pergunta para ti  *Belém*:
> 
> Andei a reler todos os posts deste tópico e ainda tenho algumas dúvidas de quando (normalmente) será a melhor altura do ano para assistir às centenas de vaga-lumes que dizes ser possível avistar em Portugal?



Depende do local.
Mas Junho normalmente é o mês ideal.
Contudo por vezes em Maio, Julho ou Agosto vêem-se verdadeiras «explosões».


----------



## belem (23 Set 2008 às 00:15)

Com alguns updates:

http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/


----------



## belem (5 Dez 2008 às 23:50)

Com as condições meteorológicas actualmente presentes no nosso país, é possível e mais fácil detectar a presença das larvas de pirilampo a brilhar no solo florestal durante a noite.
Se viver numa zona rural, até mesmo no seu jardim poderá ver um!
Ontem vi alguns!
Uma das espécies apresentava numerosas luzes e era a  _Lamprohiza paulinoi._


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2009 às 02:03)

Aqui está um trabalho que publiquei mais uns colegas ( em Abstract, a versão completa não a posso pôr aqui).
Em apenas alguns dias de 2006 e 2007 de pesquisa em algumas partes de Portugal foi o suficiente para fazer 2 registos novos ( e já tenho aqui mais alguns a precisar de identificação! ).
O mais importante deste trabalho foi o anúncio da descoberta duma nova espécie para a Ciência e de um novo registo para Portugal!! 
Portugal e a Espanha estão muito mal estudados neste aspecto.



http://www.heteropterus.org/pdf/n8/Heteropterus_Rev_Entomol_8(2)_147-154R.pdf


----------



## frederico (2 Fev 2009 às 19:48)

Parabéns pelo estudo. Sei que no nosso país os insectos estão muito mal estudados, bem com as plantas avasculares, os líquenes, os fungos, etc... Fazem falta imensos estudos deste género e não tenho dúvidas que ainda há muitas espécies por identificar no nosso país.


Quando era criança recordo-me de ver muitos pirilampos no Verão na serra do Caldeirão, junto de uma aldeia chamada Cintados, na zona de Tavira. Havia umas galerias ripícolas com freixeiros e loendros junto à ribeira do Beliche onde eles se concentravam.


----------



## belem (2 Fev 2009 às 22:49)

frederico disse:


> Parabéns pelo estudo. Sei que no nosso país os insectos estão muito mal estudados, bem com as plantas avasculares, os líquenes, os fungos, etc... Fazem falta imensos estudos deste género e não tenho dúvidas que ainda há muitas espécies por identificar no nosso país.
> 
> 
> Quando era criança recordo-me de ver muitos pirilampos no Verão na serra do Caldeirão, junto de uma aldeia chamada Cintados, na zona de Tavira. Havia umas galerias ripícolas com freixeiros e loendros junto à ribeira do Beliche onde eles se concentravam.




Sem dúvida que Portugal é um país ainda pouco conhecido e esquecido a nível de biológico.
Obrigado pela tuas descrições.  

Já agora que tipo de luz faziam os vaga lumes? Estava sempre acesa ou piscava? Voavam ou estavam poisados? E de que côr eram as luzes?


----------



## frederico (4 Fev 2009 às 03:09)

Eu recordo-me que tinham uma luz amarelada. Já não me recordo bem se estava sempre acesa, já foi há muito tempo! Lembro-me de no crepúsculo no Verão ir à ribeira e ver passar no caminho a voar pouco alto uns insectos brilhantes amarelos.


----------



## belem (8 Fev 2009 às 18:29)

frederico disse:


> Eu recordo-me que tinham uma luz amarelada. Já não me recordo bem se estava sempre acesa, já foi há muito tempo! Lembro-me de no crepúsculo no Verão ir à ribeira e ver passar no caminho a voar pouco alto uns insectos brilhantes amarelos.



Obrigado pela descrição.

Do Algarve, tenho recibido algumas descrições interessantes.


----------



## frederico (9 Fev 2009 às 09:24)

Mas não era em Agosto que eu os via!!! Era por volta de Maio/Junho! Até porque em Agosto não ia à ribeira porque estava praticamente seca!


----------



## belem (9 Fev 2009 às 22:13)

frederico disse:


> Mas não era em Agosto que eu os via!!! Era por volta de Maio/Junho! Até porque em Agosto não ia à ribeira porque estava praticamente seca!



Eu sei que não.
Mas os relatos que tenho recebido daí, com pirilampos de luz amarela são por volta de Agosto.
Claro que em outro locais poderão aparecer em fases diferentes.


----------



## belem (21 Fev 2009 às 01:46)

Este é um espectáculo cada vez mais raro de ver.


http://www.independent.co.uk/enviro...as-natural-habitats-are-destroyed-914472.html


http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/11/20/asia/fireflies.php



E há indícios de estar a acontecer quase por todo o mundo...


----------



## kikofra (22 Fev 2009 às 00:59)

rbsmr disse:


> Em Lisboa e arredores, por incrível que pareça, também possível encontrar pirilampos ! O problema é que no frenesim da nossa vida diária não parámos para ouvi-los e muito menos para os procurar!
> 
> Quanto à minha experiência, costumo passar as minhas férias de Verão, na aldeia dos meus avós (perto de Torres Vedras - 40 km a Noroeste de Lisboa) e os pirilampos são presença habitual nas noites, em especial naquelas mais amenas!
> 
> ...


Por aqui também me parece que a população de alguns animais parece aumentar. Quase todos os dias costumo ver uma aguia.

a mais alguem parece que a população de coelhos selvagens aumentou?


----------



## belem (11 Mar 2009 às 01:31)

kikofra disse:


> Por aqui também me parece que a população de alguns animais parece aumentar. Quase todos os dias costumo ver uma aguia.
> 
> a mais alguem parece que a população de coelhos selvagens aumentou?



Em alguns locais parece de facto, que sim, o que até está beneficiar a situação do lince-ibérico.

Situação em Dezembro de 2008 
http://www.deshok.com/soslynxfile/por_file/lynxbrief12P.pdf

Relativamente  aos pirilampos, ainda não vi nenhum adulto.
Apenas uma larva de Lampyris sp em Alto das Vinhas, no último fim de semana, que brilhava uma distinta e pausada luz verde.


----------



## belem (16 Mar 2009 às 02:04)

A poluição luminosa, um pouco por todo o lado, está a aumentar de forma exponencial.
As consequências são económicas e ambientais.
Existe muita iluminação inútil a gastar biliões todos os anos que polue os nossos céus e desregula os ciclos naturais.
As auroras boreais, os céus estrelados e os pirilampos são algumas das coisas que a poluição luminosa artificial nos tira.


http://www.telusplanet.net/public/hgibbins/lightpollution/lightalbum.htm


http://www.ucar.edu/news/releases/2007/globenight.shtml


O retorno da noite?

http://www.inhabitat.com/2006/02/07/light-pollution-and-the-return-of-night/


Informação detalhada sobre o assunto, com propostas de alternativas:

http://starrynightlights.com/blog/category/light-pollution/


----------



## belem (3 Mai 2009 às 18:53)

Tenho visto cada vez mais pirilampos, ultimamente.
Por vezes surgem 2 espécies a brilhar juntas,o que dá um espectáculo de rara beleza.
Se alguém avistar algum, diga alguma coisa.
Espécies novas podem estar por descobrir.

Obrigado pelos reports (quem me enviou)!


----------



## frederico (12 Mai 2009 às 22:39)

A questão das iluminações nocturnas é muito interessante, e preocupante. Recentemente uma estrada rural praticamente inabitada na minha terra natal recebeu uma iluminação digna de uma rua do Porto. Estamos em ano de eleições é há que apresentar obra. Contudo, este consumo desnecessário de electricidade é pago por todos nós com os nossos impostos. E essa não é a primeira vez que uma área pouco habitada ou mesmo desabitada recebe iluminação nocturna desmesurada em ano de elições. Por todo o país existem milhares e milhares de lâmpadas desnecessárias um pouco por todo o lado. Já era hora de a população e os autarcas serem sensibilizados para este problema, porque para além dos impactos ambientais, directos e indirectos, não somos um país rico que se possa dar ao luxo de desperdiçar tanto dinheiro em energia.

Aliás, este ano o desperdício de recursos e dinheiro será ponto assente: festas e mais festas com cantores pimba, iluminações nocturnas por todo o lado, rotundas, alcatrão partido e subsituído por calçada, calçada subtituída por asfalto... e quem paga todo este desperdício? Nós, que recebemos ordenados baixíssimos, nós que temos preços idênticos aos países mais ricos da Europa, nós que estamos sobrendividados, enfim, eternamente provincianos e mal formados...


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2009 às 22:45)

frederico disse:


> A questão das iluminações nocturnas é muito interessante, e preocupante. Recentemente uma estrada rural praticamente inabitada na minha terra natal recebeu uma iluminação digna de uma rua do Porto. Estamos em ano de eleições é há que apresentar obra. Contudo, este consumo desnecessário de electricidade é pago por todos nós com os nossos impostos. E essa não é a primeira vez que uma área pouco habitada ou mesmo desabitada recebe iluminação nocturna desmesurada em ano de elições. Por todo o país existem milhares e milhares de lâmpadas desnecessárias um pouco por todo o lado. Já era hora de a população e os autarcas serem sensibilizados para este problema, porque para além dos impactos ambientais, directos e indirectos, não somos um país rico que se possa dar ao luxo de desperdiçar tanto dinheiro em energia.
> 
> Aliás, este ano o desperdício de recursos e dinheiro será ponto assente: festas e mais festas com cantores pimba, iluminações nocturnas por todo o lado, rotundas, alcatrão partido e subsituído por calçada, calçada subtituída por asfalto... e quem paga todo este desperdício? Nós, que recebemos ordenados baixíssimos, nós que temos preços idênticos aos países mais ricos da Europa, nós que estamos sobrendividados, enfim, eternamente provincianos e mal formados...




Já temos falado desse assunto a propósito da Astronomia e ainda há dias li um texto no Público sobre o telescópio GranTeCan em La Palma nas Canárias,  onde referem a enorme sensibilidade das autoridades locais para essa questão. Seria altura de em Portugal as pessoas também começarem a preocupar-se com o assunto em vez das rotundas pirosas com esguichos e avenidas luzes de natal, quando vou à aldeia dos pais fico sempre maravilhado a olhar para o céu à noite, céu que todos vamos perdendo cada vez mais nas zonas urbanas




> Grande Telescópio das Canárias
> *Bem-vindos à maior máquina do tempo do mundo*
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## belem (27 Mai 2009 às 04:00)

De Coimbra chegaram-me estas fotos:


----------



## vinc7e (27 Mai 2009 às 10:14)

Olá,

Tirei esta foto em Junho do ano passado com um tlm por isso não está
grande coisa...


----------



## belem (28 Mai 2009 às 01:43)

vinc7e disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Tirei esta foto em Junho do ano passado com um tlm por isso não está
> grande coisa...





Isso parece-me uma fêmea de Lampyris, Nyctophila, Pelania...
As luzes diferem um bocado, mas desses 3 géneros, as fêmeas brilham de forma semelhante.
Mas claro, para uma identificação mais correcta necessitaria de mais detalhes...


----------



## vinc7e (28 Mai 2009 às 11:06)

belem disse:


> Isso parece-me uma fêmea de Lampyris, Nyctophila, Pelania...
> As luzes diferem um bocado, mas desses 3 géneros, as fêmeas brilham de forma semelhante.
> Mas claro, para uma identificação mais correcta necessitaria de mais detalhes...




Vou andar mais atento e com um maquina fotográfica  pa ver se arranjo umas
fotos  melhores.


----------



## belem (10 Jun 2009 às 00:57)

vinc7e disse:


> Vou andar mais atento e com um maquina fotográfica  pa ver se arranjo umas
> fotos  melhores.



Ok!
Em Viana do Castelo, recebi a informação que alguns pirilampos até entram em casa das pessoas!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jun 2009 às 15:19)

Já vai um bocado tarde mas, o Parque Biológico de Gaia promoveu este fim-de-semana uma actividade para a observação de pirilampos!

Mas não foi a única, vai repetir-se nos dias 15, 20 e 22 de Junho!

Nunca os vi em Portugal mas, aqui há uns anos fui a uma "sessão" nos Estados Unidos e confesso que foi um dos melhores espectáculos que já vi! É algo mágico ver centenas de luzinhas verdes a brilhar na escuridão.


----------



## belem (14 Jun 2009 às 22:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Já vai um bocado tarde mas, o Parque Biológico de Gaia promoveu este fim-de-semana uma actividade para a observação de pirilampos!
> 
> Mas não foi a única, vai repetir-se nos dias 15, 20 e 22 de Junho!
> 
> Nunca os vi em Portugal mas, aqui há uns anos fui a uma "sessão" nos Estados Unidos e confesso que foi um dos melhores espectáculos que já vi! É algo mágico ver centenas de luzinhas verdes a brilhar na escuridão.



Nos USA, até mesmo no centro de Nova Iorque (Central Park, claro!) se podem ver alguns sobretudo em Julho!


----------



## belem (21 Jul 2009 às 22:23)

psm disse:


> Boas belem.
> Este ano é dos mais fracos para ver vaga lumes na assafora,devido á grande frequencia de dias frescos e de vento, mas antes de ontem quando fui dormir vi alguns,pois não havia vento e pouca humidade contudo essa noite foi estranha isto devido ,que ao chegar(23.15) ao terreno dos meus pais estar uma noite de neblina tendendo para nevoeiro com pouco vento de NO mas passado 1.30 minutos de ter chegado, desapareceu a neblina forte e pouca humidade,e foi então que ai vi dois vaga lumes, mas tem sido um ano muito fraco de avista-los.



Como tem sido este ano?
E mais alguém tem visto alguns?
Obrigado a quem já me enviou uns relatos!


----------



## belem (24 Ago 2009 às 23:21)

Antes de  mais, obrigado a alguns colegas aqui do forum, pelos relatos de avistamentos por pm! 
Estão a ajudar a conservar estes animais cada vez mais raros.


Ontem à noite, durante um passeio por uma praia, vi zooplancton bioluminescente junto à rebentação!!
Era espectacular a luz tanto por vezes ficava acesa por um bocado como se apagava rapidamente.
A luz era azul!
Recebi um relato da zona de Sagres de um amigo meu, que descansava  no barco em águas com cerca de 3 metros de profundidade  e viu o mar  cheio de luzes, com os pontos luminosos visíveis a diferentes níveis de profundidade dada a claridade das águas e a escuridão do local.


----------



## belem (27 Set 2009 às 16:43)

Ou se quiserem uma versão mais ampliada, cliquem em cima da foto aqui:

http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2008_02_01_archive.html


Macho de Lamprohiza mulsanti

Como podem ver, o macho tem «janelas» por cima dos olhos para ter um campo de visão  mais amplo, acrescentando cerca de  180º à  percepção visual periférica acima de si mesmo.
Penso que estará sobretudo relacionado com a detecção das luzes emitidas pelas fêmeas sem contudo descartar da protecção oferecida pelo «elmo» ( pronotum).
Quando se sentem atacados, os olhos sensíveis retraem-se para debaixo desta estrutura, comprovando assim o seu papel protector.


----------



## belem (11 Nov 2009 às 14:04)

Tenho visto larvas luminescentes de vaga lume em Sintra e perto da Arrábida, sobretudo em bosques densos e nativos.
Diferentes formas de bioluminescência marinha, continuam a ser observadas.
Um artrópode marinho  evidenciava uma luz azul clara e algas brilhavam «electricamente» por impulsos que percorriam as suas hastes. Plâncton luminescente brilhava em quantidades elevadas, sobretudo em zonas de pouca corrente reagindo ao toque na água de forma exuberante.
A luz azul predominava nestes casos, mas existem diferentes côres nos mares. 
Aliás é mesmo nos oceanos, que existem mais côres e formas bioluminescentes, não se conhecendo paralelo em qualquer outro ecossistema. 
Existem relatos extraordinários de cientistas que desceram às profundidades abissais, que descrevem a variedade e quantidade de luzes observadas. Algumas tão intensas ao ponto de deixarem os observadores assustados. Certos pesquisadores ficaram tão perplexos, que se tornaram estudiosos de bioluminescência.

Um exemplo de luzes diferentes é um peixe que se pode encontrar nos mares de Portugal assim como em mais alguns países, o Aristostomias tittmanni.

http://www.lifesci.ucsb.edu/~biolum/organism/dragon.html


Diferentes formas de bioluminescência:


----------



## belem (21 Dez 2009 às 22:17)

Lula bioluminescente.
Esta espécie existe em Portugal e em mais alguns países.

PS: Na Arrábida encontrei 3 espécies de pirilampo, quase no mesmo local, a brilhar no solo humedecido pelas chuvas e ainda uma oligoqueta bioluminescente junto a uma grande poça.
Interessante, o facto de que aparentemente algumas árvores, como o carvalho-cerquinho por exemplo, actuarem como «pega-nevoeiros», ficando as folhas molhadas durante os períodos de nevoeiro e provocando uma «chuva» apreciável debaixo da sua copa, mesmo em noites de céu limpo. Em algumas zonas desta serra, a precipitação oculta tem alguma influência nos micro habitats e ocasiona circunstâncias muito raras de testemunhar em qualquer outro local.


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2009 às 19:51)

Eu já tinha lido algures um texto sobre a importância das «chuvas ocultas» motivadas pelos nevoeiros, na costa ocidental a sul do Tejo, especialmente nas zonas a ocidente das serras de Grândola, Cercal, Monchique e Espinhaço Cão. Estas serras «acomodam» a humidade atlântica, fazendo assim do Alentejo litoral um habitat totalmente distinto das planícies para nascente destas serranias. Não é de admirar, por isso, a presença de carvalho-cerquinho e de carvalho-de-Monchique na região anteriormente descrita.


----------



## belem (23 Abr 2010 às 00:11)

Já há muitos mais pirilampos agora.
Tenho visto sítios com dezenas deles e entretanto outras espécies vão aparecendo. Entre elas, a espectacular Lamprohiza paulinoi. 
Também no mar, foi observada bioluminescência, praticamente em todas as visitas às poças de maré, sendo que na última vez a quantidade e intensidade da bioluminescência foi maior ( há cerca de 5 dias).


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2010 às 16:17)

Esta semana já se nota uma diminuição no número de vaga lumes avistados, pelo menos nos arredores de Lisboa ( derivado à duração dos ciclos das espécies).
Em zonas mais frescas da Estremadura, ainda devem estar em fase de ascensão de números.


----------



## stormy (3 Jun 2010 às 18:02)

Aqui pela louriceira os pirilampos começam a aparecer ( que se notem) em abril....ontem pela noite vi uns 15 na ribeira que passa perto da minha casa...cada um tinha a parte cintilante/bioluminescente com uns 0.5 a 1cm


----------



## stormy (3 Jun 2010 às 18:12)

frederico disse:


> Eu já tinha lido algures um texto sobre a importância das «chuvas ocultas» motivadas pelos nevoeiros, na costa ocidental a sul do Tejo, especialmente nas zonas a ocidente das serras de Grândola, Cercal, Monchique e Espinhaço Cão. Estas serras «acomodam» a humidade atlântica, fazendo assim do Alentejo litoral um habitat totalmente distinto das planícies para nascente destas serranias. Não é de admirar, por isso, a presença de carvalho-cerquinho e de carvalho-de-Monchique na região anteriormente descrita.



Eu conheço muito bem a serra de grandola ( 320m), posso dizer que tem um clima muito ameno ( *vejam as normais para santiago do cacem, a 230m: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...cas-de-santiago-do-cacem-4376.html#post206698*) e com hr´s e precipitações bastante superiores ás areas circundantes.
É uma serra vastamente arborizada, essencialmente por sobreiros, pinheiros mansos, inumeras herbaceas, eucaliptos e até especies selvagens de pereiras, entre outros exemplares de flora do sul do pais, requerente de temperaturas amenas ou elevadas e bastante humidade.
A nivel de fauna tambem é um local rico.

Embora seja uma serra com alguma capacidade de provocar precipitações orograficas, tal como a do cercal, suponho que as serras do oeste e a serra de monchique tenham efeitos muito mais intensos, sendo as primeiras, beneficiadas pelos nevoeiros advectivos que se formam sobre as aguas mais frias do litoral a norte de sintra e pela maior frequencia de frentes.


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2010 às 23:06)

stormy disse:


> Eu conheço muito bem a serra de grandola ( 320m), posso dizer que tem um clima muito ameno ( *vejam as normais para santiago do cacem, a 230m: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...cas-de-santiago-do-cacem-4376.html#post206698*) e com hr´s e precipitações bastante superiores ás areas circundantes.
> É uma serra vastamente arborizada, essencialmente por sobreiros, pinheiros mansos, inumeras herbaceas, eucaliptos e até especies selvagens de pereiras, entre outros exemplares de flora do sul do pais, requerente de temperaturas amenas ou elevadas e bastante humidade.
> A nivel de fauna tambem é um local rico.
> 
> Embora seja uma serra com alguma capacidade de provocar precipitações orograficas, tal como a do cercal, suponho que as serras do oeste e a serra de monchique tenham efeitos muito mais intensos, sendo as primeiras, beneficiadas pelos nevoeiros advectivos que se formam sobre as aguas mais frias do litoral a norte de sintra e pela maior frequencia de frentes.




A Serra de Grândola, no seio da comunidade científica portuguesa, é um local bastante conhecido, pois é um reservatório de biodiversidade, tendo uma fauna riquíssima em insectos, anfíbios, aves e muitos dos seus mamíferos carnívoros têm sido acompanhados por estudos muito interessantes.


----------



## belem (19 Jun 2010 às 18:10)

Já começam a aparecer os primeiros vaga lumes estivais. 






Foto de Marc Blanco

E aguardo mais descrições de avistamentos.
Quem quiser descrever a sua experiência, pode fazê-lo  por aqui ou enviando-me uma pm.
Qualquer relato por mais simples que seja pode ser muito importante para a protecção destas espécies tão importantes quanto singulares. 

Obrigado!


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 19:31)

Saída de campo para ver pirilampos no Algarve esta semana:

http://www.almargem.org/images/articles/98/Activ0910uPirilampos.pdf


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jul 2010 às 19:54)

Avistei um pirilampo aqui em minha casa há cerca de 3\4 semanas. Bem bonito e luminoso.

Se tiver oportunidade irei tentar obter uma fotografia.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 20:14)

Aristocrata disse:


> Avistei um pirilampo aqui em minha casa há cerca de 3\4 semanas. Bem bonito e luminoso.
> 
> Se tiver oportunidade irei tentar obter uma fotografia.



Interessante!
Como brilhava?
Tinha um luz estável, intermitente, voava com a luz sempre acesa, etc..?


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jul 2010 às 12:22)

belem disse:


> Interessante!
> Como brilhava?
> Tinha um luz estável, intermitente, voava com a luz sempre acesa, etc..?


Ainda não consegui a foto "prometida"...
A luz era estável. Também o pirilampo estava imóvel. Teria cerca de 2,5\3 cm de comprimento.
Tem brilhado várias noites seguidas ultimamente.

Se puder eu tiro uma foto


----------



## belem (28 Jul 2010 às 18:12)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ainda não consegui a foto "prometida"...
> A luz era estável. Também o pirilampo estava imóvel. Teria cerca de 2,5\3 cm de comprimento.
> Tem brilhado várias noites seguidas ultimamente.
> 
> Se puder eu tiro uma foto



Muito obrigado pela atenção.
A zona onde ela tem brilhado tem muita luz artificial?
Podes dar alguma descrição do local?


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jul 2010 às 00:50)

belem disse:


> Muito obrigado pela atenção.
> A zona onde ela tem brilhado tem muita luz artificial?
> Podes dar alguma descrição do local?



Fica mesmo no meu quintal\jardim.
Encostado a dois dos muros, debaixo da ramada, sem luz directa mas com alguma luz residual da iluminação pública. Tem pouca vegetação o local onde já o(s) vi. É um local um pouco protegido.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jul 2010 às 22:16)

Conforme "prometido" tirei umas fotos do _BICHO_

Na 1ª foto vê-se o local onde ele está: empoleirado em cima de uma laje de cimento que está ao alto.







Na 2ª imagem o pirilampo mais de perto...






Na 3ª imagem um "crop" da 2ª fotografia.






Pena que por ser um local escuro seja difícil focar melhor; fi-lo de forma manual - ainda estou a habituar-me à nova reflex e por isso ainda não sou "expert"

Se tiver mais oportunidades irei tentar para ver se obtenho imagens melhores.

P.S.: dá gosto observar aquela luz pela noite. Faz-me lembrar a minha infância em que no verão observava inúmero pirilampos e imaginava como ele seriam para nos dar aquela linda *luz*...


----------



## belem (30 Jul 2010 às 22:47)

Boa noite!

Trata-se de uma fêmea adulta do género Lampyris! 
São dos pirilampos mais brilhantes que se conhece.
Não sei que espécie é, porque isso exigiria fotos pormenorizadas...
Uma mais simples, que pode ajudar, é se fotografares o  pronotum ( neste caso é o capacete  que protege os olhos lol).


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jul 2010 às 23:24)

Pois...terá de ser por tentativa e erro.

Mas de facto este pirilampo brilha de forma marcada. Apenas na extremidade mas é perfeitamente notório a mais de 5 metros em condições de alguma luminosidade.

Tenho estas 2 fotos que poderão dar alguma "*luz*" sobre isso; espero que ajude.






Esta espero que gostes pela luz que mostra (um pouco tremida talvez...)


----------



## belem (30 Jul 2010 às 23:28)

Aristocrata disse:


> Pois...terá de ser por tentativa e erro.
> 
> Mas de facto este pirilampo brilha de forma marcada. Apenas na extremidade mas é perfeitamente notório a mais de 5 metros em condições de alguma luminosidade.



Eu já as consegui avistar a algumas dezenas de metros ( com condições  de baixa luminosidade ambiente). 
Também depende da saúde/idade do animal. Um  animal mais saudável e no pico de forma, brilha muito mais, do que um menos saudável ou no fim do seu ciclo...






Esta foto tirei-a na escuridão de um quarto com o tlm ( toda a luz ambiente foi produzida pelo pirilampo!).


----------



## belem (30 Jul 2010 às 23:49)

Aristocrata disse:


> Pois...terá de ser por tentativa e erro.
> 
> Mas de facto este pirilampo brilha de forma marcada. Apenas na extremidade mas é perfeitamente notório a mais de 5 metros em condições de alguma luminosidade.
> 
> ...



Muito bem!
Mas essa espécie tem sido uma verdadeira confusão. lol
Onde devia ter 2 pontos salmão no pronotum, tem 4!!
Apanhei uma semelhante aqui perto ( foi a única que vi assim), mas não sei se é exactamente a mesma...
Bom neste caso, só com um ou dois exemplares, como amostra.
Claro que não te vou pedir para apanhares esses pirilampos, mas vou anotar a localidade e fazer uma pesquisa de campo na zona, por outra altura.
Mas foi certamente um excelente achado!


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jul 2010 às 23:59)

Terá que ser no verão e nas noites quentes que temos (poucas...).
E penso que aparece por todo o concelho - pelo menos a metade sul é de certeza, tanto na minha freguesia actual como naquela onde nasci e cresci, separadas por poucos quilómetros.

Posso apanhar o "bicho" 
Mas depois lá se vai a descendência e a hipótese de ver muitos mais por aqui...


----------



## belem (31 Jul 2010 às 00:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> Terá que ser no verão e nas noites quentes que temos (poucas...).
> E penso que aparece por todo o concelho - pelo menos a metade sul é de certeza, tanto na minha freguesia actual como naquela onde nasci e cresci, separadas por poucos quilómetros.
> 
> Posso apanhar o "bicho"
> Mas depois lá se vai a descendência e a hipótese de ver muitos mais por aqui...




Deixa estar o bicho. 
Eu consigo encontrá-los mesmo fora do verão.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Ago 2010 às 04:57)

Olá!

No inicio desta semana também vi este exemplar.





Algo que já não avistava à algum tempo por aqui.


----------



## belem (1 Ago 2010 às 16:01)

ac_cernax disse:


> Olá!
> 
> No inicio desta semana também vi este exemplar.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde

É também uma fêmea adulta do género Lampyris.
Não é possível determinar a espécie a partir desta foto, mas pelo menos parece-me uma espécie claramente distinta em relação à anterior ( à do Aristocrata)!
Se conseguires tirar uma foto mais próxima ao pronotum, pode ser que isso se confirme definitivamente.


----------



## belem (12 Out 2010 às 00:13)

Ontem encontrei este «report» no meu blog, por parte de R. Horta:


1- Local e hora do avistamento
- Benfica, dias 8/9 de Outubro entre as 23h e as 04h00.

2- Condições atmosféricas
- Chuva permanente

3- Condições de luminosidade do local
- Nenhuma iluminação

4- Que tipo de luz emitia o pirilampo?
- Luz dourada intermitente e irregular.

5- Em que habitat estava o pirilampo?
- Zona de descampado/pequena mata, principalmente num canavial.


Um vaga lume com luz dourada não é muito vulgar.
A maior parte tem uma luz verde.
Mas existem algumas espécies ( muito poucas) com luz não verde.


----------



## belem (17 Out 2010 às 15:25)

Nesta altura começam a aparecer cada vez mais cogumelos.
Um deles é Omphalotus olearius, um cogumelo pouco conhecido em Portugal, mas com particularidades bioluminescentes especiais.
Normalmente crescem sobretudo em troncos de oliveiras velhas ou em decomposição e embora nem sempre estejam num estado óptimo para luminescer em todo o seu esplendor, por vezes, isso acontece e o efeito é extraordinário:






http://www.ibwf.de/genbiopath_index.htm







http://fungicollection.blogspot.com/







http://listverse.com/2009/08/17/top-10-incredible-funguses/







http://bighugelabs.com/onblack.php?id=2896593960&size=large

Ainda não vi esta espécie, mas já vi outra também bastante espectacular no Norte do país, que ocupava áreas assinaláveis de troncos em decomposição de carvalhos (Quercus robur).


----------



## belem (4 Dez 2010 às 00:39)

De salientar que entretanto já encontrei esta espécie que está acima (_Omphalotus olearius_), numa zona com árvores maduras ( sobretudo de zambujeiro mas também com alguns sobreiros, carvalhos-cerquinhos e eucaliptos, a apenas uns 3 kms de casa) é de facto muito interessante e única!
Curiosamente os maiores encontrei em cepos de grandes eucaliptos (embora perto de zambujeiros muito antigos) e atingiam mais de 20 cm de diâmetro!

A bioluminescência é bastante visível, mas é necessária alguma habituação dos olhos ao ambiente escuro para se tornarem visíveis na sua plenitude (como seria normal na maior parte do decorrer da sua evolução, antes que o Homem instalasse luzes artificiais em vários sítios...).


----------



## belem (17 Jan 2011 às 01:06)

http://www.meloidae.com/en/pictures/23531/

Lamprohiza splendidula


----------



## belem (19 Mar 2011 às 02:38)

Será que nestes próximos dias, vão aparecer os primeiros vaga lumes adultos?
Penso que depende da duração do período mais ameno e seco...


----------



## belem (27 Mar 2011 às 20:58)

belem disse:


> Será que nestes próximos dias, vão aparecer os primeiros vaga lumes adultos?
> Penso que depende da duração do período mais ameno e seco...




Precisamente no dia 21 de Março, dia da Árvore, vi o primeiro vaga lume adulto.


----------



## belem (3 Mai 2011 às 22:37)

É só para dizer que já tenho visto muito mais vaga lumes, sobretudo em zonas mais  baixas e quentes. Já tive contagens, em 2 horas, de cerca de 200!
Por vezes vejo até 3 espécies, no mesmo local.
A norte do conjunto Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela, são muito menos os que se podem encontrar... Ainda.


----------



## AnDré (12 Mai 2011 às 01:15)

Hoje, vi pela primeira vez pirilampos (vaga lumes) em Odivelas.
Contei 7, todos no mesmo local. 3 deles eram bastante grandes.
A cor da luz emitida era verde.


----------



## ct5iul (12 Mai 2011 às 08:44)

Bom dia, na semana passada em azeitao havia muitos só num pequeno espaço contei 14


----------



## belem (12 Mai 2011 às 18:23)

AnDré disse:


> Hoje, vi pela primeira vez pirilampos (vaga lumes) em Odivelas.
> Contei 7, todos no mesmo local. 3 deles eram bastante grandes.
> A cor da luz emitida era verde.



Obrigado pelo testemunho!
Estavam no chão ou a voar? E a luz era estável?



ct5iul disse:


> Bom dia, na semana passada em azeitao havia muitos só num pequeno espaço contei 14



Obrigado!
E coloco as mesmas questões que estão acima. 
Por acaso, na mesma zona onde moras também tenho visto muitos...


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2011 às 20:19)

belem disse:


> Obrigado pelo testemunho!
> Estavam no chão ou a voar? E a luz era estável?



A maioria estava a voar, excepto dois que estava na vegetação, mas aquando a minha passagem voaram também.
A luz dos maiores era estável. Os mais pequenos piscavam.

Isto foi por volta das 22h/22h30 e a temperatura rondava os 23ºC.


----------



## belem (18 Mai 2011 às 19:26)

AnDré disse:


> A maioria estava a voar, excepto dois que estava na vegetação, mas aquando a minha passagem voaram também.
> A luz dos maiores era estável. Os mais pequenos piscavam.
> 
> Isto foi por volta das 22h/22h30 e a temperatura rondava os 23ºC.



Normalmente os vaga lumes que voam com a luz sempre acesa, são difíceis de se observar, mas em certos sítios e alturas, ainda dá para os ver.
Esses deverão ser do género Lamprohiza, já os que piscam deverão ser do género Luciola.

Obrigado pela descrição!


----------



## belem (23 Jun 2011 às 19:12)

Alguém tem visto mais alguma coisa?


----------



## Johnny (27 Jun 2011 às 14:06)

Tb me fizeram o convite, ao qual penso ir, por isso deixo-vos aqui a informação...


"NOITE DE PIRILAMPOS E DE MORCEGOS

Dia 8 de Julho, 21h30

Será na sexta-feira, dia 8 de Julho, às 21h30, que o Mosteiro de
Tibães, em Braga, acolhe uma Noite de Pirilampos e de Morcegos.

Esta iniciativa destina-se a famílias que desejem evocar memórias de
infância ou ver até pela 1.ª vez estes insectos bioluminescentes.

Para uma melhor compreensão do que se vai observar às 21h30 há uma
conversa explicativa sobre Pirilampos e depois percorreM-se algumas
partes dos jardins do mosteiro em visita guiada. Nesses momentos, aqui
e ali os vaga-lumes surgem a voar, piscam as suas luzes.

Simultaneamente, numa alusão ao Ano Internacional dos Morcegos haverá
um ponto explicativo sobre os mamíferos voadores. Para além dos
sentidos de cada um, com o auxílio de um medidor de ultra-sons, os
visitantes poderão ouvir o inaudível e perceber a forma fantástica com
a qual os morcegos detectam as suas presas voadoras.

Mais informações e inscrições pelo telemóvel 927986133 ou pelo e-mail
braga@quercus.pt"

João Henriques


----------



## belem (28 Jun 2011 às 23:02)

Johnny disse:


> Tb me fizeram o convite, ao qual penso ir, por isso deixo-vos aqui a informação...
> 
> 
> "NOITE DE PIRILAMPOS E DE MORCEGOS
> ...




Interessante...
E amanhã vai ver haver uma caminhada noturna para ver vaga lumes a partir das 20.30 na sede do Parque Florestal de Monsanto.


----------



## belem (9 Dez 2011 às 19:38)

Artigo sobre Bioluminescência publicado na Revista Quercus 

http://jornal.quercus.pt/scid/subqu...One.asp?categorySiteID=748&articleSiteID=2810

Aqui está o artigo ( é só descarregar o ficheiro associado), que publiquei na revista Quercus ( Setembro/Outubro).
Veio como destaque ( em cima), mas o texto completo está mais abaixo.


----------



## belem (25 Jul 2012 às 22:00)

Então este ano, alguém tem visto alguma coisa?


----------



## supercell (25 Jul 2012 às 22:07)

Eu este ano ainda não...


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jul 2012 às 00:01)

belem disse:


> Então este ano, alguém tem visto alguma coisa?



Eu vi esta semana um pirilampo bem reluzente.
São estas noites quentes as mais propícias a encontrá-los.
Os 2 anéis terminais estavam muito brilhantes mesmo.
Não procurei mais mas devem andar mais por aqui. Ao longo dos últimos meses, os meus 2 filhos tem-nos encontrado frequentemente durante o dia, todos da mesma espécie (aparentemente...). São sempre devolvidos à terra pois instrui-os a não os matar para que no verão brilhem muito.


----------



## CptRena (26 Jul 2012 às 00:10)

Vi muitos (nunca tinha visto nenhum, podem ter sido só alguns, pronto) em Mira, no meio da escuridão no matagal, a brilharem.


----------



## Johnny (26 Jul 2012 às 10:56)

Este fotografei-o perto de Montalegre, há alguns dias atrás...

Não são propriamente mt agradáveis à vista, com luz... mas no escuro a coisa muda de figura...









Ab.,

João Henriques


----------



## belem (27 Jul 2012 às 20:50)

Johnny

Parece-me que é uma fêmea do género Lampyris.
Estava sempre poisada?


CptRena

Como brilhavam esses pirilampos? Piscavam e voavam, piscavam poisados ou estavam sempre com a luz acesa ( voar ou poisados)?
Desculpa as questões, mas pode ser que me ajude a perceber do que se podiam tratar. Mira ( em que região)? Pergunto isto porque conheço vários locais com esse nome.


Aristocrata

Então normalmente só avistam pirilampos aí, pelo Verão, não é?
E desse género?



E obrigado a todos pelos relatos!
Vão ser muito úteis.


----------



## CptRena (27 Jul 2012 às 22:29)

belem disse:


> CptRena
> 
> Como brilhavam esses pirilampos? Piscavam e voavam, piscavam poisados ou estavam sempre com a luz acesa ( voar ou poisados)?
> Desculpa as questões, mas pode ser que me ajude a perceber do que se podiam tratar. Mira ( em que região)? Pergunto isto porque conheço vários locais com esse nome.



Piscavam e pelo que deu para perceber, é que estava mesmo muito escuro e só se viam as "luzinhas dos rabitos", estavam poisados.
Quanto ao local é Mira, Coimbra, perto da Lagoa de Mira.
Esqueci-me de especificar anteriormente.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jul 2012 às 22:54)

belem disse:


> Aristocrata
> 
> Então normalmente só avistam pirilampos aí, pelo Verão, não é?
> E desse género?
> ...



Olá Belem
Estes pirilampos só se avistam acesos durante o verão, mas encontram-se durante praticamente todo o ano em locais mais abrigados, atrás de lajes de pedra\cimento ou outros locais como buracos de muros.
A luz que emitem é constante, não cintila sequer. E apenas os vejo poisados.

Do que me lembro, os pirilampos apresentam manchas brancas nas bordas externas de ambos os lados. Penso que serão _*Lampyris nocticula*_, mas para confirmar vou estar atento para tirar fotografias.
Deste género tenho a certeza de já ter visto:





Imagem deste sítio: ALCAIDE - ALDEIA DA GARDUNHA


----------



## belem (30 Nov 2012 às 22:00)

Não é um vaga lume, mas é um cogumelo (Omphalotus olearius e O. illudens):

http://www.beckleywvonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/IMGP0675.jpg


----------



## João Pedro (1 Dez 2012 às 17:57)

Espectacular!


----------



## belem (25 Jan 2013 às 22:39)

Um insecto com um cérebro minúsculo e capacidade de computação mínima tornou-se o primeiro animal que comprovadamente usa a Via Láctea para se orientar, revela um estudo publicado esta quinta-feira na revista "Current Biology".  

Apesar de haver outros animais que usam as estrelas como orientação, o escaravelho, cujos olhos não conseguem distinguir constelações específicas, é o primeiro que se sabe que usa a mancha luminosa criada pela Via Láctea, dizem os cientistas, da universidade de Witwatersrand, na África do Sul. 

Essa capacidade, explicam os investigadores, permite-lhes andar a direito quando empurram as bolas de estrume que lhes servem de alimento, evitando andar em círculos e regressar ao monte de estrume, onde poderiam encontrar competidores.  

"Os escaravelhos não querem saber em que direcção vão, só precisam de se afastar da guerra por alimentos que continua no monte de estrume", disse o cientista Marcus Byrne, da universidade sul-africana.   

A equipa de Byrne já antes provara que estes insectos usam o Sol, a Lua e a luz polarizada como orientação. Nas suas experiências, colocaram 'capuzes' nos animais, impedindo-os de ver a luz.

Descobriram também que os escaravelhos sobem para cima das suas bolas de estrume, onde fazem uma "dança" de orientação que lhes permite localizar as fontes de luz e orientar-se.

Agora, novas experiências realizadas sob um céu nocturno simulado no planetário da universidade mostraram que os escaravelhos também usam a Via Láctea.

Os cientistas suspeitam que os escaravelhos têm uma hierarquia de preferência quando se trata de escolher uma fonte de luz, pelo que, se a Lua e a Via Láctea estiverem visíveis ao mesmo tempo, os escaravelhos usarão uma em detrimento da outra.

http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=31&did=94069


Interessante e lembra-me se o mesmo não sucederá com outros insetos.


----------



## belem (5 Abr 2013 às 01:03)

Mudando um pouco de assunto...
Bactérias marinhas bioluminescentes:







Bioluminescência


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2013 às 01:30)

Interessante este tópico.

No meu segundo local de seguimento, costumo ver muitos(vaga lumes), talvez o sitio em questão seja propicio a isso,não sei, trata-se de um pequeno vale encaixado com bastante vegetação,pouca iluminação pública, e algumas casas.


----------



## camrov8 (5 Abr 2013 às 19:44)

pirilampos. eles gostam mais de locais sem luz


----------



## belem (5 Abr 2013 às 21:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante este tópico.
> 
> No meu segundo local de seguimento, costumo ver muitos(vaga lumes), talvez o sitio em questão seja propicio a isso,não sei, trata-se de um pequeno vale encaixado com bastante vegetação,pouca iluminação pública, e algumas casas.



Olá

Obrigado pelo relato.

Costumas de ver muitos?
Em que meses do ano?
Como brilham?


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2013 às 23:20)

belem disse:


> Olá
> 
> Obrigado pelo relato.
> 
> ...



Sim costumo, pois tenho analisado as inversões térmicas desse local e tenho por hábito de ir para uma zona do vale ( a mais fria), que é totalmente escura, e então aí já os vi várias vezes, vão voando a uma altura de 1/1,5m do solo, o seu brilho até é intenso,sempre a piscar,é engraçado.
Não sei precisar os meses,mas penso que foi  por volta de Novembro,possivelmente passei por eles muitas mais vezes, e não devo ter reparado. Entretanto, ainda este ano lembro-me de ver  alguns parados no chão, bem luminosos mas sem piscar,neste caso, encontravam-se junto a casa dos meus familiares,a uns 200 metros da tal zona onde costumo encontra los em maior número.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Abr 2013 às 12:05)

os do chão não são o pirilampos em que pensamos eles enganam os que voam para os comer


----------



## belem (6 Abr 2013 às 15:36)

camrov8 disse:


> os do chão não são o pirilampos em que pensamos eles enganam os que voam para os comer



Existe uma espécie de vaga lume na América do Norte, que atrae outras espécies de pirilampo, a partir do chão, para as comer. Têm a alcunha de «femmes fatales».
Mas aqui em Portugal isso não acontece.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Abr 2013 às 00:11)

Imagens _fresquinhas_ de hoje à tarde:










O meu filho mais velho lá andou à procura de bichos. Para além de minhocas, aranhas e uma sardanisca (que está bem aconchegada dentro de casa) este espécime também foi "vítima" da sua curiosidade - mas já está no mesmo local onde o apanhou - colocou-o lá por iniciativa própria.


----------



## belem (13 Jul 2013 às 23:39)

Obrigado, Aristocrata pelo testemunho.

Trata-se de uma larva de Lampyris (não é possível para já identificar a espécie).


Então e alguém tem encontrado vaga lumes este ano? Ou outros seres bioluminescentes?







Fêmea adulta de _Lampyris iberica_, uma nova espécie para Ciência (descoberta em Portugal no ano de 2008).


http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2013 às 09:03)

belem disse:


> Então e alguém tem encontrado vaga lumes este ano? Ou outros seres bioluminescentes?




No meu 2ºlocal de seguimento não falha, tenho visto várias vezes.
Na próxima vez vou tentar tirar foto e publicar aqui.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jul 2013 às 10:59)

belem disse:


> Então e alguém tem encontrado vaga lumes este ano? Ou outros seres bioluminescentes?



Na noite de São Pedro, em Sintra, por volta das 2h da manhã vi um.
Estavam cerca de 25ºC e lá andava ele a piscar.


----------



## belem (25 Jul 2013 às 15:05)

Obrigado André e Jonas!


----------



## Thomar (31 Jul 2013 às 17:19)

No passado dia 19 de Julho em Ponte de Sor fotografei este "bichinho", com uma luz bem intensa. 
Foi a primeira vez que vi em larva.
A qualidade das imagens é muito má, telemovel velho...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## camrov8 (3 Ago 2013 às 21:26)

não é um pirilampo sorry, essa larva caça pirilampos, so os pirilampos adultos produzem luz para fazerem meninos


----------



## belem (4 Ago 2013 às 17:16)

Thomar disse:


> No passado dia 19 de Julho em Ponte de Sor fotografei este "bichinho", com uma luz bem intensa.
> Foi a primeira vez que vi em larva.
> A qualidade das imagens é muito má, telemovel velho...
> 
> ...




Trata-se de uma fêmea adulta do género Lampyris (possivelmente L. iberica).

Já fiz investigação nessa região, da qual conheço as seguintes espécies:

Nyctophila reichii

Phosphaenopterus metzneri

Lampyris iberica (?)

Lamphroiza paulinoi


----------



## belem (19 Mai 2014 às 15:18)

Então e este ano alguém tem visto alguma coisa?
Será possível dar detalhes, sobre a região, dias e as condições dos locais onde os insetos luminosos (ou outras formas de bioluminescência) foram observados?

Lanço também uma questão aos colegas do forum que sejam do Minho (e de outras partes do país, se quiserem responder): têm visto também vaga lumes que piscam uma luz amarela em vôo? Eles (Luciola lusitanica) aparecem logo ao anoitecer e ficam umas 2-3 horas ativos, podendo estender a sua atividade até mais tarde.


Não sei se ainda será cedo para este ano para a região Norte (são mais abundantes em Junho), mas a questão serve para também para anos anteriores.

Coloco esta questão, porque o local mais a Norte onde os encontrei foi em Trofa, mas não sei até onde poderão ir, pois infelizmente não fiz trabalho de campo mais a norte e junto ao litoral, em zonas como a de Viana do Castelo, por exemplo (onde já estive foi em Vila Verde e em Caldas do Gerês, por exemplo).

Observações feitas nos Açores e na Madeira, também têm muito interesse para mim, naturalmente.


PS: Já têm aparecido vaga-lumes (na Estremadura) desde o início de Abril.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Mai 2014 às 16:39)

belem disse:


> Então e este ano alguém tem visto alguma coisa?
> tender a sua atividade até mais tarde.
> 
> Não sei se ainda será cedo para este ano para a região Norte (são mais abundantes em Junho),



Boa tarde.

No final de abril e porque estava a escavar para fazer a minha pequena horta, vi um pirilampo mas parecia-me estar ainda "semi-adormecido".
Tinha uns 3 cm (+\-). Os meus filhos também já os "desencantaram" debaixo de rochas há uns 2 meses.

Parece-me cedo para observar os pirilampos a brilhar aqui pela zona norte; talvez em zonas mais quentes, com acumulação do calor diurno.
Aqui em Paços de Ferreira parece-me manifestamente cedo. Penso que a partir de junho, em que o calor noturno é mais notório, eles começam a aparecer.

Quanto a voar: ainda não vi nenhum nestes anos a voar. Não sei se todas as espécies voam, se apenas algumas e se a que temos cá voa...


----------



## camrov8 (19 Mai 2014 às 20:37)

épa isto irrita-me não é vaga-lume por amor de deus é pririlampo respeitem a lingua, este forum esta sediado em portugal e é o português de portugal,


----------



## james (19 Mai 2014 às 21:43)

Boa noite ,

Eu costumo ver alguns , mas normalmente em agosto .

No ano passado vi um a voar no meu jardim , foi espetacular !


----------



## DaniFR (19 Mai 2014 às 22:33)

Este ano já vi alguns pirilampos a voar.


----------



## belem (20 Mai 2014 às 11:53)

camrov8 disse:


> épa isto irrita-me não é vaga-lume por amor de deus é pririlampo respeitem a lingua, este forum esta sediado em portugal e é o português de portugal,



Vaga-lume consta no dicionário de Português.


E obrigado a todos pelos relatos!

James, esse pirilampo piscava a luz?
Foi entre Esposende e Viana do Castelo que o vistes?


----------



## Cadito (20 Mai 2014 às 12:10)

No passado sábado, por volta das 23-45h, observei aqui pela zona muitos pirilampos a brilharem. Foi a primeira vez que os vi por aqui e foi um espectáculo digno de registo, pois eles estavam a 3 metros de mim. Gostei muito!


----------



## james (20 Mai 2014 às 16:34)

belem disse:


> Vaga-lume consta no dicionário de Português.
> 
> 
> E obrigado a todos pelos relatos!
> ...





Sim , foi entre Esposende e Viana e piscava sim .


----------



## belem (20 Mai 2014 às 16:37)

Cadito disse:


> No passado sábado, por volta das 23-45h, observei aqui pela zona muitos pirilampos a brilharem. Foi a primeira vez que os vi por aqui e foi um espectáculo digno de registo, pois eles estavam a 3 metros de mim. Gostei muito!




Interessante.

Voavam e piscavam?


Obrigado, James!


----------



## james (20 Mai 2014 às 18:03)

belem disse:


> Interessante.
> 
> Voavam e piscavam?
> 
> ...




Parecia - me que voava de arbusto em arbusto e , como estava muito escuro a volta , era uma visao extraordinaria , espero voltar a ver este ano .


----------



## Cadito (20 Mai 2014 às 19:20)

belem disse:


> Interessante.
> 
> Voavam e piscavam?
> 
> ...



Sim, será que eram mesmo pirilampos?

É que eram mesmo bastantes e concentrados em mais ou menos 20 m2.


----------



## belem (20 Mai 2014 às 19:24)

Cadito disse:


> Sim, será que eram mesmo pirilampos?
> 
> É que eram mesmo bastantes e concentrados em mais ou menos 20 m2.



Penso que sim, eu já vou colocar aqui um video simples.

Já agora isso foi em Ermesinde, certo?


----------



## Cadito (20 Mai 2014 às 21:11)

belem disse:


> Penso que sim, eu já vou colocar aqui um video simples.
> 
> Já agora isso foi em Ermesinde, certo?



Sim, belem. Na zona de Sampaio (que é bastante rural). Passaram alguns a dois palmos dos meus olhos mas, devido à escuridão, não se deslumbrava a forma, só se via a luz. Daí a minha dúvida.


----------



## belem (20 Mai 2014 às 23:27)

Obrigado pelas descrições, Cadito.
Devem ser mesmo Luciola lusitanica!


----------



## belem (21 Mai 2014 às 01:39)

Luciola lusitanica macho


----------



## james (14 Jun 2014 às 13:01)

Na passada segunda - feira , dia 9 de junho , avistei um pirilampo aqui na minha zona .

Foi o primeiro este ano .


----------



## ct5iul (14 Jun 2014 às 15:41)

Boa tarde

Na minha casa em Azeitão (Cabanas) no inicio deste mes por volta das 21h00 avistei bastantes pirilampados no meu quintal 


Fica aqui um video do pirilampo dentro do vaso das flores
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=759005180806091&set=vb.100000898490269&type=2&theater


----------



## camrov8 (14 Jun 2014 às 19:15)

tambem já vi este ano num parque a voarem perto de luzes, um mcdonalds para morcegos que devem estar a agradecer este calor


----------



## belem (15 Jun 2014 às 16:06)

james disse:


> Na passada segunda - feira , dia 9 de junho , avistei um pirilampo aqui na minha zona .
> 
> Foi o primeiro este ano .



Obrigado pelo relato.

Já agora: Como era a sua luz? Piscava ou mantinha-se sempre acesa?
O animal voava ou estava poisado?

Eram (mais ou menos) que horas?


----------



## belem (15 Jun 2014 às 16:08)

ct5iul disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Na minha casa em Azeitão (Cabanas) no inicio deste mes por volta das 21h00 avistei bastantes pirilampados no meu quintal
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela descrição!

A espécie deverá ser Luciola lusitanica.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2014 às 16:09)

Lembro-me de na altura do Carnaval estar a acampar no Turcifal e ver bastantes pirilampos!


----------



## belem (15 Jun 2014 às 16:18)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Lembro-me de na altura do Carnaval estar a acampar no Turcifal e ver bastantes pirilampos!



Podes detalhar melhor as observações?

Onde os vistes (descampado, floresta, margem de rio) e como era a sua luz?

Obrigado.


Camrov8

Pirilampos perto de um candeeiro? 
Normalmente nunca voam perto de candeeiros. Lá a sua luz também não se vê muito bem e pelas descrições que às vezes recebo, existe alguma confusão com as mariposas que voam perto das luzes e parecem refletir luz dos seus corpos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2014 às 18:32)

belem disse:


> Podes detalhar melhor as observações?
> 
> Onde os vistes (descampado, floresta, margem de rio) e como era a sua luz?
> 
> ...



Foi num jardim, não havia muita iluminação artificial, mas os que vi estava na terra.

Talvez seriam _Lampyris noctiluca_


----------



## camrov8 (15 Jun 2014 às 19:58)

dos que voam é um parque muito arborizado e a luz é daquelas de sódio  fraquinhas, a verdade é que eles são atraídos por luzes daí existirem predadores que usam luz para os enganar, uma maneira de os apanhar é com uma lanterna ligando e desligando


----------



## james (15 Jun 2014 às 21:27)

belem disse:


> Obrigado pelo relato.
> 
> Já agora: Como era a sua luz? Piscava ou mantinha-se sempre acesa?
> O animal voava ou estava poisado?
> ...





Tinha a luz sempre acesa, estava poisado e eram 23.00


----------



## belem (15 Jun 2014 às 22:23)

camrov8 disse:


> dos que voam é um parque muito arborizado e a luz é daquelas de sódio  fraquinhas, a verdade é que eles são atraídos por luzes daí existirem predadores que usam luz para os enganar, uma maneira de os apanhar é com uma lanterna ligando e desligando



Obrigado pelos detalhes.

Segundo o que tenho observado (ao longo dos anos), os pirilampos são atraídos apenas por certas luzes e dentro de certas intensidades. Eventualmente as luzes de que falas, deviam estar com uma intensidade certa para eles. 

Sim, sei que os Luciola podem ser atraídos por flashes luminosos. Até a luz do alarme de um automóvel pode atraí-los.

Mas normalmente apenas permanecem durante um bocado junto a estas luzes, pois passado um bocado, afastam-se rapidamente (embora nem sempre seja assim).



Os efeitos negativos do excesso de iluminações artificiais, na vida dos seres bioluminescentes, normalmente devem-se a outras razões (uma delas, é que dificultam a visibilidade para a comunicação por sinais luminosos num local que supostamente devia ser escuro).


----------



## belem (15 Jun 2014 às 22:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Foi num jardim, não havia muita iluminação artificial, mas os que vi estava na terra.
> 
> Talvez seriam _Lampyris noctiluca_



Dada a altura do ano, deviam ser formas larvares (isto é o mais provável).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2014 às 22:37)

belem disse:


> Dada a altura do ano, deviam ser formas larvares (isto é o mais provável).



Nem mais


----------



## belem (15 Jun 2014 às 22:46)

james disse:


> Tinha a luz sempre acesa, estava poisado e eram 23.00



Obrigado.

As hipóteses é que tanto podia ser do género Lamprohiza (talvez L. mulsanti):


















Ou do género Lampyris:













E Nyctophila (menos provável):







Existem mais hipóteses, mas estas são as mais prováveis, especialmente a primeira e a segunda.


----------



## belem (9 Jul 2014 às 20:58)

Então e têm havido mais avistamentos?

As espécies de verão já estão em alta.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jul 2014 às 21:04)

belem disse:


> Então e têm havido mais avistamentos?
> 
> As espécies de verão já estão em alta.



Semana passada no PUSIA






Com o flash não se vê, mas estava iluminado.


----------



## belem (9 Jul 2014 às 21:28)

_Luciola sp._

Disse o autor (Gonçalo Lemos) que nenhum ficou magoado e que todos foram soltos a seguir.


----------



## belem (9 Jul 2014 às 21:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Semana passada no PUSIA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela foto e relato.

Trata-se de uma fêmea adulta de Nyctophila reichii!

E parece-me em bom estado de saúde.


----------



## belem (9 Jul 2014 às 22:02)

Fiz um mapa simplificado de distribuição para a espécie Luciola lusitanica (segundo os últimos relatos confirmados).


----------



## belem (10 Jul 2014 às 00:38)

Já agora ponho aqui também um mapa de distribuição recente (segundo os últimos relatos confirmados), sobre a _Lamprohiza paulinoi_.

Parece ainda abundante, mas desde que iniciei as investigações, tenho notado um decréscimo evidente.


----------



## belem (10 Jul 2014 às 01:20)

_Phosphaenopterus metzneri:_


----------



## Cadito (10 Jul 2014 às 09:16)

belem disse:


> Então e têm havido mais avistamentos?
> 
> As espécies de verão já estão em alta.



Aqui pela minha zona tem dezenas deles. Tenho-os observado praticamente todos os dias desde há cerca de dois meses.

Só não sei qual é a espécie. São pequenos e emitem luz a voar.


----------



## belem (10 Jul 2014 às 20:08)

Cadito disse:


> Aqui pela minha zona tem dezenas deles. Tenho-os observado praticamente todos os dias desde há cerca de dois meses.
> 
> Só não sei qual é a espécie. São pequenos e emitem luz a voar.



Obrigado pelo relato, já agora, piscam ou têm luz contínua?


----------



## Lousano (11 Jul 2014 às 01:02)

Em Óbidos juntam-se às dezenas durante em Junho (possivelmente época de acasalamento?) sendo bem visíveis ao anoitecer dos dias sem vento.

Resido na Lousã à 17 anos e ainda não tive o privilégio de ver aqui um (mas existem aqui também).


----------



## belem (11 Jul 2014 às 01:18)

Presumo que sejam os que voam e piscam (_Luciola lusitanica_)?

Sim, por essa altura, juntam-se para acasalar.


----------



## Lousano (11 Jul 2014 às 01:26)

belem disse:


> Presumo que sejam os que voam e piscam (Luciola lusitanica)?
> 
> Sim, por essa altura, juntam-se para acasalar.



Exacto.

Também existe outra espécie que não voa e a luz é contínua, são também abundantes mas não se juntam (costumo pegar neles para mostrar ao miúdos e acho-os bem maiores que os primeiros e têm o abdómen quase todo iluminado, não apenas e ponta do rabo).


----------



## belem (11 Jul 2014 às 01:44)

Ok, obrigado!

Depois se um dia tiveres possibilidade, tira fotos!


Mapa de distribuição geográfica recente (segundo os últimos relatos confirmados), sobre o _Phosphaenus hemipterus:_


----------



## Lousano (11 Jul 2014 às 01:53)

Concerteza irei tirar fotos.

Apenas de referir que a presença de pirilampos (no período que emitem luz) é muito curta, apenas durante 2/3 semanas, sendo que existem dias que parecem existir por todo o lado (dias de pouco vento e humidade relativa baixa)


----------



## Cadito (11 Jul 2014 às 12:09)

belem disse:


> Obrigado pelo relato, já agora, piscam ou têm luz contínua?



De nada, belem. 

Piscam. A luz é na extremidade e pequena.


----------



## belem (12 Jul 2014 às 19:00)

Cadito disse:


> De nada, belem.
> 
> Piscam. A luz é na extremidade e pequena.



Devem ser de Luciola lusitanica, então.

Obrigado e aguardo por mais descrições de avistamentos, que são sempre de inestimável valor.

PS: E também tenho interesse por outras formas de bioluminescência, caso vejam alguma coisa, já sabem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jul 2014 às 19:03)

Eu há uns tempos lembro-me de ver um pirilampo aqui na zona de Loures, vou ver se encontro uma fotografia.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jul 2014 às 20:19)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Eu há uns tempos lembro-me de ver um pirilampo aqui na zona de Loures, vou ver se encontro uma fotografia.



Aqui está:

19 de Abril 2011, Pinheiro de Loures:

















Mais uma curiosidade dessa noite:


----------



## belem (12 Jul 2014 às 20:36)

Obrigado pelo relato e fotografias.

Piscava, presumo?

Parece-me mais uma _Luciola lusitanica_. 


Já agora deixo aqui um mapa de distribuição geográfica recente (segundo os últimos relatos confirmados)para a espécie Nyctophila reichii:


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2014 às 19:59)

Mapa de distribuição geográfica recente (segundo os últimos relatos confirmados)para a espécie _Lamprohiza mulsanti_


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jul 2014 às 20:04)

belem disse:


> Obrigado pelo relato e fotografias.
> 
> Piscava, presumo?
> 
> Parece-me mais uma Luciola lusitanica.



Afirmativo


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2014 às 01:26)

Mapa simplificado da distribuição geográfica recente (segundo os últimos relatos confirmados), para a espécie _Lampyris iberica._


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2014 às 18:12)

Boas Belem

No proximo f.d.s devo cruzar-me com vagalumes, lá no vale em Mafra, se tal acontecer vou tentar tirar fotos e depois publico por aqui.
Estou curioso para saber qual é a especie que anda por lá.


----------



## boneli (22 Jul 2014 às 13:38)

É curioso que cá em Braga nunca tinha visto....ontem fui fazer uma corrida noturna até ao Bom Jesus e durante o treino vi bastantes exemplares! Não faço a mínima ideia é que espécie é pois não percebo nada de vaga lumes.

Depois de uma breve pesquisa o que vi é parecido coma ultima foto que o Duarte Sousa publicou. A ver se hoje tiro umas fotos.


----------



## belem (22 Jul 2014 às 18:08)

Obrigado a todos pelos relatos, aguardo ansiosamente por mais notícias.

A ver se hoje consigo dar uma volta, também!







Mapa simplificado da distribuição geográfica recente (segundo os últimos relatos confirmados), para a espécie _Lampyris raymondi._


----------



## vitamos (22 Jul 2014 às 18:27)

Belém, provavelmente ja disseste por aqui, mas se não te importares pedia-te que recordasses por favor 

A ideia que muitas pessoas têm dos pirilampos é de seres voadores com luz. De facto quer quando era novo, na zona da Sertã, quer em alguns verões passados em Coimbra, avistei luzes brancas que piscavam e efectivamente se deslocavam. No caso de Coimbra, eram por vezes ás dezenas em noites quentes nas zonas de mato.

No entanto no ano passado na Foz do Arelho vi já um pirilampo imóvel, de forma semelhante a uma larva, cuja luz verde ainda relativamente viva, não piscava.

Esta diferença entre formas voadoras e não voadoras ainda me causa dúvidas. Temos espécies larvares que evoluem, espécies diferentes larvares e não larvares?

Se já disseste aqui desculpa lá estar a chatear-te, mas acho esta temática bastante interessante


----------



## belem (22 Jul 2014 às 19:21)

Olá Vitamos

Compreendo as tuas dúvidas.
Decidi improvisar e fiz um pequeno artigo simplificado (para facilitar o entendimento) dedicado à identificação das espécies (pirilampos) que conhecemos até agora em Portugal.


http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/

São uns 4 posts abaixo do último que está no topo.

Espero que ajude e já sabem, mandem reportagens dos vossos avistamentos.


----------



## vitamos (23 Jul 2014 às 10:44)

belem disse:


> Olá Vitamos
> 
> Compreendo as tuas dúvidas.
> Decidi improvisar e fiz um pequeno artigo simplificado (para facilitar o entendimento) dedicado à identificação das espécies (pirilampos) que conhecemos até agora em Portugal.
> ...



Muito obrigado!


----------



## belem (23 Jul 2014 às 13:42)

Ontem e depois do jantar lá fui dar um passeio e apesar da nortada até encontrei muita coisa (3 espécies diferentes no mesmo local), inclusive um novo registo regional (que já coloquei nos mapas). 

Entretanto, acrescentei mais informação sobre outras formas terrestres que produzem bioluminescência em Portugal:


http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/


----------



## james (23 Jul 2014 às 23:23)

Hoje , pela segunda vez este ano , avistei pirilampos . 

Ocorreu por volta das 22.00 e era um grupo grande  ( pelo menos 10  ) que num raio de 20 metros voavam com as luzes a piscar .

Espetacular ! ! !


----------



## belem (24 Jul 2014 às 16:42)

james disse:


> Hoje , pela segunda vez este ano , avistei pirilampos .
> 
> Ocorreu por volta das 22.00 e era um grupo grande  ( pelo menos 10  ) que num raio de 20 metros voavam com as luzes a piscar .
> 
> Espetacular ! ! !




Muito bem, obrigado pelo valioso testemunho!

E isso foi  onde? Na zona de Esposende?


----------



## james (24 Jul 2014 às 18:34)

belem disse:


> Muito bem, obrigado pelo valioso testemunho!
> 
> E isso foi  onde? Na zona de Esposende?






Foi na minha casa que vi , fica mais perto de Viana do Castelo  do que de Esposende .


----------



## andre patro (24 Jul 2014 às 19:28)

eu este ano já avistei pirilampos em dois locais diferentes, pinheiro de loures e praia da fonte da telha 
presumo que sejam de espécies diferentes porque os que avistei no pinheiro de loures, a luz que emitiam não  era continua enquanto que os que avistei na fonte da telha a sua luz era continua apesar de serem de tamanhos semelhantes


----------



## belem (24 Jul 2014 às 23:36)

andre patro disse:


> eu este ano já avistei pirilampos em dois locais diferentes, pinheiro de loures e praia da fonte da telha
> presumo que sejam de espécies diferentes porque os que avistei no pinheiro de loures, a luz que emitiam não  era continua enquanto que os que avistei na fonte da telha a sua luz era continua apesar de serem de tamanhos semelhantes



Interessante e quando isso foi (se te lembrares)?








Mapa simplificado da distribuição geográfica recente (segundo os últimos relatos confirmados), para a espécie _Lampyris noctiluca._


----------



## andre patro (25 Jul 2014 às 14:58)

os que vi no pinheiro de loures foi em meados de Abril e os que na praia da fonte da telha foi no dia 10 de Julho, mas na fonte da telha já é normal eu avista-los, sempre entre Julho e Agosto e só aparecem nos dias em que esta pouco vento, mas quando os avisto é junto da arriba


----------



## belem (26 Jul 2014 às 17:25)

andre patro disse:


> os que vi no pinheiro de loures foi em meados de Abril e os que na praia da fonte da telha foi no dia 10 de Julho, mas na fonte da telha já é normal eu avista-los, sempre entre Julho e Agosto e só aparecem nos dias em que esta pouco vento, mas quando os avisto é junto da arriba



Ok, obrigado.

Se houver oportunidade, tira uma fotografia aos que aparecem junto à arriba.


----------



## belem (6 Ago 2014 às 19:37)

Já agora gostaria de deixar aqui um desafio, em especial, ao pessoal que vive no Distrito de Viana do Castelo (mas o interesse estende-se a outros distritos, claro): se virem pirilampos (em particular dos que brilham com uma luz constante no chão), tentem tirar fotografias e descarreguem aqui (ou enviem-me pm)as imagens.

Obrigado pela preciosa colaboração!


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Ago 2014 às 22:07)

Boa noite. Andava à pouco pelo meu pátio quando me deparei com uma luzinha verde constante (acho eu), percebi logo que se tratava de um pirilampo. Ficam as fotografias:


----------



## Lousano (6 Ago 2014 às 23:29)

belem disse:


> Já agora gostaria de deixar aqui um desafio, em especial, ao pessoal que vive no Distrito de Viana do Castelo (mas o interesse estende-se a outros distritos, claro): se virem pirilampos (em particular dos que brilham com uma luz constante no chão), tentem tirar fotografias e descarreguem aqui (ou enviem-me pm)as imagens.
> 
> Obrigado pela preciosa colaboração!



Apesar de agora ser apenas nos fins-de-semana, nada tem visto por Óbidos e Peniche.


----------



## belem (7 Ago 2014 às 00:16)

Boas fotos, Mr. Neves.
Pelo que tudo indica (fiz zoom), trata-se de um belo exemplar (vigor na côr, luminosidade e nas proporções) de fêmea adulta de Lampyris iberica.
E trata-se de um novo registo para a região (o mais próximo que conheço é de Viseu).
Obrigado!

Obrigado Lousano, pelo testemunho.
Dentro de poucos dias, devo ir para a zona de Óbidos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Ago 2014 às 01:52)

belem disse:


> Boas fotos, Mr. Neves.
> Pelo que tudo indica (fiz zoom), trata-se de um belo exemplar (vigor na côr, luminosidade e nas proporções) de fêmea adulta de Lampyris iberica.
> E trata-se de um novo registo para a região (o mais próximo que conheço é de Viseu).
> Obrigado!
> ...



Não tem de quê colega . Eu tenho aqui umas fotografias mais próximas, mas uma delas não se vê tão bem:


----------



## belem (23 Fev 2015 às 17:31)

É sem dúvida uma fêmea adulta de Lampyris iberica.

Se alguém quiser participar numa saída de campo para encontrar formas bioluminescentes em Sintra, envie-me pm, por favor.

Algumas dúvidas que possam ter, podem colocá-las aqui.


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2015 às 00:02)

Belém, aqui na minha zona do Sul do Ribatejo nunca vi nenhum pirilampo, sou eu que ando distratado ou não existem nesta zona do País?


----------



## belem (26 Fev 2015 às 11:32)

Eu acho que ainda devem existir, pois temos recibido relatos de avistamentos oriundos de zonas próximas a Benavente.


----------



## belem (26 Fev 2015 às 14:57)

Já agora deixo aqui novamente: http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/2015_02_01_archive.html

Por acaso até estão aí fotos tiradas no Ribatejo.


----------



## belem (29 Mar 2015 às 16:27)

E já apareceram os primeiros pirilampos adultos deste ano (junto a Lisboa).

http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/


----------



## DaniFR (5 Abr 2015 às 22:40)

Hoje já avistei por aqui alguns pirilampos. Ainda consegui fotografar um que pousou numa planta.


----------



## belem (9 Abr 2015 às 14:09)

Obrigado, DaniFR!


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Abr 2015 às 22:25)

Vi este exemplar hoje na parede da casa:






Tenho visto mais pequenos nos últimos dias, nas lides da horta, mas este até foi o maior que vi.
Ainda não os vi durante a noite, mas também ainda temos tempo fresco o que não é o melhor para eles "se iluminarem"...


----------



## belem (30 Abr 2015 às 11:31)

É uma forma larvar do género Lampyris. Bom achado!


----------



## CptRena (11 Mai 2015 às 19:56)

Numa mata/floresta da Lagoa de Mira, (Mira, Coimbra), eram, à vontade, às centenas a piscarem a toda a volta (360°) do carro. Nunca tinha experienciado tal coisa, até à noite de ontem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mai 2015 às 21:40)

Os terrenos aqui estão todos luminosos com os milhares de pirilampos a pairar sobre as ervas dos terrenos, é bonito de ver.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 03:58)

CptRena disse:


> Numa mata/floresta da Lagoa de Mira, (Mira, Coimbra), eram, à vontade, às centenas a piscarem a toda a volta (360°) do carro. Nunca tinha experienciado tal coisa, até à noite de ontem.





Pedro1993 disse:


> Os terrenos aqui estão todos luminosos com os milhares de pirilampos a pairar sobre as ervas dos terrenos, é bonito de ver.



 Tem que se conseguir tirar uma foto a uma cena dessas! ISO 1600 ou 3200 e alguns segundos de exposição com tripé conseguem apanhar as luzinhas de certeza. Já tentei em Sintra e apanhei alguns que andavam a voar, deixaram traços luminosos muito fraquinhos. Costumo ver bastantes na Serra de Sintra, mas com vento não se consegue tirar foto. Ontem apesar da ventania vi bastantes ao longo do trajecto Peninha-Malveira da Serra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mai 2015 às 11:12)

StormRic disse:


> Tem que se conseguir tirar uma foto a uma cena dessas! ISO 1600 ou 3200 e alguns segundos de exposição com tripé conseguem apanhar as luzinhas de certeza. Já tentei em Sintra e apanhei alguns que andavam a voar, deixaram traços luminosos muito fraquinhos. Costumo ver bastantes na Serra de Sintra, mas com vento não se consegue tirar foto. Ontem apesar da ventania vi bastantes ao longo do trajecto Peninha-Malveira da Serra.



Pois era StormRic, eu na altura também pensei em tirar foto, mas como só tenho o telemóvel, nem me dei ao trabalho de tentar em tirar porque vi logo que nao se iria ver nada, visto que era de noite. Mas para que tem bons equipamentos fotográficos daria sempre umas boas fotos.


----------



## CptRena (20 Mai 2015 às 01:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois era StormRic, eu na altura também pensei em tirar foto, mas como só tenho o telemóvel, nem me dei ao trabalho de tentar em tirar porque vi logo que nao se iria ver nada, visto que era de noite. Mas para que tem bons equipamentos fotográficos daria sempre umas boas fotos.



Pois, a situação é a mesma comigo. Não tenho maquinão para uma coisa dessas.
Uma curiosidade: no dia seguinte voltei lá ao mesmo local e já só vi um ou dois pirilampos. Espero que não tenha perturbado demasiado o habitat deles.


----------



## belem (27 Mai 2015 às 22:04)

E foi à mesma hora do dia anterior que essa observação foi feita?


As razões para tal diminuição de indivíduos observados, podem ser de muita variada ordem: por vezes até em poucos minutos, e sem significativas mudanças de condições ambientes, o numero de avistamentos varia drasticamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2015 às 11:10)

Boas Belem,

Na madrugada de Sabado encontrei este, no 2º local de seguimento.


----------



## CptRena (7 Jun 2015 às 23:54)

belem disse:


> E foi à mesma hora do dia anterior que essa observação foi feita?
> 
> 
> As razões para tal diminuição de indivíduos observados, podem ser de muita variada ordem: por vezes até em poucos minutos, e sem significativas mudanças de condições ambientes, o numero de avistamentos varia drasticamente.



Já não me recordo ao certo, mas penso que sim. Na segunda visita era mais tarde.


----------



## james (8 Jun 2015 às 00:01)

Nesta noite quente e humida , avistei
Pela primeira vez este ano   no meu jardim pirilampos , a voar e de luz intermitente . Avistei - os a poucos minutos .

Espetacular !


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 01:29)

Chamo a atenção de conhecedores de pirilampos para este tópico recente de um avistamento nocturno de centenas de "estrelas em movimento":
www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/estrelas-em-movimento-e-a-piscarem.8280/

e para a hipótese de explicação que eu avancei, mas que depende da possibilidade de existirem migrações de pirilampos em grandes enxames, durante a noite e com a luminescência activa.


----------



## belem (8 Jun 2015 às 14:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Belem,
> 
> Na madrugada de Sabado encontrei este, no 2º local de seguimento.



Trata-se de um macho de Luciola lusitanica.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2015 às 21:24)

Ontem a noite vi varios junto a berma desta estrada.

https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.8806...!1e1!3m2!1ssqGhW56CpE28KI7D1Zo1zQ!2e0!6m1!1e1


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jun 2015 às 22:27)

Boa noite. Há pouco num passeio noturno dei com 2 pirilampos, contudo não estavam numa posição muito favorável para a foto, não sei se vai dar para identificar a espécie (provavelmente mais um Lampyris Iberica não?):


----------



## belem (17 Jun 2015 às 23:00)

Sim, deve ser a mesma espécie que encontrastes aí no ano passado.  Se puderes tirar uma fotografia à parte dorsal (ou de cima, vá) do pirilampo, a identificação seria mais segura.

Já aconteceu eu encontrar 2 espécies de Lampyris na mesma localidade, mas não sei se será o caso para essa região.

Nos arredores de Viseu lembro-me de ver muitas Lamprohizas (Maio/Junho).


PS: Aqui embaixo ainda não vi Lampyris adultas. Ainda há dois dias vi foi fêmeas de Lamprohiza, mas quando estas estão ativas, normalmente as Lampyris adultas ainda não apareceram ou são muito raras.


----------



## belem (24 Jul 2015 às 19:15)

^ E a transição já se completou há algum tempo, agora aparecem as espécies ditas estivais, quase que por todo país.

Se alguém tem visto alguma coisa e quiser partilhar o seu achado, pode deixar o seu testemunho neste tópico.


http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/


----------



## james (26 Jul 2015 às 10:07)

Ainda ontem avistei mais um .


----------



## belem (30 Jul 2015 às 14:43)

james disse:


> Ainda ontem avistei mais um .



Então e como era a luz?


----------



## james (30 Jul 2015 às 19:21)

belem disse:


> Então e como era a luz?




Intermitente e estava quase junto ao solo .


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2015 às 00:41)

No dia 11 de Julho, ao passar a pé pela estrada na serra de Sintra, desde a Peninha até ao entroncamento com a estrada da Malveira da Serra, cerca de uma hora depois do pôr-do-sol, avistei tantos pirilampos que comecei a contá-los à medida que caminhava. Em média eram cerca de 20 por cada 100 metros, mais do lado esquerdo da estrada (encosta a subir) do que do lado direito ( descer) e dentro da mata. Voavam com luz intermitente e não formavam grupos mas mantinham uma distância entre eles notavelmente regular ao longo do trajecto. Nesta zona o vento era fraco, apesar de ser um dia de nortada intensa, por estar na encosta sul do Monge. Mais adiante, virando e descendo para a Malveira da Serra, o vento recomeçou a sentir-se. Aqui já eram menos, cerca de 5 por cada cem metros, e poucos voavam. Estavam no solo da mata ou na berma da estrada, as luzes não piscavam neste caso. Deixei de vê-los ao começarem a aparecer as luzes da povoação. De referir que no troço onde avistei mais, a escuridão é total, a tal ponto que a orientação se faz olhando para cima para a claridade das nuvens na aberta das árvores ou para as estrelas, mas neste dia estava encoberto. Nunca uso qualquer luz artificial, daí que os olhos vão bem habituados ao escuro e talvez por isso se observe mais pirilampos, mesmo quando estão a meia centena de metros de distância.


----------



## belem (27 Mar 2016 às 23:55)

E começa a época dos adultos de 2016:

«Foi no passado dia 24 de Março, que se avistou o primeiro pirilampo adulto deste ano (uma fêmea de Luciola lusitanica). Mais precisamente em Sintra (numa zona de baixa altitude). No dia seguinte, foi encontrado um macho, quase na mesma região.
Trata-se de uma data algo precoce para esta zona, mas dentro do normal, para zonas mais quentes e secas da Estremadura.»

http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2016 às 09:45)

Estive a ver o Blog, que foto espetacular a de Torres Vedras.


----------



## cookie (2 Abr 2016 às 22:20)

Não sei se está informação ainda tem interesse até porque este ano não vi nenhum mas já vi em Azurara - vila do conde e também no gerês.
Acho que o ano passado tive duas larvas no meu pequeno terraço relvado...


----------



## belem (6 Abr 2016 às 23:30)

cookie disse:


> Não sei se está informação ainda tem interesse até porque este ano não vi nenhum mas já vi em Azurara - vila do conde e também no gerês.
> Acho que o ano passado tive duas larvas no meu pequeno terraço relvado...



Como brilhavam esses pirilampos que vistes?

Aqui está um guia simplificado sobre algumas espécies nacionais:

http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/2014/07/diferencas-visuais-entre-algumas.html


----------



## cookie (7 Abr 2016 às 15:01)

Honestamente já não me recordo apenas que a luz era verde, mas as larvas eram assustadoras... Pretas, com patas e estranhas, talvez fossem de  Phosphaenopterus metzneri



Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## belem (7 Abr 2016 às 18:36)

Pois, assim só vendo mesmo.
Mas tendo em conta a região, faria mais sentido o Phosphaenus hemipterus.

Mais sobre outras espécies bioluminescentes terrestres:
http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/2014/07/bioluminescencia-terrestre-em-portugal.html


----------



## cookie (7 Abr 2016 às 18:57)

Podia ser sim já que a larva é similar (para mim que sou leiga)...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## belem (23 Abr 2016 às 00:55)

cookie disse:


> Podia ser sim já que a larva é similar (para mim que sou leiga)...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Phosphaenus hemipterus:

http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/search?q=phosphaenus+hemipterus

Nunca mais me esqueço da visão de várias luzes verdes intermitentes, produzidas por esta espécie (numa floresta do Norte de Portugal).


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2016 às 09:30)

Em noite calmas, sem chuva, já é habitual por aqui verem-se, os chamados pirilampos.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Abr 2016 às 11:30)

Por aqui também já vi o primeiro pirilampo da temporada.


----------



## belem (23 Abr 2016 às 11:51)

Então e como brilhava?


----------



## belem (23 Abr 2016 às 12:46)

No vale do Rio Tua, nesta fase do ano, já devem aparecer numerosos pirilampos:







Vários machos de Lamprohiza paulinoi reunem-se em torno de uma fêmea (esta foto foi tirada no ano passado).

Além deste testemunho, também recebi relatos da presença de pirilampos vindos desta região de uma investigadora de quirópteros (morcegos).


Existe uma campanha a favor da conservação do vale do Rio Tua:

http://ultimoanodotua.pt/

Já assinei.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2016 às 14:45)

belem disse:


> Então e como brilhavam?



Já brilhavam bem, mas penso que ainda não estavam no seu auge, em termos de luminosidade.


----------



## belem (23 Abr 2016 às 16:44)

A luz era estável ou intermitente? Voavam e piscavam?


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2016 às 17:05)

belem disse:


> A luz era estável ou intermitente? Voavam e piscavam?



A luz deles quando os observei, na semana passada era intermitente, e os que vi estavam pousados sobre as extremidades das ervas.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Abr 2016 às 22:12)

belem disse:


> A luz era estável ou intermitente? Voavam e piscavam?


O que eu vi estava a voar e tinha luz intermitente. Julgo que seja o pirilampo comum.


----------



## belem (4 Mai 2016 às 14:09)

Obrigado a todos.
Aguardo por mais descrições de avistamentos (por aqui ou por pm).

E agora avizinha-se uma fase mais húmida e uma diminuição da atividade visivel dos adultos, poderá ser esperada (sobretudo quando chove durante a noite).

PS: E muito provavelmente haverá um aumento da atividade luminosa das fases larvares!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mai 2016 às 22:04)

Hoje a noite, pelo menos por aqui está bem iluminada por centenas de  pirilampos a sobrevoar os terrenos, eles estão quase sempre estáticos, e quando se deslocam fazem no lentamente.


Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## belem (16 Jun 2016 às 00:41)

belem disse:


> ^ E a transição já se completou há algum tempo, agora aparecem as espécies ditas estivais, quase que por todo país.
> 
> Se alguém tem visto alguma coisa e quiser partilhar o seu achado, pode deixar o seu testemunho neste tópico.
> 
> ...



E já apareceram as primeiras espécies estivais deste ano, por aqui.

Em zonas mais frescas, perduram ainda alguns resquícios das espécies primaveris.


----------



## james (16 Jun 2016 às 00:59)

Avistei esta noite, pela segunda vez este ano, um grande grupo de pirilampos a voar. 

Que vieram dar um brilho mágico a esta noite muito húmida e algo fria.


----------



## 1337 (21 Jun 2016 às 22:19)

Encontrei um pirilampo na minha casa, aos anos que não via pirilampos.

















E a sua luz, desfocada mas dá pra ter uma ideia.


----------



## belem (22 Jun 2016 às 00:02)

Trata-se de uma fêmea do género _Lampyris_. É difícil precisar a espécie (talvez _L. iberica_).


----------



## Thomar (25 Jun 2016 às 11:57)

Deixo aqui esta notícia: https://www.publico.pt/local/notici...ampos-sobem-ao-palco-va-velos-1736217?page=-1


*Quando se apaga o sol sobre a Arrábida, está na hora de descobrir os pirilampos*
_
Existem duas mil espécies de pirilampos em todo o mundo, 65 estão na Europa, 11 vivem em Portugal e Espanha mas bastam duas para preencher as noites na serra da Arrábida de momentos de magia.

Terminam neste sábado as “Noites de Estrelas e Pirilampos” que a Ocean Alive, uma cooperativa de educação marinha, organiza pelo 3º ano consecutivo nos meses de Maio e Junho, aos fins-de-semana, no Parque Natural da Arrábida.  

A sessão, tal como todas as outras que já se realizaram, inclui o recurso a um telescópio para observar Marte, Júpiter e Saturno, a Lua, enxames de estrelas e galáxias e, em simultâneo, contemplar a luminescência produzida por milhares de pirilampos em fase de reprodução.  

As visitas, em pleno campo, e através de um pequeno percurso pela Quinta do Alcube, são guiadas por um astrónomo amador e por uma bióloga. Pretendem “levantar o véu para a curiosidade sobre os pequenos organismos que comunicam através da bioluminescência”, explicou ao PÚBLICO, Raquel Gaspar, coordenadora da Ocean Alive.

A bióloga marinha que dinamiza o projecto “Guardiãs do Mar” vencedor do 1º lugar do Concurso FAZ - Ideias de Origem Portuguesa 2016, com o projecto “Salvar o ambiente, preservar empregos”, descreve o entusiasmo que as pessoas revelam quando observam os “pontinhos luminosos a fazer lembrar as decorações de Natal” quando a noite esconde o arvoredo na serra da Arrábida.

“À nossa volta, a vegetação do montado e das ribeiras da Quinta de Alcube, desenham volumes negros onde, sem ser por magia, o ar cintila numa dança que nos fala de amor: são os pirilampos machos a luzir no seu voo procurando enamorar uma fêmea para acasalar”, retrata Raquel Gaspar. Este é o momento final da vida do insecto que passou entre três a cinco anos em forma de larva a alimentar-se no solo para ter reservas na fase adulta, a qual dura apenas um mês. “Passam por nós, poisam na nossa roupa. É nestes encontros casuais que conseguimos vislumbrar as suas 'lanternas de luz', uma luz fria, tipo LED, de cor esverdeada ou amarelada”, prossegue a bióloga.  

A surpresa dá então lugar ao fascínio para a maioria dos cerca de 1500 observadores que ao longo das três edições do evento “Noites de Estrelas e Pirilampos” observaram, pela primeira vez, insectos de pequena dimensão (cerca de 2,5 centímetros de comprimento) que a ciência classifica com um palavrão: organismos bioluminiscentes. Seres vivos que emitem luz, a partir de uma reacção química baseada na combinação de uma substância chamada luciferina com o oxigénio na presença de uma enzima luciferase, que resulta em oxiluciferina para perder energia e, desta forma, emitir luz.

Já o sinónimo de formação popular deixa de lado os eufemismos científicos e opta pelo idioma puro. São vários os nomes utilizados em Portugal para identificara os pirilampos: caga-lume, caga-fogo, vaga-lume, lumeiro, salta-marfim, lampírio, luzecu ou mosca-de-fogo…

Superada a definição do pequeno insecto que tanto adultos e crianças, numa primeira reacção, associam a algo mágico que não conseguem explicar porque apenas se vêm luzinhas sem que se consiga observar o objecto que as emite, a surpresa reflecte-se no rosto daqueles que acabam por descobrir que as estrelinhas que bailam são produzidas por pequenos “bichinhos” e que não há nada de magias.

As “Noites de Estrelas e Pirilampos” propiciam o aprofundamento da informação sobre os pirilampos e as causas que estão a contribuir para o seu progressivo desaparecimento: “Deve-se à destruição dos campos e ribeiras onde vivem, à utilização de pesticidas que matam caracóis e lesmas, as suas presas principais, e à poluição luminosa, que interfere na sua reprodução”, enumera Raquel Gaspar. A bióloga revela que “apesar das presas serem muito maiores que o seu tamanho, conseguem imobilizá-los através da inoculação de um veneno paralisante (como fazem as aranhas)”.

Em Portugal são conhecidas 11 espécies de pirilampos, sendo duas delas observadas na Quinta de Alcube: a Luciola lusitanica (o pirilampo-lusitanico) e a Nyctophila reichii (o pirilampo-mediterrânico). São conhecidas cerca de 2000 em todo o mundo.  

A bióloga revela que o fenómeno da bioluminescência observa-se ainda em “algumas aranhas, anelídeos, moluscos, certos cogumelos, alguns microrganismos e em muitos animais marinhos, já que o mar é o reino da bioluminescência”, frisando que a uma profundidade média de cerca de quatro quilómetros, grande parte dos animais marinhos comunicam entre si através da luz.

A emissão de luz pode ter várias funções: caça, defesa, protecção e comunicação. Nos pirilampos, a luz é emitida para defesa contra os predadores ou como sinal de perturbação e também é emitida pelas fêmeas adultas e em algumas espécies pelos machos durante a cerimónia de acasalamento. A fêmea faz um pulsar de luz, próprio da sua espécie, ao qual o macho responde aproximando-se e cheirando-a. Esta deixa de luzir após ter acasalado pelo que são as fêmeas com menos sucesso as que cintilam mais. Há espécies que comunicam ao crepúsculo, outras durante o escuro da noite. Nem todos os pirilampos emitem luz porque acasalam durante o dia.

A partir de Julho, a abundância de pirilampos é menor. Por isso, as “Noites de Estrelas e Pirilampos” vão centrar-se na astronomia, no teatro para a família, na prova de vinhos e noutros eventos, em pleno Parque Natural da Arrábida, entre as Serras de S. Francisco e S. Luís.

Contactos para marcação de vistas: Site: www.ocean-alive.org Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/ocean.alive.org/ Email: info@ocean-alive.orgTelefone: 917915595 ou 918467059 Contacto: Raquel Gaspar e Carolina Nunes._


----------



## belem (25 Jun 2016 às 14:45)

«_Seres vivos que emitem luz, a partir de uma reacção química baseada na combinação de uma substância chamada luciferina com o oxigénio na presença de uma enzima luciferase, que resulta em oxiluciferina para perder energia e, desta forma, emitir luz.»
_
Não é apenas assim que se produz bioluminescência, mas é assim que os pirilampos produzem a sua luz.

«_Este é o momento final da vida do insecto que passou entre três a cinco anos em forma de larva a alimentar-se no solo para ter reservas na fase adulta, a qual dura apenas um mês. »
_
Que eu tenha conhecimento, normalmente são 2 a 3 anos em forma de larva (havendo até casos de apenas 1 ano ou até menos se formos para países tropicais) e cerca de 2 semanas de vida para a fase adulta.

«_A fêmea faz um pulsar de luz, próprio da sua espécie, ao qual o macho responde aproximando-se e cheirando-a. Esta deixa de luzir após ter acasalado pelo que são as fêmeas com menos sucesso as que cintilam mais.»
_
Existem espécies, que não brilham através de pulsares de luz.
Quanto às «fêmeas com menos sucesso, que cintilam mais», parece-me algo relativo. Normalmente as fêmeas que brilham mais, são as que ainda são novas e que estão bem nutridas. O que pode acontecer é as fêmeas que ainda não conseguiram receber a visita de um parceiro, permanecerem mais tempo a brilhar, pois normalmente só após o acasalamento, é que deixam de tentar atrair um parceiro e portanto de luzir para tal efeito.

E tanto quanto sei, não é conhecida bioluminescência em aranhas, quanto ao resto, já conhecia a iniciativa (que se iniciou no ano passado) e as pessoas envolvidas e estão de parabéns.


----------



## belem (26 Jun 2016 às 15:06)

E agora já tenho dado com a presença desta espécie, em algumas partes da Estremadura:

2 fêmeas:











Macho:


----------



## belem (26 Jun 2016 às 15:07)

E é provável, a presença de 2 subespécies distintas (a Sul do Rio Tejo deverá existir uma subespécie e a Norte deste rio, outra), no nosso país.

Distribuição da espécie:






http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/2014/07/mapa-de-distribuicao-geografica-recente.html


----------



## belem (13 Jul 2016 às 12:35)

Por esta altura, os pirilampos ditos estivais são abundantes.

Mas ainda há redutos com espécies primaveris, nas zonas do Norte e Centro do país (com especial ênfase para as zonas mais altas (ou zonas mais frescas e húmidas)).


----------



## belem (17 Jul 2016 às 16:09)

Lampyris noctiluca (fêmea adulta) fotografada nos arredores do Porto.

Entretanto, já há uns anos, fui confirmar a existência desta população no local.

Aqui a sua luz parece indicar que está no fim da sua vida:







http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/2008/04/lampyris-raymondi-ou-noctiluca.html


----------



## belem (17 Jul 2016 às 19:00)

Fêmea de Lampyris noctiluca

https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/


----------



## cookie (20 Jul 2016 às 23:19)

Fotos tiradas agora mesmo em Azurara (vila do conde, porto) perto da praia.
Foi com telemóvel...

















Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Ago 2016 às 21:18)

Tirei estas fotos no mês passado, mais concretamente no dia 26/07/2016, julgo que se trata da mesma espécie de sempre que fotografo aqui pelas redondezas, por isso deverá ser _Lampyris iberica??, _possuia luz bastante intensa, contudo com a minha presença parou de brilhar:


----------



## belem (17 Ago 2016 às 23:35)

Vou ter que dar uma nova olhada e compará-la com as outras que enviastes. 

Dentro do possível, posso tentar fazer uma identificação fiável, baseando-me apenas em fotos da fêmea.

O mais complicado será obter fotos de um macho ou mesmo obter um exemplar para uma examinação cuidada, mas muitas vezes é assim (analisando ambos os sexos) que se consegue obter uma resposta definitiva...

Mas mesmo assim, vou tentar na mesma.


----------



## belem (23 Ago 2016 às 12:08)

Deve ser um belo exemplar de Lampyris iberica e com uma coloração algo invulgar (tons bastante fortes).


----------



## belem (23 Ago 2016 às 12:21)

Este excelente exemplar que colocastes uns tempos atrás, é muito interessante e aconselho a fazerem zoom para o verem melhor (quem quiser claro). Tem quatro pontos claros no pronotum («capacete» que protege a cabeça). Tanto quanto sei, até agora tem sido bastante raro, só me lembro de ter visto 2 fêmeas de Lampyris assim: uma em Espanha e outra nos arredores de Lisboa.


----------



## belem (9 Set 2016 às 13:55)

Então e alguém tem visto alguma coisa ultimamente?


----------



## belem (17 Nov 2016 às 11:45)

Continuo a receber registos (ainda que não sejam de adultos) mesmo nesta altura do ano:

http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/

E nem sempre são pirilampos que são encontrados a brilhar.


----------



## cookie (17 Nov 2016 às 14:41)

Curiosamente há coisa de umas 2 semanas tinha uma "larva" de pirilampo no meu terraço. Ao fim do dia já não estava lá, ou foi comida ou caiu para a relva ou eclodiu... será? As larvas são assim assustadoras... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## belem (18 Nov 2016 às 14:36)

É difícil dizer-te, pois também não sei qual era a espécie e as condições do local (no meu blog, podes pesquisar por «guia de algumas espécies de pirilampo de Portugal»).  Ainda que o mais provável é que ela se tenha abrigado num recanto sombrio e húmido.


----------



## belem (18 Nov 2016 às 14:40)

Foto que tirei a cogumelos luminosos:








Mais detalhes aqui:

http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/


----------



## cookie (3 Dez 2016 às 22:32)

belem disse:


> É difícil dizer-te, pois também não sei qual era a espécie e as condições do local (no meu blog, podes pesquisar por «guia de algumas espécies de pirilampo de Portugal»).  Ainda que o mais provável é que ela se tenha abrigado num recanto sombrio e húmido.


Vivo perto da praia em vila do conde. no meu terraço tenho uma zona relvada com partes sombrias (a sebe )  e humidade é coisa que não falta por estes lados...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (3 Dez 2016 às 22:34)

belem disse:


> Foto que tirei a cogumelos luminosos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uau! Nem sabia que existiam!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2017 às 18:18)

*CARTA DESESPERADA AO PRIMEIRO-MINISTRO DE PORTUGAL OU A FALTA QUE ME FAZ VER PIRILAMPOS À NOITE*

No documentário “Circle of Poison” (2015), recentemente exibido na RTP1, dos realizadores Evan Mascagni e Shannon Post, retrata-se como os pesticidas, os herbicidas e os adubos, de proibida utilização nos Estados Unidos da América, poluem o planeta. As empresas norte-americanas continuam a exportá-los para os chamados países do Terceiro Mundo, onde as pessoas lá morrem. E prova, com as vozes de cientistas que a agricultura biológica é mais produtiva para além, claro está, de mais saudável. E que a terra fica viva, que se regenera, que se limpa e cuida. Dela e de todos nós. 

Senhor primeiro-ministro, há quanto tempo não vê pirilampos? Os pirilampos são dos insetos mais frágeis que existem no Planeta. Não sou cientista, ambientalista, especialista ou pessoa importante. Sou cidadã. E mãe e a minha filha, que tem 17 anos, viu pirilampos uma única vez na vida. Em dia de festa verdadeira, num dos casamentos mais bonitos que já presenciámos. Numa aldeia, claro está. Mesmo na Índia, onde a minha filha está a estudar, não consegue ver pirilampos. Quer dizer, especialmente na Índia, onde a utilização indiscriminada de pesticidas e herbicidas não só elimina os pirilampos, como mata pessoas com cancro, faz nascer bebés sem pernas e sem braços e dá frutos sem sementes e sem futuro.

É isso, senhor Primeiro-Ministro. Os pirilampos são o futuro. Há conhecimento de dez espécies diferentes de pirilampos em Portugal. Já não os vejo, senhor primeiro-ministro. As ribeiras já não têm água suficiente. Os caracóis e as lesmas, dos quais se alimentam, morreram. Aqueles aviões que planam sobre as planícies do Tejo largam quantidades absurdas de adubos e de pesticidas tão tóxicos que depois de desaparecerem os pirilampos das nossas noites, senhor primeiro-ministro, haverá tempo em que nem uma única joaninha, tenha cor. 

E senhor primeiro-ministro, depois de um verão tão terrível que nos encheu de fumos e de incêndios e de árvores mortas, não bastava acabar com o uso de químicos na agricultura para permitir à Natureza essa Liberdade para se regenerar? 
Liberdade e Futuro. Não acha, senhor primeiro-ministro ser esta a medida certa para essa coragem? Os pirilampos, com certeza agradecem. Porque os pirilampos são os nossos sonhos com asas. Frágeis.

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/opiniao/...alta-que-me-faz-ver-pirilampos-a-noite_973571

Excelente artigo, que retrata, o nosso presente, e o que poderá ser o nosso futuro, certamente ainda mais "negro" se muitos de nós não mudarmos de hábitos e não alterar-mos o nosso modo de viver.
Um dos maiores problemas dos pesticidas, é eles serem quase mais baratos do que um simples garrafão de água, entre muitas outros...


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2017 às 22:55)

Rescaldo de 2016: http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2017 às 14:02)

E os primeiros pirilampos adultos já começaram a aparecer:

http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/


----------



## belem (24 Abr 2017 às 12:53)

E já estão a aparecer mais espécies na sua fase adulta.

Este ano vai ser Taipé (Taiwan), a receber o International Firefly Symposium.

Mais detalhes aqui:

http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/


----------



## belem (24 Abr 2017 às 20:20)

Os congressos e os simpósios internacionais exclusivamente dedicados aos pirilampos já realizados foram os seguintes:

Gaia, 2007 (Portugal)

Chiengmai, 2008 (Tailândia)

Selangor, 2010 (Malásia)

Florida, 2014 (USA)

A realizar-se neste momento:

Taipé, 2017 (Taiwan)


----------



## belem (13 Mai 2017 às 13:21)

Então têm avistado vaga lumes ou outros seres luminosos?

A ver se o pessoal das Ilhas participa mais!


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Mai 2017 às 13:42)

Há 2 semanas o meu filho apanhou 2 pirilampos durante o dia (que olho!) na zona de Amarante, freguesia do ôlo, a 300 mts do rio ôlo.
A espécie é a mesma que tenho aqui em casa - encontrei vários restos da "pele" (ecdises?) deles no início da semana. Mas ainda não avistei nenhum a brilhar.


----------



## belem (13 Mai 2017 às 13:55)

belem disse:


> Este excelente exemplar que colocastes uns tempos atrás, é muito interessante e aconselho a fazerem zoom para o verem melhor (quem quiser claro). Tem quatro pontos claros no pronotum («capacete» que protege a cabeça). Tanto quanto sei, até agora tem sido bastante raro, só me lembro de ter visto 2 fêmeas de Lampyris assim: uma em Espanha e outra nos arredores de Lisboa.



Pode ser _Lampyris raymondi_.


----------



## belem (13 Mai 2017 às 17:54)

Digo _Lampyris raymondi_, sobretudo porque vejo o que me parecem ser élitros vestigiais (somando aos quatro pontos claros no pronotum).


----------



## belem (24 Mai 2017 às 15:54)

Aqui: http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/


----------



## belem (28 Mai 2017 às 13:24)

Fêmea de Lampyris sp.
Fotografada em Mafra (2011) por José Moura Pereira.







Fêmea de Lampyris iberica (fotografada a 4 de Junho de 2014 (Algarve)).

Este ano, ainda não se encontraram adultos deste género (talvez já apareçam, mas apenas em zonas com microclimas mais quentes).


----------



## belem (28 Mai 2017 às 15:03)

Pirilampos na peninsula de Setúbal (Quinta do Alcube, 2016):






Nuno Cabrita


----------



## belem (30 Mai 2017 às 13:29)

Houve saída na Mata Pequena:

http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/


----------



## weatherbox (31 Mai 2017 às 21:39)

Se não conhece vai adorar isto: http://ncase.me/fireflies/


----------



## DaniFR (16 Jun 2017 às 22:01)

Este tem passado as últimas noites aqui no terraço.


----------



## belem (17 Jun 2017 às 14:43)

Boa foto!

Parece-me uma bela fêmea de _Lampyris iberica_.


----------



## belem (23 Jun 2017 às 00:27)

Não são de Portugal, mas alguns até são parecidos com os que cá temos:


----------



## belem (27 Jun 2017 às 12:13)

Espécies estivais começam agora a aparecer em força.
Uma delas é a _Nyctophila reichii:_
























Não se trata de _Lampyris noctiluca_ (que também aparece como adulto nesta fase do ano), como diz no vídeo.
E pode-se ver o efeito da poluição artificial luminosa (excessiva) que leva fêmea a interromper o seu comportamento luminoso (tendo em vista atrair um parceiro) e a refugiar-se, sem lograr o acasalamento. Se não for importunada e se o ambiente for escuro o suficiente, tentará novamente a sua sorte, na noite seguinte (vivendo como adulta apenas cerca de 2 semanas).


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jun 2017 às 21:43)

belem disse:


> Espécies estivais começam agora a aparecer em força.
> Uma delas é a _Nyctophila reichii:_
> 
> 
> ...



Olá belem. Acho que tenho aqui um desses exemplares nas fotos, eu não tenho a certeza tão pouco se trata de algum pirilampo, mas em todo o caso ficam aqui os registos. Será que se trata de um_ Lamprohiza paulinoi? _Não consegui ainda visualizar o seu brilho, mas vou estar atento, encontrei-o agora ao fim da tarde no meu jardim/quintal.
_







_


----------



## belem (28 Jun 2017 às 12:15)

Parece-me um macho do género Lampyris (só não sei é a espécie).

Parece _L. iberica_, mas há algo bem diferente (como no formato do pronotum, por exemplo), pelo menos à primeira vista.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jun 2017 às 15:16)

belem disse:


> Parece-me um macho do género Lampyris (só não sei é a espécie).
> 
> Parece _L. iberica_, mas há algo bem diferente (como no formato do pronotum, por exemplo), pelo menos à primeira vista.



Obrigado. Há alguma parte do pirilampo que gostasse de ver com outro detalhe? É que eu tenho mais fotos, mas não devem estar melhores que estas. Entretanto, de facto, o pronotum destes tem 2 manchas claras bem pronunciadas, os L. iberica que vi na net também têm, mas são mais curtas e não são tão circulares.

De acrescentar que eles devem aparecer de novo aqui, lá para o cair da tarde. Porque este encontrei-o no meio das plantas, mas durante a noite tive a visita de mais 2 iguais na minha varanda.

Uma pergunta básica, mas que ainda não esclareci, só as fêmeas emitem luz para atrair os parceiros? É que tanto quanto me apercebi até à data ainda só tinha fotografado fêmeas e essas emitiam luz.


----------



## belem (28 Jun 2017 às 20:17)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Obrigado. Há alguma parte do pirilampo que gostasse de ver com outro detalhe? É que eu tenho mais fotos, mas não devem estar melhores que estas. Entretanto, de facto, o pronotum destes tem 2 manchas claras bem pronunciadas, os L. iberica que vi na net também têm, mas são mais curtas e não são tão circulares.
> 
> De acrescentar que eles devem aparecer de novo aqui, lá para o cair da tarde. Porque este encontrei-o no meio das plantas, mas durante a noite tive a visita de mais 2 iguais na minha varanda.
> 
> Uma pergunta básica, mas que ainda não esclareci, só as fêmeas emitem luz para atrair os parceiros? É que tanto quanto me apercebi até à data ainda só tinha fotografado fêmeas e essas emitiam luz.




Uma fotografia do ventre, podia ajudar, mas não sei se será fácil...

Sim, só as fêmeas produzem luz para atrair o parceiro, ainda que os machos produzam luz (normalmente quando se sentem ameaçados, ainda que já tenham sido fotografados a abrir a luz enquanto voavam, sem qualquer razão aparente (a ver se encontro a fotografia).

Também tal acontece (acender a luz sem razão aparente) por vezes quando estão em repouso ou a preparar-se para voar.


----------



## belem (29 Jun 2017 às 17:03)

Brilho em vôo de um macho de _Lampyris noctiluca_

Mais aqui:

http://www.eakringbirds.com/eakringbirds6/glowwormmalebioluminescence.htm


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jul 2017 às 23:38)

belem disse:


> Uma fotografia do ventre, podia ajudar, mas não sei se será fácil...
> 
> Sim, só as fêmeas produzem luz para atrair o parceiro, ainda que os machos produzam luz (normalmente quando se sentem ameaçados, ainda que já tenham sido fotografados a abrir a luz enquanto voavam, sem qualquer razão aparente (a ver se encontro a fotografia).
> 
> Também tal acontece (acender a luz sem razão aparente) por vezes quando estão em repouso ou a preparar-se para voar.



Olá, belem. Não gosto muito de perturbar qualquer espécie animal, ainda para mais tratando-se de um inseto tão pequenino, mas também não resisti a analisar com mais detalhe o pormenor dos pirilampos no seu ventre, deixo aqui o que foi possível captar, porque o pobre do bicho não parava quieto como é evidente:


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Jul 2017 às 00:35)

O meu quintal está "on fire" com os vaga-lumes
Ontem um macho, hoje duas fêmeas, nunca tinha visto uma fêmea tão grande:

Fêmea 1 (mais pequena):









Fêmea 2 (grande):


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2017 às 19:52)

Boas fotos!

Parece-me uma variedade distinta de _Lampyris iberica.
_
Mas isto é apenas uma análise superficial, sem ver os animais pessoalmente... E por vezes, só a genética nos pode ajudar a dar a resposta definitiva.

Uma das fêmeas que aqui colocastes há uns tempos, não me pareceu ser _L. iberica_, nem _L. noctiluca_...
Às vezes, na mesma região, podem-se encontrar diferentes espécies do mesmo género, subespécies, ou então, variações da mesma espécie.

A ver se consigo averiguar a identidade desses animais, pessoalmente.

E sim, a _Lampyris iberica_ pode atingir um grande tamanho, sendo normalmente maior que as outras espécies de _Lampyris _(e maior que a grande maioria de outros pirilampos que existem no mundo)_.
_


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2017 às 20:25)

Próximo simpósio internacional dedicado aos vaga lumes vai ser em Portugal (Vila Nova de Gaia, 2020).


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Ago 2017 às 22:52)

Vivinho e fresquinho, ao vivo aqui em casa...a comer-me a folha do morangueiro. E já o vejo há pelo menos 5 dias.
Tem 3 anéis de luz, o terminal mais pequeno.
Na freguesia de Penamaior, concelho de Paços de Ferreira.


----------



## belem (18 Ago 2017 às 00:41)

Boa foto.

Mas importa dizer, que as fêmeas adultas de Lampyris, tanto quanto se sabe, não comem nada, (nem têm mandibulas para o efeito) e muito menos folhas ou plantas (ainda que eu compreenda o porquê da confusão)... Por vezes são vistas é a beber água.

Praticamente só se alimentam durante a fase larvar (e são carnívoras).

Ela devia estar apenas a segurar-se na folha (enquanto tentava atrair um macho com a sua luz).

PS: Dá para perceber que algumas folhas aparecem roídas ou cortadas, mas não é só no local onde ela está.


----------



## belem (9 Set 2017 às 16:39)

Muitas espécies luminosas interessantes aparecem neste vídeo:


Destaque para dinoflagelados, vaga lumes, cogumelos e tubarões luminosos (e mais outros seres que brilham, como certos peixes, alforrecas, cefalópodes, etc...).

Mais aqui: 
Cores das luzes observadas no documentário: verde, azul e amarelo.

Existem seres a produzir mais cores, que penso que deviam ter referido, mas fora isso está um documentário muito bom.


----------



## belem (9 Set 2017 às 18:53)

Já agora a fêmea de Lampyris que o Aristocrata postou, na minha opinião, não se trata de _Lampyris iberica_.
E também não sei se será _Lampyris noctiluca_.
Estou ainda indeciso sobre o que será (provavelmente _L. raymondi_ ou algo mais desconhecido)...

PS: Agradeço imenso a atenção, mas a foto que apresenta melhor qualidade para identificação é a primeira a contar de cima.
As outras estão algo tremidas, por isso é quase impossível dizer o que se trata.


----------



## belem (3 Out 2017 às 00:51)

Uma larva de _Lampyris noctiluca_ a caçar pelo fresco da manhã.


----------



## belem (11 Out 2017 às 14:35)

Fotografia de Land de um retrato de Darwin através da córnea de um pirilampo (_Photuris sp._), mostra que esta óptica conduz à formação de uma imagem direita e não invertida:







E algumas observações (com dados novos para ciência) sobre qual o papel do prototorax em pirilampos, aqui:

http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/2017/10/possiveis-funcoes-do-prototorax-em.html


----------



## belem (8 Nov 2017 às 12:15)

Já tenho observado isto:


E isto:


Quando visito florestas maduras (e o tempo está húmido), consigo ver este fenómeno mesmo à superfície (sobretudo em sítios escuros),

Tanto madeira, frutos como folhas, por vezes são encontradas a brilhar. E também tenho visto os próprios cogumelos a luzir.

Se alguém tem observado este fenómeno gostaria de receber informação sobre o sucedido (neste tópico ou por pm)!

Obrigado.


----------



## belem (6 Dez 2017 às 19:56)

Fiz um pequeno video sobre um cogumelo luminoso que colonizou uns pedaços de madeira no meu terreno:


Brilhava ainda alguma coisa, mas já estava longe do auge lumínico (encontrei-o 2 semanas atrás, antes destas fotografias terem sido tiradas). Aliás, como indico nas descrições, 3 dias após ter sido encontrado, já brilhava consideravelmente menos.


----------



## belem (6 Dez 2017 às 21:49)

Alguma variação na tonalidade e intensidade da bioluminescência foi encontrada durante a sessão fotográfica.


----------



## belem (27 Dez 2017 às 17:10)

Em certos anos e locais, lembro-me de ver literalmente milhares de pirilampos, em apenas poucas horas.

Alguns aspectos curiosos, ficaram-me na memória:

-Ser dificil de andar, sem que houvesse colisões com pirilampos

-Ser difícil de sentar em vários sítios, porque haviam «tapetes» de fêmeas a luzir no chão.

Lembro-me de quando começavam a brilhar, ao final do dia: aparecia 1 a brilhar e depois passado um bocado 2 ou 3, e de repente dezenas acendiam ao mesmo tempo, como que em sincronia. E depois eram centenas e pouco mais tarde, milhares...

Lembro-me também de ver aglomerações curiosas de pirilampos em certas árvores, sem grande explicação...

Se calhar, e quando o nosso país, era menos povoado, esta situação seria mais frequente do que os dias de hoje... Certas zonas poderiam inclusivamente ter árvores pejadas de pirilampos.
Bom, mas isso ainda não se sabe, e talvez só terei a resposta, daqui a uns anos...O que sei é que já aconteceu! 
Mas não se assustem, não foi assim há tanto tempo (e tenho recebido mais descrições algo recentes de enormes aglomerações). O que se passa, é que provavelmente, tal acontece em menos locais, do que há uns anos atrás.

Este vídeo dá para ter alguma ideia do quanto é curioso observá-los quando se aglomeram em certos locais (como árvores):


Note-se também a influência dos farois de um carro ao início, no comportamento luminoso dos pirilampos.


----------



## belem (24 Jan 2018 às 23:19)

Quantas larvas de pirilampo, estão nesta foto (?):







É para ver se têm um bom olho!


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2018 às 23:25)

belem disse:


> Quantas larvas de pirilampo, estão nesta foto (?):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hum... Só consigo ver duas, mas deve haver mais eu é que sou pitosga!


----------



## belem (24 Jan 2018 às 23:28)

Está certo!


----------



## belem (11 Fev 2018 às 19:48)




----------



## belem (12 Fev 2018 às 19:28)

https://hackteria.org/wiki/File:NR1_5018_Master.jpg

Será que a luz produzida por pedaços de madeira luminosos é terapêutica?


----------



## belem (20 Fev 2018 às 23:11)

Manta morta luminosa em Óbidos

Mais detalhes aqui: https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/

Apresenta um tom luminoso verde uniforme, contrário ao que observei nos troncos que foram colonizados por uma outra espécie (provavelmente do género Armillaria), em que se podem ver tons diferentes, como é visível aqui:











Fotos que aliás publiquei no meu blog, em Dezembro de 2017.

https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/2017/12/


----------



## belem (7 Mar 2018 às 10:37)

Mais fotos: https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.pt/2018/02/folhas-luminosas.html


----------



## belem (22 Mar 2018 às 13:04)

Muita gente me tem lançado esta questão: *«Quero ter pirilampos no meu quintal, o que devo fazer para os ter?»*

Hoje finalmente tive tempo para publicar a resposta no meu blog...
Este artigo, fui fazendo-o aos poucos (sempre que tinha algum tempo livre, ia juntando algumas informações), mas penso que já dá conta do recado.


----------



## MSantos (3 Abr 2018 às 10:03)

belem disse:


> Muita gente me tem lançado esta questão: *«Quero ter pirilampos no meu quintal, o que devo fazer para os ter?»*
> 
> Hoje finalmente tive tempo para publicar a resposta no meu blog...
> Este artigo, fui fazendo-o aos poucos (sempre que tinha algum tempo livre, ia juntando algumas informações), mas penso que já dá conta do recado.



Desconhecia o blog! Vou dar uma olhada mais aprofundada!


----------



## belem (10 Abr 2018 às 21:29)

*Já apareceram!*


----------



## belem (25 Abr 2018 às 23:26)

Fiz uma alteração aqui:

*Luminescência em larvas e adultos de Luciola sp. (Portugal)*


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Mai 2018 às 14:48)

Olá @belem . Hoje surgiu este amigo no meu quintal, deixo aqui algumas fotos, será um Lampyris noctiluca ou será uma larva de Lamprys sp.?


----------



## belem (2 Mai 2018 às 15:57)

Excelentes fotos, obrigado pela partilha!

Está em boa forma! 
Para já, é praticamente impossível identificar espécies de Lampyris, através de fotos das larvas, mas em princípio, deve ser da mesma espécie que tem aparecido aí, como adulta (durante o verão).


----------



## belem (2 Mai 2018 às 16:50)

Por esta altura, nota-se um aumento da atividade das larvas de Lampyris (sobretudo as de maiores dimensões), porque começam à procura de um bom local para pupar e se tornarem adultas (e para isso ficam mais expostas, pois procuram locais com maior visibilidade).


----------



## belem (5 Mai 2018 às 01:47)

*Mais fotos de Luciola sp.*


----------



## João Pedro (13 Mai 2018 às 12:33)

E este @belem ? É uma larva de pirilampo?











É parecida com a que o Neves apanhou mas não me parece a mesma coisa; esta tem uma linha bem pronunciada ao longo das "costas".

Fotos de sexta-feira, no vale do Bestança, Cinfães.

Na segunda foi depois de lhe tocar, estava a fazer-se de morta a malandra...


----------



## belem (14 Mai 2018 às 21:36)

João Pedro disse:


> E este @belem ? É uma larva de pirilampo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, trata-se de uma larva de Lampyris (provavelmente à procura de um lugar para pupar, no belo Vale do Bestança). 
Se me deres uma ideia aproximada do tamanho da larva, pode ser que até te diga se é uma fêmea ou um macho (no caso dos pirilampos, as fêmeas normalmente são bastante maiores).
Quanto à espécie, para já é impossível dizer-te se é diferente da que o Mr. Neves postou!
Passo a explicar, a linha que descreves no meio do dorso pode ser apenas sinal de que está muito bem nutrida (a cutícula está bem esticada).


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mai 2018 às 22:40)

belem disse:


> Sim, trata-se de uma larva de Lampyris (provavelmente à procura de um lugar para pupar, no belo Vale do Bestança).
> Se me deres uma ideia aproximada do tamanho da larva, pode ser que até te diga se é uma fêmea ou um macho (no caso dos pirilampos, as fêmeas normalmente são bastante maiores).
> Quanto à espécie, para já é impossível dizer-te se é diferente da que o Mr. Neves postou!
> Passo a explicar, a linha que descreves no meio do dorso pode ser apenas sinal de que está muito bem nutrida (a cutícula está bem esticada).


Obrigado! 
Não era muito grande, 4 cm talvez. Nunca tinha visto nenhuma ao vivo, e foi graças às fotos do @Mr. Neves que a topei! Escusado será dizer que foi um momento de grande excitação... 

O vale do Bestança é das coisas mais lindas que há em Portugal! Já lá tinha andado no ano passado, passei lá o meu dia de anos  Mas era inverno e estava completamente despido. Agora está ainda mais fantástico, verde e luxuriante.


----------



## belem (22 Mai 2018 às 00:42)

*Já viu algum ser vivo luminoso?*


----------



## belem (22 Mai 2018 às 12:14)

Já agora deixo aqui: *Notícias internacionais*

Muitas lições se podem tirar.


----------



## vitamos (26 Mai 2018 às 00:31)

Estarreja, dezenas de pirilampos nos campos. Luz branca intermitente lenta.


----------



## belem (17 Jun 2018 às 20:10)

Já tenho registo dos primeiros pirilampos estivais a aparecer em Portugal, e ainda alguns primaveris, ainda não atingiram o auge.

Alguma arte com o género Lampyris frequentemente representado:





















E ao longo dos anos, tenho encontrado exemplares bem maiores do que os exemplos aqui indicados, especialmente para o caso das larvas e das fêmeas adultas.


----------



## Fall9 (17 Jun 2018 às 23:43)

Tirei estas fotos, penso que seja uma larva de pirilampo?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## belem (18 Jun 2018 às 01:00)

Sim, trata-se de uma bela larva de Lampyris!

Bom achado e em Óbidos também já começam a aparecer.


----------



## belem (18 Jun 2018 às 17:04)

Primeiros 2 registos de pirilampos estivais adultos chegam-nos do Algarve:  Estói (Faro) e da Reserva Lightalive «Quinta de Lagos».

A espécie é Nyctophila reichii.

Uma larva desta espécie:


----------



## belem (18 Jun 2018 às 17:32)

Fotos tiradas na Reserva Lightalive «Quinta de Lagos», por Ana Valadares a um macho da espécie falada acima:


----------



## belem (2 Jul 2018 às 13:10)

Então e alguém tem visto pirilampos (ou outros seres vivos luminosos)?
Podem responder a esta questão neste tópico, por pm, por email (livinglightfestival@gmail.com) ou então por aqui:
*Já viu algum ser vivo luminoso?
*
Obrigado!



Mais uma foto tirada numa reserva Lightalive (Quinta de Óbidos):







Mais aqui: https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/

Depois a ver se ponho mais fotos!


----------



## belem (5 Jul 2018 às 00:29)

Perto de Leiria (Junho, 2018):







https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2018/07/perto-de-leiria.html

Esta zona está a ser estudada para a eventualidade de se tornar uma reserva natural...


----------



## belem (24 Ago 2018 às 16:36)

Por esta altura, a fase dos adultos, começa a terminar (e em algumas partes do país até já terminou há algum tempo).
Grande parte da nova geração, já nasceu e protege-se agora dos rigores do estio.

E aqui fica um pequeno vídeo, sobre 2 jovens investigadores que estudam pirilampos no País de Gales:


----------



## João Pedro (29 Ago 2018 às 21:37)

belem disse:


> Primeiros 2 registos de pirilampos estivais adultos chegam-nos do Algarve:  Estói (Faro) e da Reserva Lightalive «Quinta de Lagos».
> 
> A espécie é Nyctophila reichii.
> 
> Uma larva desta espécie:


São carnívoras?  Não fazia ideia...


----------



## João Pedro (29 Ago 2018 às 21:39)

belem disse:


> Perto de Leiria (Junho, 2018):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fenomenal!  Pagava de bom grado para ver um espectáculo destes


----------



## João Pedro (29 Ago 2018 às 21:48)

belem disse:


> Por esta altura, a fase dos adultos, começa a terminar (e em algumas partes do país até já terminou há algum tempo).
> Grande parte da nova geração, já nasceu e protege-se agora dos rigores do estio.
> 
> E aqui fica um pequeno vídeo, sobre 2 jovens investigadores que estudam pirilampos no País de Gales:


Two adorable little geeks... 
Aprendi imenso, incluindo a resposta à minha pergunta


----------



## belem (10 Set 2018 às 00:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Fenomenal!  Pagava de bom grado para ver um espectáculo destes



Se calhar existem aí perto.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 22:35)

belem disse:


> Se calhar existem aí perto.


No Parque Biológico de Gaia sei que há. Nos jardins do Porto nunca os vi.


----------



## belem (13 Set 2018 às 16:45)

Nos arredores do Porto, sei que existem.

Já fui a uma visita guiada ao Parque Biológico de Gaia (saída noturna para ver pirilampos) e por experiência própria, penso que tem as suas vantagens e desvantagens...

Paga-se bem (pelo menos quando lá fui) e é tudo sobretudo ao ritmo do grupo (pois as visitas são feitas em grupo, com um guia a liderar), há sempre gente que fala muito e alto, outros que apontam lanternas, mas acho que serve para quem preferir uma visita mais formal e não se importar de ver o fenómeno, se necessário, ao longe...
Este Parque, tem a vantagem de ter fáceis acessos, café/restaurante, estadia para quem quiser ficar (mas paga-se claro), de ser bom para quem leva crianças, e dispôe até de uma boa população de pirilampos  para observação (pelo menos assim o era quando fiz investigações por lá (2006,2007 e 2008), mediante autorização junto da direção do Parque).
Uma das coisas que me pediram, foi para localizar as principais zonas de reprodução dos pirilampos...

Atualmente, não sei como funcionam as saídas do Parque Biológico de Gaia, apenas sei que ainda se realizam, mas espero que alguns aspetos tenham sido melhorados (ainda que certas situações sejam difíceis de contornar, como o mau comportamento de algumas pessoas), pois o Parque, tem um excelente potencial e até é bastante aprazível.

Mas para quem prescinde de alguns luxos e regalias, deseja mais sossego e usufruir do fenómeno ao seu ritmo, sempre pode ver pirilampos, fora do Parque e nos arredores do Porto/Gaia, existem até algumas boas populações.


----------



## belem (18 Set 2018 às 01:03)

Uma muito provável fêmea de _Lampyris raymondi_ foi encontrada na Reserva Lightalive «Quintal da Tocha» (Cantanhede) em 2013:











Uma caraterística interessante, que sobressae de imediato, é a presença de uns primitivos élitros vestigiais.
Num passado muito longínquo, as fêmeas deste género (_Lampyri_s) poderão ter tido élitros bem desenvolvidos.

Este ano foram encontradas 2 fêmeas e 1 macho de _Lampyris noctiluca_, nesta reserva (durante 1 hora de investigação no local), elevando o número de espécies conhecidas no local para 2 (ainda que na região existam mais).

Os primeiros registos conhecidos de _Lampyris raymondi_, levam-nos até ao séc XIX (as informações então publicadas, parecem sólidas, assim como a distribuição dada para o sudoeste europeu (incluindo a P. Ibérica), dando até a ideia de alguma abundância), mas depois, há um grande vazio, e pelo meio, algumas classificações mal feitas.

Investigações recentes feitas em Portugal, mas sobretudo em Espanha, não têm corroborado os registos mais antigos, questionando mesmo a sua presença na P. Ibérica (ou em último caso, anunciando a sua extinção).

Já as últimas investigações, sugerem uma possível grande raridade para a _Lampyris raymondi_, na P. Ibérica.

Mas poderá haver alguma falta de informação e as pesquisas, poderão estar mais restritas em termos geográficos, por exemplo, do que parece.

Eu antecipo a teoria, de que existe uma grande possibilidade, de encontrarmos mais espécies muito raras ou desconhecidas de insetos luminosos, em Portugal (e Espanha).

PS: Em 2017, segundo os relatos que obtive, desde a reserva Lightalive Quintal da Tocha, era possível ver um fogo a dizimar um grande pinhal, a uns 500 metros de distância... Foi por pouco.


----------



## belem (9 Out 2018 às 09:38)

Na Reserva Lightalive «Quinta de Óbidos» (e redondezas) continuam a ser observadas fêmeas adultas de Lampyris (isto já em Outubro)...

Mas por esta altura, já só tenho vista uma.


----------



## belem (1 Nov 2018 às 23:27)

Estou aqui na reserva de Óbidos e apesar da chuva fraca, estou a ver as luzes de várias larvas de pirilampo. Melhor foi antes de começar a chover (há umas duas horas atrás) mas não se pode ter tudo... Húmus e ramos luminosos também já encontrei, mas mais uns dias de chuva e a intensidade da luminescência assim como a área colonizada vão aumentar bastante!


----------



## belem (5 Nov 2018 às 19:08)

https://www.google.pt/amp/s/www.mnn.../stories/amp/foxfire-strange-glow-woods-night

Se alguém alguma vez já viu e quiser partilhar o achado já sabe::

https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2018/05/ja-viu-algum-ser-vivo-luminoso.html?m=1

Atė já vi em troncos de eucalipto, após o corte. Mas parece ser mais comum em carvalhos por exemplo.

Mais sobre um dos responsáveis por este fenómeno:

https://www.google.pt/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2017/11/03//humongous-fungus-armillaria-genes.amp.html

Qual agente patogėnico, qual quê, agente
patogėnico é o ser humano que tem a mania de rotular de mau, o que seja que for que se opôe às suas extravagâncias... Trata-se de um agente fitossanitário, meus caros!


----------



## João Pedro (5 Nov 2018 às 23:49)

belem disse:


> https://www.google.pt/amp/s/www.mnn.../stories/amp/foxfire-strange-glow-woods-night
> 
> Se alguém alguma vez já viu e quiser partilhar o achado já sabe::
> 
> ...


Nunca vi, mas adorava ver! Mas em Portugal, carvalhais com muita madeira morta não é fácil...


----------



## belem (8 Nov 2018 às 22:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Nunca vi, mas adorava ver! Mas em Portugal, carvalhais com muita madeira morta não é fácil...



Estou agora perto de uma floresta ripícola na reserva de Óbidos com uns pedaços de madeira luminosos à minha frente.
Existe igualmente aqui um cogumelo pequeno que tudo nele brilha, (até chapéu, pé , etc...) e ao início pensei que era uma larva de pirilampo, tal a intensidade... Também há espécies luminosas  aqui a crescer na casca de árvores e nas folhas caídas no chão. Isto só consigo ver porque a zona está algo abrigada (devido ao tjpo de relevo, vegetação, etc...) de alguma reflexão luminíca artificial proveniente sobretudo de Óbidos e Caldas da Rainha. Noites de céu limpo, sem lua, são as melhores para procurar por este tipo de coisas.
A floresta onde estou é saudável, não se encontram sinais de doença nas árvores. A espécie que cresce na madeira podre produz a bioluminescência mais forte de todas que vi, com tendência para até causar reflexão à sua volta.
Penso que é uma espécie do mesmo género que encontrei aí no Norte (perto do Porto), já há uns anos,  que fazia brilhar um enorme tronco apodrecido de carvalho alvarinho. A luz como tal era extraordinária! A ajudar na deteção de luzes, esteve a escuridão da floresta (com boas copas) e o relevo acidentado. Estas luzes tanto podem aparecer em força à superfície, e serem facilmente visíveis, como podem necessitar que as pessoas se dobrem para que se aprecie alguma coisa... Por vezes só damos conta que a madeira brilha, porque algo ou alguém a abriu ou cortou (não por falta de intensidade, mas porque só brilha por dentro).. Por isso é preciso paciência para encontrar estas coisas. Aconselho a ler bem o que está escrito nas referências em cima, para ajudar a encontrar estas espécies.


----------



## belem (13 Nov 2018 às 19:52)

E com algumas novidades, aqui está:

https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2018/11/a-procura-dos-pirilampos-na-mata.html

https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2018/11/2-grandes-colaboradores-lupa.html


----------



## belem (21 Nov 2018 às 17:18)

https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2018/11/o-resgate-dos-pirilampos-parte-1.html

Com mais fotos e detalhes.


----------



## belem (11 Dez 2018 às 17:06)

Uma nota sobre os cogumelos luminosos «alfacinhas»:

https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/


----------



## João Pedro (11 Dez 2018 às 23:24)

belem disse:


> Uma nota sobre os cogumelos luminosos «alfacinhas»:
> 
> https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/
> 
> E foi descoberto húmus  luminoso em alguns espaços verdes lisboetas (depois farei uma menção mais detalhada sobre o fenómeno).


São bonitos de dia e de noite


----------



## belem (20 Dez 2018 às 23:47)

Não é cá, mas faz-me lembrar algumas boas noites que tive no nosso país (por volta dos 41 minutos): 
E já agora aconselho a verem esta série de documentários sobre a Indonésia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2019 às 21:15)

Larva de Pirilampo (Lampyris noctiluca)

Um bom artigo que acabei de ler, a natureza consegue-nos sempre surpreender, pois nunca me passou pela cabeça que as suas larvas se alimentassem de caracóis, lesmas, ou mesmo de minhocas.

@belem, tu que é uma pessoas que estás sempre a ensinar coisas novas nesta área, se tiveres mais alguns artigos que possas aqui publicar, ou mesmo alguma curiosidade sobre as larvas, e o que se pode fazer, para não perturbar o seu habitat, enquanto desenvolvem, ou mesmo o que fazer para de certa maneira preservar toda a espécie em si.
Isto porque trabalho todos os dias com agricultura biológica e regenerativa, e tenho sempre muito interesse em aprender mais e perturbar o menos possível toda a cadeia animal.


----------



## belem (4 Jan 2019 às 23:14)

Qual foi o bom artigo que acabastes de ler?

Não estou no computador, mas posso entretanto deixar isto aqui:
https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2018/03/quero-ter-pirilampos-no-meu-quintal-o.html?m=1

https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2007/02/como-detectar-preservar-ou-atrair_21.html?m=1

Espero que ajude.
Acho que para começar deves tentar perceber se existem pirilampos por aí.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2019 às 10:26)

belem disse:


> Qual foi o bom artigo que acabastes de ler?
> 
> Não estou no computador, mas posso entretanto deixar isto aqui:
> https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2018/03/quero-ter-pirilampos-no-meu-quintal-o.html?m=1
> ...



Obrigado pela ajuda, sim, em noites de primavera e verão observo sempre imensos pirilampos.
O artigo que li foi este:
http://www.viveraciencia.org/images/documentos/pirilampos.PDF


----------



## belem (5 Jan 2019 às 19:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Obrigado pela ajuda, sim, em noites de primavera e verão observo sempre imensos pirilampos.
> O artigo que li foi este:
> http://www.viveraciencia.org/images/documentos/pirilampos.PDF



Mas observas os pirilampos dentro da tua propriedade? 

Creio que já conhecia o artigo, mas obrigado na mesma.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2019 às 20:03)

belem disse:


> Mas observas os pirilampos dentro da tua propriedade?
> 
> Creio que já conhecia o artigo, mas obrigado na mesma.



Sim observo muitos, na minha propriedade e também em todo o redor, a pouição luminosa, é pouca, apenas os simples candeeiros nas estradas.
É um artigo simples, mas bem explicativo.


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2019 às 11:48)

Não é em Portugal, mas tem a sua relevância: pirilampos (aparentemente) desaparecem em massa em algumas zonas protegidas de Sarawak:

http://www.theborneopost.com/2019/01/20/the-missing-fireflies-of-sungei-miri/

E isto apenas foi notado, porque estas zonas foram estudadas.
Os investigadores vão voltar a visitar esta zona, nos próximos meses, para tentar perceber se esta situação se confirma, e quais as causas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2019 às 19:26)

belem disse:


>



Por acaso tenho seguido todos os projectos desenvolvidos pela Life Lines, na região do Alentejo, e estão todos de parabéns, pois,juntaram-se  todas a entidades em prol da preservação da natureza, como a camaras municipais, Infraestruturas de Portugal, entre outras.
É um projecto piloto no nosso país, e até em muitos aí pela nossa Europa, pois os seres mais pequenos, como os anfíbeos, ainda acabam por sofrer mais dos que as espécies de maior porte.


----------



## belem (24 Jan 2019 às 16:31)

Aqui mais detalhes sobre o caso de Sarawak: https://sarawakfireflies.blogspot.com/2019/01/miri-river-firefly-revisited-6th-jan.html


----------



## belem (27 Mar 2019 às 01:09)

*Já apareceram!*

*Fungos bioluminescentes*

Um pequeno vídeo com uma oligoqueta luminosa (pena que ela tenha brilhado por tão pouco tempo): Complicada de encontrar e ainda mais de filmar.
Para a próxima tento fazer melhor.
Quem quiser saber mais sobre o que está a ver, pode dar uma olhada na descrição do vídeo e nos comentários.


----------



## belem (17 Abr 2019 às 21:53)

Estou agora diante de dois grandes cepos (ameixeira e macieira (ambas muito velhas)) que têm uma maravilhosa luz verde-azul, muito provavelmente produzida pelo fungo luminoso do género Armillaria.
Quase certamente, os fungos apenas estão a decompôr, pois não se notam sinais destes, em outras árvores em redor.
A luz aparece sobretudo nas raízes que arranquei.
Dentro de um plástico, dão um bom candeeiro, para quando for para a cama.
Quem já observou este fenómeno, se quiser, pode vir aqui documentar, pois estou a fazer uma investigação também sobre este tema.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2019 às 15:46)

belem disse:


> Estou agora diante de dois grandes cepos (ameixeira e macieira (ambas muito velhas)) que têm uma maravilhosa luz verde-azul, muito provavelmente produzida pelo fungo luminoso do género Armillaria.
> Quase certamente, apenas estão a decompôr, pois não se notam sinais deste fungo, em outras árvores em redor.
> A luz aparece sobretudo nas raízes que arranquei.
> Dentro de um plástico, dão um bom candeeiro, para quando for para a cama.
> Quem já observou este fenómeno, se quiser, pode vir aqui documentar, pois estou a fazer uma investigação também sobre este tema.



Tenho feito muita envestigação atraves da net, sobre tudo o que se relaciona com biodiversidade, e aves principalmente, mas olha que agora fiquei ainda mais curioso acerca do fungo que falaste.
Vou investigar mais sobre o assunto, para aprender mais alguma coisa, mas para ocorrer esse tal fungo, de certeza que os troncos em questão, já devem de estar na recta final de decomposição, já quase a virar matéria organica.


----------



## belem (18 Abr 2019 às 19:33)

Sim, boa parte destes cepos apodrecidos que encontrei, desfazem-se facilmente com as mãos (se os tivesse encontrado umas semanas antes, talvez brilhassem bem  mais).


----------



## belem (18 Abr 2019 às 19:38)

belem disse:


> https://www.google.pt/amp/s/www.mnn.../stories/amp/foxfire-strange-glow-woods-night
> 
> Se alguém alguma vez já viu e quiser partilhar o achado já sabe::
> 
> ...


. Aqui tens mais informação sobre o tema.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2019 às 20:22)

belem disse:


> . Aqui tens mais informação sobre o tema.



Obrigado pela informação, vou já ler, agora, com a humidade elevada, e as temperatura mais amenas, são propícias para os fungos, eu geralmente como só anda pelo campo durante o dia, nunca observei tal fenómeno.


----------



## belem (2 Mai 2019 às 19:40)

Como o projeto Lightalive está a colaborar com a Dra Kahtrin Stanger-Hall (https://www.linkedin.com/in/stangerhall), num estudo genético que inclue os pirilampos portugueses (para o qual já foram enviados alguns pirilampos portugueses), nós (Lightalive), pedimos, a quem estiver interessado em colaborar nesta iniciativa, que nos envie um pirilampo (ou mais) da sua região, para que se saibam mais detalhes sobre os pirilampos portugueses, inclusive, a que espécie pertencem e se existem anomalias, possivelmente derivadas de um grave declínio populacional local (aspeto que pode ser detetado geneticamente).
Cada pessoa que contribuir, verá o seu nome mencionado na publicação (na lista de colaboradores).
Avisamos desde já, que é preciso ter um bocado de coragem para capturar um pirilampo e colocá-lo dentro de um tubinho de plástico, mergulhado em alcool etilico (poderá ser 96%, mas se for 99% ainda melhor).
Mas o pirilampo não sente assim muito, e poderá ser o sacrifício de um, para salvar toda a espécie...
Lembrem-se que se calhar matam vários pirilampos sem se aperceberem, com as luzes dos carros e do jardim, ou com a aplicação de pesticidas, por exemplo...

Podem apresentar  qualquer dúvida que tenham, por aqui, por pm  ou por email (livinglightfestival@gmail.com).
Obrigado!







Larvas de _Luciola_ a brilhar coletivamente (com as suas luzes de côr variável).






Larva de _Lamprohiza_






Tubos de eppendorf com pirilampos portugueses


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mai 2019 às 21:01)

belem disse:


> Como o projeto Lightalive está a colaborar com a Dra Kahtrin Stanger-Hall (https://www.linkedin.com/in/stangerhall), num estudo genético que inclue os pirilampos portugueses (para o qual já foram enviados alguns pirilampos portugueses), nós (Lightalive), pedimos, a quem estiver interessado em colaborar nesta iniciativa, que nos envie um pirilampo (ou mais) da sua região, para que se saibam mais detalhes sobre os pirilampos portugueses, inclusive, a que espécie pertencem e se existem anomalias, possivelmente derivadas de um grave declínio populacional local (aspeto que pode ser detetado geneticamente).
> Cada pessoa que contribuir, verá o seu nome mencionado na publicação (na lista de colaboradores).
> Avisamos desde já, que é preciso ter um bocado de coragem para capturar um pirilampo e colocá-lo dentro de um tubinho de plástico, mergulhado em alcool etilico (poderá ser 96%, mas se for 99% ainda melhor).
> Mas o pirilampo não sente assim muito, e poderá ser o sacrifício de um, para salvar toda a espécie...
> ...



Uma noite, da semana passado, tive um visitante(pirilampo), dentro de casa, foi o 1º avistamente da temporada por aqui.
Não sabia que esse projecto de investigação, não sabia que já estava além fronteiras, mas fico bastante animado em saber.


----------



## belem (11 Mai 2019 às 20:44)




----------



## belem (12 Mai 2019 às 11:26)

Questionário dirigido ao publico para este ano, já está aberto:

*Avistamentos de 2019*


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mai 2019 às 21:47)

Boa noite.

Ainda não vi nenhum exemplar luminescente à noite, mas vi um no dia 21 de Abril em plena luz do dia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mai 2019 às 22:14)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Ainda não vi nenhum exemplar luminescente à noite, mas vi um no dia 21 de Abril em plena luz do dia.



Acho que é a 1ª vez na vida que vejo uma larva destas, pressuponho que seja de pirilampo.
Como é que é a coseguiste descobrir, estava sobre alguma árvore, ou no solo.


----------



## belem (29 Mai 2019 às 13:25)

Agora começam a aparecer várias larvas do género _Lampyris_ a luzir nos campos.

Quando estive na Ecovia dos Percursos do Monfurado , há uns dias.  vi umas à noite à superfície, num substrato bastante seco, o que sinceramente não esperava (se bem que era entre os sobreiros (tendo alguns um tronco musgoso))..
Vi grandes e pequenas. Muitas das grandes devem andar à procura de um lugar para pupar e deverão tornar-se adultas dentro de pouco tempo, já as mais pequenas deviam andar a caçar o que me surpreendeu, como disse mais acima.
De noite, a temperatura baixou e a humidade aumentou, mas quando as encontrei, não presenciei qualquer formação de orvalho, nas folhas das plantas.
Talvez se formasse umas horas mais tarde e elas estivessem a antecipar o acontecimento.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mai 2019 às 21:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Acho que é a 1ª vez na vida que vejo uma larva destas, pressuponho que seja de pirilampo.
> Como é que é a conseguiste descobrir, estava sobre alguma árvore, ou no solo.


Sim, é de pirilampo. Uma espécie que o @belem está a estudar.
Estava numa escadaria de cimento, da igreja de Modelos\Paços de Ferreira, em tempo soleado, ameno, pelas 11h da manhã.
Parecia estar a migrar de uma zona de jardim para outra a 3 metros de distância (a escada fica mais fundo do que o jardim cerca de 1 metro).
Já não é a primeira vez com que nos cruzamos com esta espécie de dia. Como são pequenas é preciso sorte\acaso para as encontrar.


----------



## belem (10 Jun 2019 às 13:38)

Então alguém tem visto pirilampos ou outros seres vivos luminosos?

Ontem observei a primeira fêmea adulta do género _Lampyris _deste ano.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jun 2019 às 14:52)

belem disse:


> Então alguém tem visto pirilampos ou outros seres vivos luminosos?
> 
> Ontem observei a primeira fêmea adulta do género _Lampyris _deste ano.



Eu praticamente todas as noites tenho visto pirilampos a reluzir.


----------



## belem (10 Jun 2019 às 23:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu praticamente todas as noites tenho visto pirilampos a reluzir.



Então e por aí não tens visto espécies de _Lampyris_? Nem larvas?
Pelas descrições parece-me que te referes à _Luciola_.

Em Torres Novas. penso que deve estar também presente o _Lamprohiza paulinoi_.
Onde vi mais vezes o _Lamprohiza paulinoi_ brilhar em vôo, foi na Serra da Estrela. Tem uma luz constante, e parece um meteoro em ponto pequeno. Mas é o brilho das fêmeas que se vê mais vezes.

E por curiosidade, a maior aglomeração de pirilampos que já vi foi há exatamente 15 anos atrás (entre o dia 10 e o dia 11 de Junho de 2004), com vários milhares de indivíduos, a surgirem simultâneamente numa localidade de Mafra.
O efeito visual foi interessante, porque 3 espécies brilhavam em conjunto (_Lamprohiza paulinoi_, _Lampyris iberica_ e _Luciola sp.)._
Entretanto tenho recebido mais relatos de milhares de indivíduos a brilhar em conjunto mas em localidades distintas (centro do país).

Para Portugal, o Naturdata, cita a presença da espécie _Lampyroidea quadrinotata_ mas ainda terei que ver tal pirilampo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jun 2019 às 21:45)

belem disse:


> Então e por aí não tens visto espécies de _Lampyris_? Nem larvas?
> Pelas descrições parece-me que te referes à _Luciola_.
> 
> Em Torres Novas. penso que deve estar também presente o _Lamprohiza paulinoi_.
> ...




Um bom evento, e se bem me lembro, não é todos os dias que se ve um evento, tendo como destaque a importancia dos pirilampos, se não fosse tão longe, não faltaria de certeza.
Link do evento:


----------



## belem (13 Jun 2019 às 17:56)

Então mas tu tens pirilampos aí...

Eu acho interessante o que oferecem e se o jantar, for decente, até é bom.

Tenho curiosidade para perceber, o que eles teoricamente vão apresentar, sobre o tema.dos pirilampos.

Uma das Reservas Lightalive (Quinta Ecológica da Moita), por acaso até fica perto desse lugar...

PS: A última caminhada que coordenei, foi há 5 dias atrás (8 de Junho) na Aldeia da Mata Pequena.
Antes da caminhada foi feita uma apresentação sobre os seres bioluminescentes da Mata Pequena, como é produzida a sua luz, que ameaças pairam sobre estes seres, a iniciativa Lightalive, as suas reservas. etc...
Além de adultos, veio criançada e foi muito alegre e positivo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jun 2019 às 18:02)

belem disse:


> Então mas tu tens pirilampos aí...
> 
> Eu acho interessante o que oferecem e se o jantar, for decente, até é razoável.
> 
> Uma das Reservas Lightalive (Quinta Ecológica da Moita), por acaso até fica perto desse lugar...



Sim tenho, publiquei o evento apenas, para salientar, que nunca tinha visto algo a dar destaque deste género ao pirilampos.
Assim vou fazendo as minhas observações, em silencio.


----------



## belem (13 Jun 2019 às 18:20)

Já desde 2010, que organizo caminhadas todos os anos!

No próximo fim de semana vai haver outra.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jun 2019 às 22:32)

Na quarta-feira passada participei num passeio noturno para ver os pirilampos do Parque das Ribeiras do Uíma, organizado pela câmara de Santa Maria da Feira. Fiquei agradavelmente surpreendido pois numa das paragens pudemos, com toda a certeza, observar algumas centenas deles, absolutamente maravilhoso de ver  Consegui agarrar um...  A espécie presente era a _Luciola lusitanica_.

Estou a pensar voltar esta semana com a máquina, para ver se consigo apanhar alguma coisa


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2019 às 10:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Na quarta-feira passada participei num passeio noturno para ver os pirilampos do Parque das Ribeiras do Uíma, organizado pela câmara de Santa Maria da Feira. Fiquei agradavelmente surpreendido pois numa das paragens pudemos, com toda a certeza, observar algumas centenas deles, absolutamente maravilhoso de ver  Consegui agarrar um...  A espécie presente era a _Luciola lusitanica_.
> 
> Estou a pensar voltar esta semana com a máquina, para ver se consigo apanhar alguma coisa



Esses passeios que começam agora a surgir, e ainda bem, são muito bons pois elucidam as pessoas para a importancia destes seres tão pequenos, e ainda para mais com a ajuda de algum profissonal, como um biólogo, ou outra pessoa mais entendido no assunto.
Os pirilampos, sempre me chamaram a atenção, e ainda hoje gosto muito de os observar e de percorrer campos, longe de poluição luminosa.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Jun 2019 às 23:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Esses passeios que começam agora a surgir, e ainda bem, são muito bons pois elucidam as pessoas para a importancia destes seres tão pequenos, e ainda para mais com a ajuda de algum profissonal, como um biólogo, ou outra pessoa mais entendido no assunto.
> Os pirilampos, sempre me chamaram a atenção, e ainda hoje gosto muito de os observar e de percorrer campos, longe de poluição luminosa.


O guia foi um biólogo meu conhecido, mas confesso que a dada altura fui-me deixando ficar para trás... estava mais interessado no espetáculo do que nas explicações


----------



## belem (29 Jun 2019 às 20:32)

Não é em Portugal, mas gostei do video (e até muitas das musicas tocadas no video fizeram-me rir):


----------



## belem (6 Jul 2019 às 12:48)

E no «fim de semana» mundial dos pirilampos (6/7 Julho:https://www.mns.my/2019/06/26/2019-world-firefly-day-celebration/ ), decidi colocar a notícia de que os pirilampos (da espécie _Lampyris noctiluca_, que também existe por cá) aparentemente estão a desaparecer em Inglaterra:

https://www.researchgate.net/public..._noctiluca_L_Coleoptera_Lampyridae_in_England

Mesmo em zonas sem perturbação, tal tem vindo a ser verificado.
Para já não existe uma explicação satisfatória para tal acontecimento, por isso a solução é continuar a investigar...
O que parece ser dado adquirido, neste estudo, é a necessidade de proteger corredores ecológicos entre as diferentes populações.







Macho e fêmea

Fotos de Uk glow worm survey:












Espero que tal situação se inverta.

Aqui em Portugal, começa em força, a época dos pirilampos ditos estivais (como _Lampyris noctiluca_), normalmente de maiores dimensões, do que os ditos primaveris.
A lista das espécies de pirilampos presentes em Portugal, ainda não está completa... E ainda não se sabe qual o estatuto das espécies tidas como presentes no nosso país.
Quem conseguir encontrar algum pirilampo ou outro ser vivo luminoso (peixe, lula, etc...), se quiser, diga-me alguma coisa ou melhor ainda, se possível tire uma foto (nem que seja com o tlm) e envie-me por aqui, por pm, ou para este email: livinglightfestival@gmail.com


Obrigado pela colaboração!


----------



## belem (6 Jul 2019 às 13:38)

Fêmea adulta de _Phosphaenus hemipterus_ (Noroeste de Portugal).
Esta é uma espécie mais primaveril (em Portugal), e este exemplar tinha pouco mais de 10 mm.
São muito difíceis de encontrar (as fêmeas) e esta estava quase a morrer (já tinha depositado alguns ovos).

https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jul 2019 às 02:31)

Boas. Seguem os meus contributos mais recentes (13/07/2019):


----------



## belem (1 Set 2019 às 12:40)

Ainda vão aparecendo pirilampos adultos, mas aqui no sul da Estremadura, praticamente só os tenho visto em zonas frescas com alguma altitude.
Junto ao mar, em zonas de frequentes nevoeiros, também ainda se vão vendo.
Com as rajadas de vento que sopram em alguns locais, é ver as luzes a baloiçar de um lado para o outro, sempre que estão poisados na vegetação.


----------



## belem (9 Set 2019 às 21:07)

O (quase) desaparecimento dos célebres pirilampos de Moriyma (Japão):

https://undark.org/article/sake-the...2uIPzrtDHjHqVyekBEQFu-1UcvDj0GLv1Yg6i7sQ0cUqg

Até hoje, nunca mais retomaram a glória do passado.

Espero que algumas partes do Japão, ainda mantenham boas populações.

Em algumas partes dos USA, o declinio também se verifica:

https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/...line-development-destroys-habitat/1886909001/


----------



## belem (9 Set 2019 às 21:59)

Pirilampos ajudam a proteger floresta no México e dão novos recursos económicos aos locais:


Video sobre o pirilampo da região:

https://www.bbc.com/reel/video/p07k71c8/the-awe-inspiring-forest-where-magic-happens-once-a-night


----------



## belem (9 Set 2019 às 22:33)

Já há algum tempo, que queria postar algo sobre as lulas luminosas pois dão um espetáculo inesquecível:











https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/search?q=lulas

Como frequentemente ocorrem em grupos, provocam uma luminosidade no mar, visível desde grande distância.
Algumas acendem luzes bastante intensas na ponta dos dois tentáculos.

A intensidade das luzes do corpo, por vezes também varia:

















A lula-vampiro:

https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/search?q=tentáculo


----------



## belem (18 Set 2019 às 23:13)

https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2019/09/


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Set 2019 às 15:20)

belem disse:


> https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2019/09/



Excelente iniciativa, essa das caminhadas nocturnas para observação dos vários seres luminosos, até porque nem tudo o que brilha são pirilampos, se não estou em erro, se houve aqui pelo ribatejo ainda participava.
Eu agora tenho andado em saídas de campo, para observação de aves, e de morcegos, ainda na semana passado estive na gruta, na nascente do Alviela, em Alcanena, onde habitam cerca de 5 mil morcegos, e aprendi muito de facto sobre este pequeno animal muito importante, pois ajuda muito no combate de pargas, principalmente na agricultura biológica.


----------



## belem (26 Set 2019 às 00:00)

Ainda era eu um adolescente, e já andava a investigar os pirilampos do meu quintal.

Uma das espécies que lá existia era esta.





_Lamprohiza paulinoi (_2 fêmeas adultas).
Encontrei esta foto da espécie na net (podem clicar para a ampliar), mas infelizmente não sei qual é o autor (ou autora) e a localidade onde foi tirada.


----------



## belem (1 Out 2019 às 21:54)

_«Conta-se, pois, que a dada altura eles teriam visto uma claridade que pensavam ser o final do túnel, mas não era senão um espaço enorme com várias construções antigas que pareciam ser duma cidade subterrânea abandonada e a luz do ambiente vinha das próprias rochas luminiscentes das paredes da grande gruta onde se encontravam.»_

http://misterios-desvendados.blogspot.com/2010/12/misterios-da-serra-da-arrabida.html

Uma explicação possível para a luminescência nas profundezas subterrâneas, seria a de que estaria a ser produzida pelo micélio gigantesco de um fungo luminoso.
Já observei um certo tipo de luminescência dentro do solo e esta pode ser bastante extensa.
Quem a produzia era um fungo do género _Armillaria_.
A luminosidade neste género, como já tinha referido antes, consegue atingir niveis consideráveis de intensidade (e pode cobrir áreas com vários metros).
Nem sempre se restringe a pedaços de madeira, podendo ser observada no solo (em busca de água, e nutrientes).
Também tem a particularidade, de mostrar tons de luminescência distintos.

Aqui descrevem como o fenómeno ocorre em algumas minas subterrâneas (em Inglês):

https://www.fungimag.com/spring-2011-articles/LuminescentWoodLR.pdf


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2019 às 22:20)

belem disse:


> _«Conta-se, pois, que a dada altura eles teriam visto uma claridade que pensavam ser o final do túnel, mas não era senão um espaço enorme com várias construções antigas que pareciam ser duma cidade subterrânea abandonada e a luz do ambiente vinha das próprias rochas luminiscentes das paredes da grande gruta onde se encontravam.»_
> 
> http://misterios-desvendados.blogspot.com/2010/12/misterios-da-serra-da-arrabida.html
> 
> ...



Já que tocas no assunto da lumiscencia nas profundezas subterraneas, eu este fim de semana, estive dentro da Gruta do Almonda, que uma da maiores e mais extensas grutas da Península Ibérica e estive a 170 m de profunidade, e lá dentro existem várias galerias, que tem mais de 15 metros de altura, onde podem ver pequenos fragementos luminosos, mas pode-se tratar apenas de alguma pedra mais polida ou brilhante, que é mais vísivel com a luz do capacete.


----------



## belem (1 Out 2019 às 22:44)

Para tentares ver as luzes, tens que apagar a luz do capacete, e habituar os olhos ao escuro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Out 2019 às 12:52)

belem disse:


> Para tentares ver as luzes, tens que apagar a luz do capacete, e habituar os olhos ao escuro.



Sim, faz todo o sentido, mas por motivos de segurança, só tivemos permissão de apagar as luzes dos capacetes, numa zona de areal, com cerca de 30 m2 ,que é chamada de praia, pelos espeleólogos, porque é uma zona segura, e mesmo assim temos de estar sentados a areia


----------



## belem (13 Out 2019 às 15:34)




----------



## belem (2 Nov 2019 às 00:26)

Nestas duas fotos, pode-se ver um fungo luminoso provavelmente do género _Armillaria_ a decompôr madeira apodrecida de carvalho-cerquinho (na Reserva Lightalive de Óbidos).
Penso que se trata de _Armillaria _tendo em conta os diferentes tons luminosos produzidos (verde-azul-amarelo), a côr da madeira à luz do dia (muito clara e com linhas escuras bem definidas e delimitar várias porções luminosas), e um aroma agradável bastante específico.

Nesta altura do ano, e sobretudo em locais escuros, florestados e húmidos, é possível observar em algumas partes do substrato florestal, clarões de luz, provocados por diferentes espécies de fungos luminosos.
Estes clarões tornam-se mais óbvios, quando o local é escuro, quando os nossos olhos, estão já habituados à escuridão e quando nos dobramos (sobretudo se o local não for muito escuro) para ver com cuidado a manta florestal.
A luminosidade tanto pode aparecer em pequenas folhas, em plantas herbáceas como em pedaços de casca de árvore, em ramos ou até em troncos inteiros de árvores (neste caso torna-se facilmente visivel, à distância).
Pelo que tudo indica, pelo menos no nosso país, parecem ter preferência, por florestas maduras (têm preferências pelas folhosas e pelas espécies de folhas larga) e com muita manta morta, podendo crescer em quase todo o comprimento de uma árvore, dando um espetáculo de rara beleza...
Imaginem uma árvore, com um tronco de vários metros, a brilhar de cima a baixo! É uma experiência inesquecível.
Como o projeto Lightalive inclue no seu leque de investigações, a temática dos fungos luminosos, quem já alguma vez observou tal fenómeno e quiser falar sobre o seu achado, já sabe, aqui é um bom sítio para partilhar (ou então se preferir, envie-me uma pm ou um email (livinglightfestival@gmail.com)).


----------



## belem (2 Nov 2019 às 00:32)

Um vídeo sobre este género:


Outro género de fungos luminosos, que começa agora a frutificar e a tornar-se mais facilmente visível no nosso país, é o _Omphalotus.





   Omphalotus olearius





Omphalotus olearius _ (Maria da Luz Calado).
_ 
_
Ambos géneros, têm em comum a faculdade de ter um micélio luminoso (que no caso do género _Armillaria _pode ter um tamanho gigantesco) mas diferem na luminescência observada no fruto do cogumelo, em que o _Omphalotus_ tem a parte inferior do chapéu luminosa e o _Armillaria_ não.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2019 às 09:56)

belem disse:


> Nestas duas fotos, pode-se ver um fungo luminoso provavelmente do género _Armillaria_ a decompôr madeira apodrecida de carvalho-cerquinho (na Reserva Lightalive de Óbidos).
> Penso que se trata de _Armillaria _tendo em conta os diferentes tons luminosos produzidos (verde-azul-amarelo), a côr da madeira à luz do dia (muito clara e com linhas escuras bem definidas e delimitar várias porções luminosas), e um aroma agradável bastante específico.
> 
> Nesta altura do ano, e sobretudo em locais escuros, florestados e húmidos, é possível observar em algumas partes do substrato florestal, clarões de luz, provocados por diferentes espécies de fungos luminosos.
> ...



Excelente oservação, tenho andado nas últimas semanas também a investigar a trabalhar com alguns fungos de floresta madura, bem como micorrizas, entre outros, estou a fazer experiencias, e reprodução destes mesmos fungos para usar como acelarador de compostagem em contexto agrícola-florestal.
Agora estamos em plena época de observação de vários tipos de fungos, devido ás condições de humidade.


----------



## belem (18 Dez 2019 às 22:55)

Através de um microscópio aqui pode-se ver o órgão luminoso de um pirilampo  nos momentos derradeiros da sua vida (aconselho a pôr o vídeo em 1080 p (HD) e em «full screen»):


Lembro-me de encontrar pirilampos no chão (imóveis e já quase a morrer) a produzir este tipo de luminescência, sendo possível portanto de observar a olho nú, ainda que com a ajuda do microscópio, é possível de observar detalhes únicos.


----------



## belem (27 Jan 2020 às 22:43)

Lenha luminosa (a ser decomposta por um fungo luminoso).

Quem tiver toros de lenha lá fora à chuva, pode ser que tenha alguns que sejam luminosos...
Este fungo aparece especialmente em madeira de folhosas (mas também aparece no eucalipto).
E para ver se os toros brilham, o ideal é vê-los na escuridão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2020 às 10:07)

belem disse:


> Lenha luminosa (a ser decomposta por um fungo luminoso).
> 
> Quem tiver toros de lenha lá fora à chuva, pode ser que tenha alguns que sejam luminosos...
> Este fungo aparece especialmente em madeira de folhosas (mas também aparece no eucalipto).
> E para ver se os toros brilham, o ideal é vê-los na escuridão.



Simplesmente incrivel, fico maravilhado ao observar estas coisas.


----------



## belem (30 Jan 2020 às 21:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Simplesmente incrivel, fico maravilhado ao observar estas coisas.



São como brasas verdes e até aromatizam o ar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jan 2020 às 21:26)

belem disse:


> São como brasas verdes e até aromatizam o ar.



Tenho aqui uma pilha de estilha, toda proveniente de sobrantes, canas e silvas, deve ter uma 2 toneladas, e tem estado com muita actividade fúngica, tenho de retirar alguns desses pedaços de lenha, para ver no escuro, pode ser que tenha alguma sorte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2020 às 20:57)

*Não se lembra de ver um pirilampo? A perda de habitat, a iluminação nocturna e os pesticidas são os responsáveis*

Especialistas de todo o mundo responderam a um inquérito coordenado por uma universidade norte-americana e, apesar de algumas variações regionais, a percepção global é a de que a diminuição das populações de pirilampos nas últimas décadas se deve àqueles três factores.

Se calhar ainda se recorda do tempo em que, no Verão, bastava afastar-se um pouco das partes mais iluminadas da cidade para encontrar luzinhas a tremelicar nos campos mergulhados na escuridão. Pode ter sido num desses encontros acidentais que descobriu que aquelas luzes misteriosas pertenciam a pirilampos. E é provável que já há algum tempo que não tenha qualquer encontro desses. Os pirilampos estão a diminuir e um inquérito agora divulgado aponta o dedo aos principais culpados. Segundo os especialistas nestas criaturas que alimentam a imaginação, graças à sua bioluminescência, os principais responsáveis por esse desaparecimento são a perda de habitat, a iluminação nocturna e o uso de pesticidas.

https://www.publico.pt/2020/02/04/c...DbqI7kCoYmjrL2Fwv1hpgVlYP7fW5UoyMNge3uUvUvzX8


----------



## belem (20 Mar 2020 às 14:13)

Já vi este fenómeno aqui perto e é espetacular:


Mas só acontece em determinadas alturas e em certos locais.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Mar 2020 às 16:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Não se lembra de ver um pirilampo? A perda de habitat, a iluminação nocturna e os pesticidas são os responsáveis*
> 
> Especialistas de todo o mundo responderam a um inquérito coordenado por uma universidade norte-americana e, apesar de algumas variações regionais, a percepção global é a de que a diminuição das populações de pirilampos nas últimas décadas se deve àqueles três factores.
> 
> ...


há anos que não vejo pirilampos


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2020 às 16:38)

camrov8 disse:


> há anos que não vejo pirilampos



Vi agora há 2 dias, o primeiro pirilampo desta temporada, e tendo em conta que as noites ainda estão bem frescas.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Mar 2020 às 17:28)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Vi agora há 2 dias, o primeiro pirilampo desta temporada, e tendo em conta que as noites ainda estão bem frescas.


aqui num parque costumavam fazer uns espectáculos nas noites de verão agora não tenho visto


----------



## belem (20 Mar 2020 às 21:44)

camrov8 disse:


> aqui num parque costumavam fazer uns espectáculos nas noites de verão agora não tenho visto



Tens visitado o parque na época deles? E logo ao anoitecer? Que tipo de luzes produzem esses pirilampos?


----------



## camrov8 (20 Mar 2020 às 23:39)

quando era miudo e andava de bicicleta a noite sou muito atento a esse tipo de coisas


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2020 às 23:07)

https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2020/03/os-pirilampos-do-sul-da-estremadura.html

Ainda tenho que rever os erros e ainda não sei ainda se devo dividir o texto, por partes, mas fica já aqui.


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2020 às 23:10)

Os primeiros pirilampos adultos do ano 2020:

https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2020/03/os-primeiros-pirilampos-adultos-de-2020.html


----------



## belem (2 Abr 2020 às 00:24)

belem disse:


> Lenha luminosa (a ser decomposta por um fungo luminoso).
> 
> Quem tiver toros de lenha lá fora à chuva, pode ser que tenha alguns que sejam luminosos...
> Este fungo aparece especialmente em madeira de folhosas (mas também aparece no eucalipto).
> E para ver se os toros brilham, o ideal é vê-los na escuridão.



Alguns têm porções com influência de amarelo:





Ao pé do Porto, também encontrei uns amarelados, que cresciam em madeira de carvalho-alvarinho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2020 às 20:52)

Esta noite segue bem iluminada, pelas muitas dezenas de pirilampos, que voam e estão pousados, sobre o meu terreno, bem como nos terrenos vizinhos.
Fica a foto, de um que estava pousado numa erva, junto a uma videira, com a luz "sempre ligada".


----------



## belem (4 Abr 2020 às 21:24)

Obrigado pelo relato!

O pirilampo com a luz sempre acesa (e com o que me parecem ser uns órgãos luminosos extra junto à cabeça), tendo em conta a época do ano e a região, deverá ser uma fêmea adulta de _Lamprohiza paulino_i (a _Luciola, _que também existe nesse local, raramente mantém a luz sempre acesa).
Esse pirilampo, também deverá ter uns órgãos luminosos ao longo do corpo (poderão ser 4, 5, 6, etc...), que deverão ser facilmente visíveis.
Não é impossível que seja outra espécie de_ Lamprohiza_, mas em princípio, deverá ser _L. paulinoi._


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2020 às 21:28)

belem disse:


> Obrigado pelo relato!
> 
> O pirilampo com a luz sempre acesa (e o que me parecem ser uns órgãos luminosos extra junto à cabeça), tendo em conta a época do ano e a região, deverá ser uma fêmea adulta de Lamprohiza paulinoi (a Luciola, raramente mantém a luz sempre acesa).
> Esse pirilampo, também deverá ter uns órgãos luminosos ao longo do corpo (poderão ser 4, 5, 6, etc...).



Não é tarefa fácil, fotografar pirilampos, ainda para mais com um telemóvel, este que estava pousado, parece-me ser maior em relação ao outros que geralmente se observam em voo, e que piscam a luz.
Outra coisa que observei também, é que eles permanecem em maior número sobre plantas aromáticas, como alecrim e alfazema, bem como em canteiros, onde existe já uma boa camada de matéria organica.


----------



## belem (4 Abr 2020 às 21:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Não é tarefa fácil, fotografar pirilampos, ainda para mais com um telemóvel, este que estava pousado, parece-me ser maior em relação ao outros que geralmente se observam em voo, e que piscam a luz.
> Outra coisa que observei também, é que eles permanecem em maior número sobre plantas aromáticas, como alecrim e alfazema, bem como em canteiros, onde existe já uma boa camada de matéria organica.



É difícil fotografar pirilampos, sem dúvida.

O pirilampo, que está poisado, se for o que eu penso, também deverá produzir uma luz verde, enquanto os que voam produzem uma luz amarela (sobretudo).
Se vires esse pirilampo novamente, já tens alguma forma de o poderes identificar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2020 às 21:39)

belem disse:


> É difícil fotografar pirilampos, sem dúvida.
> 
> O pirilampo, que está poisado, se for o que eu penso, também deverá produzir uma luz verde, enquanto os que voam produzem uma luz amarela (sobretudo).
> Se vires esse pirilampo novamente, já tens alguma forma de o poderes identificar.



Sim a cor da luz era diferente em relação aos outros que tinha observado antes do mesmo, e foi a intensidade da luz, que me chamou também á atenção.


----------



## belem (10 Abr 2020 às 23:17)

belem disse:


> Já agora a fêmea de Lampyris que o Aristocrata postou, na minha opinião, não se trata de _Lampyris iberica_.
> E também não sei se será _Lampyris noctiluca_.
> Estou ainda indeciso sobre o que será (provavelmente _L. raymondi_ ou algo mais desconhecido)...
> 
> ...



Aristocrata

Este ano, se houver possibilidade, a ver se tiras umas fotos a essas fêmeas.
Eu estaria mais inclinado para a _Lampyris raymondi_ e se assim for, seria um achado muito bom.
Em duas dessas fotos penso que se conseguem ver os élitros vestigiais (especialmente na foto que apresenta melhor qualidade).
A ver se este ano, tiramos as dúvidas.

A espécie que encontrei aí perto (em S. Gonçalo), era claramente diferente (_L. iberica_), e vai ser usada no estudo genético.


----------



## belem (10 Abr 2020 às 23:38)

Aqui indico onde possivelmente estão os élitros vestigiais:


----------



## belem (10 Abr 2020 às 23:43)

_Lampyris raymondi _na Reserva Lightalive Quintal da Tocha:











Já foram enviados alguns exemplares para fazer testes genéticos.


----------



## bandevelugo (11 Abr 2020 às 14:20)

belem disse:


> https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2020/03/os-pirilampos-do-sul-da-estremadura.html
> 
> Ainda tenho que rever os erros e ainda não sei ainda se devo dividir o texto, por partes, mas fica já aqui.



Muitos parabéns pelo texto, isto é verdadeiro serviço público!


----------



## belem (14 Abr 2020 às 00:32)

https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2020/04/


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Abr 2020 às 17:38)

Ora aqui vão dois espécimes encontrados a 12 março deste ano.
Aqui tem estado fresco e húmido, as noites não são de todo quentes para os ver a brilhar.
Os miúdos gostam de procurar todo o tipo de animais, e vão encontrado pirilampos de tempos a tempos durante a luz do dia. 
Espero que gostem...

P.S.: as imagens vão com a resolução original, sem tratamento de edição. São grandes e permitem zoom.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mai 2020 às 21:24)

E por entre uns aguaceiros consegui uma foto de um pirilampo, que estava pousado em em cima de uma folha de amor-de-hortelão, dentro do canteiro de hortelã.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2020 às 10:00)




----------



## belem (16 Mai 2020 às 17:34)

Ontem à noite saí para o campo (perto de Sintra), e foi uma experiência muito boa.
Observei cerca de 650 exemplares de 3 espécies diferentes, em cerca de 1400 metros percorridos.
Também vi alguns fungos luminosos a crescer nas folhas caídas da floresta.

E localizei um ninho de bufos-reais com crias! Já há alguns anos que tenho ouvido bufos-reais por lá, mas não me lembro de ver ninhos ou de ouvir crias a piar.

Quem já viu algum pirilampo (este ano ou em anos anteriores), se quiser falar do achado já sabe:

https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2020/04/avistamentos-de-2020.html


----------



## belem (26 Mai 2020 às 16:17)

Variações verificadas em algumas fêmeas de _Lamprohiza paulinoi:
_
https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/search?q=mira-sintra


----------



## belem (8 Jun 2020 às 00:04)

*Lampyris noctiluca do Noroeste de Portugal*

Mais publicações deste mês:

https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2020/06/






Este ano, as espécies ditas como estivais, começaram logo a aparecer em meados de Maio.

Já sabem se já viram algum pirilampo, enviem o relato para aqui, por pm ou por email:

https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2020/04/


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2020 às 17:34)

Boas, 

As minhas primeiras tentativas de registo de pirilampos, na passada sexta-feira, no Parque das Ribeiras do Uíma, em Fiães, Santa Maria da Feira. Já lá tinha estado no ano passado, sem máquina. Este ano decidi experimentar. Não ficaram grande coisa, foi um teste, mas ainda assim fiquei satisfeito por a máquina conseguir apanhar alguma coisa  Para a próxima ficarão melhores 





















Penso que haveria mais do que no ano passado. É um belo spot para os ver, simplesmente mágico


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2020 às 17:49)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> As minhas primeiras tentativas de registo de pirilampos, na passada sexta-feira, no Parque das Ribeiras do Uíma, em Fiães, Santa Maria da Feira. Já lá tinha estado no ano passado, sem máquina. Este ano decidi experimentar. Não ficaram grande coisa, foi um teste, mas ainda assim fiquei satisfeito por a máquina conseguir apanhar alguma coisa  Para a próxima ficarão melhores
> 
> ...




Este vídeo, foi feito no Porto, no Cantinho das Aromáticas, na noite passada.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2020 às 18:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Este vídeo, foi feito no Porto, no Cantinho das Aromáticas, na noite passada.


Onde estão os "milhares" de pirilampos?  Publicidade enganosa...


----------



## belem (21 Jun 2020 às 19:19)

Talvez centenas, mas a câmera não conseguia captar.

Não deve ser nada fácil captar a imagem de centenas de pirilampos ao mesmo tempo, (quanto muito, existem filmagens feitas em alguns mangues do Sudeste Asiático a mostrar o efeito visual de tal aglomeração, mas tal é feito com câmeras especiais e em locais e momentos muito específicos).
Se caminharmos centenas de metros ou até alguns kms,, aí podemos já estar a ver milhares.
Mas vai sendo cada vez mais difícil documentar este fenómeno, pois várias destas aglomerações  estão a desaparecer.

Também gostaria de dizer que algumas fotografias podem ser enganosas (aliás a esmagadora maioria das fotos que vemos na internet estão alteradas), pois parecem mostrar várias centenas de pontos luminosos, mas vários desses pontos representam o mesmo pirilampo (a câmera «grava» e sobrepôe várias sequências luminosas do mesmo pirilampo).


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2020 às 23:12)

belem disse:


> Talvez centenas, mas a câmera não conseguia captar.


Estavas lá? Como sabes que a câmera não conseguia captar? 



belem disse:


> Também gostaria de dizer que algumas fotografias podem ser enganosas (aliás a esmagadora maioria das fotos que vemos na internet estão alteradas), pois parecem mostrar várias centenas de pontos luminosos, mas vários desses pontos representam o mesmo pirilampo (a câmera «grava» e sobrepôe várias sequências luminosas do mesmo pirilampo).


Claro, fruto da longa exposição. Só não fica uma linha contínua porque eles não estão sempre a emitir luz. Vê-se bem nas minhas fotos onde, com alguma atenção, se percebem perfeitamente as trajetórias e quantos pirilampos estão, efetivamente, retratados.


----------



## belem (22 Jun 2020 às 00:07)

João Pedro disse:


> Estavas lá? Como sabes que a câmera não conseguia captar?
> 
> 
> Claro, fruto da longa exposição. Só não fica uma linha contínua porque eles não estão sempre a emitir luz. Vê-se bem nas minhas fotos onde, com alguma atenção, se percebem perfeitamente as trajetórias e quantos pirilampos estão, efetivamente, retratados.



Então e tu estavas lá? Como sabes que é publicidade enganosa?

Eu não estava lá, mas estou habituado a relatos em que me falam de milhares, e  que na verdade, sãp centenas. Daí que tenha dito que  talvez fossem centenas. Isto porque tem sido assim ao longo de vários anos.
Mas claro que descrições deste género, não são registadas pelo meu projeto. Apenas podem sugerir a possibilidade de existirem muitos pirilampos na região, mas tal necessitará de confirmação definitiva (no local).
Poucas vezes vi aglomerações de milhares, e para contar tais quantidades tinha que andar algumas centenas de metros.

Como eu sei que a câmera não conseguia captar?
Primeiro, sabes qual é a câmera que o senhor está a usar? Até pode ser um tlm. E mesmo com uma boa câmera, pode ser bastante complicado.
Conheço muita gente que tentou e não conseguiu.
Até já vieram pessoas da televisão ter comigo para filmar centenas de pirilampos, e não conseguiram.
Apareciam pirilampos, mas não captavam uma grande parte dos mesmos.



João Pedro disse:


> Claro, fruto da longa exposição. Só não fica uma linha contínua porque eles não estão sempre a emitir luz. Vê-se bem nas minhas fotos onde, com alguma atenção, se percebem perfeitamente as trajetórias e quantos pirilampos estão, efetivamente, retratados.



Claro, mas nem toda a gente se apercebe disso.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jun 2020 às 00:26)

belem disse:


> Então e tu estavas lá? Como sabes que é publicidade enganosa?
> 
> Eu não estava lá, mas estou habituado a relatos em que me falam de milhares, e  que na verdade, sãp centenas. Daí que tenha dito que  talvez fossem centenas. Isto porque tem sido assim ao longo de vários anos.
> Mas claro que descrições deste género, não são registadas pelo meu projeto. Apenas podem sugerir a possibilidade de existirem muitos pirilampos na região, mas tal necessitará de confirmação definitiva (no local).
> ...


Parece-me que interpretaste mal o meu comentário... estava genuinamente interessado em saber se tinhas estado lá, uma vez que no vídeo só se vê um pirilampo e por isso ter dito que era "publicidade enganosa".


----------



## belem (22 Jun 2020 às 11:39)

João Pedro disse:


> Parece-me que interpretaste mal o meu comentário... estava genuinamente interessado em saber se tinhas estado lá, uma vez que no vídeo só se vê um pirilampo e por isso ter dito que era "publicidade enganosa".



Eu vi 3 ou talvez 4. E penso que dá para perceber que ele quis  filmar a curta distância e que usou uma luz para fazer a filmagem, ora isto tira a visibilidade das luzes produzidas pelos pirilampos em redor. Portanto, penso que isto ajuda a explicar o motivo pelo qual possivelmente não vemos mais pirilampos.

As probabilidades de eu estar lá não eram assim muitas, mas tudo bem, tu lá sabes porque dizes o que dizes.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jun 2020 às 15:52)

belem disse:


> As probabilidades de eu estar lá não eram assim muitas, mas tudo bem, tu lá sabes porque dizes o que dizes.


Foi pelo que escreveste que disse o que disse; pareceu-me que tinhas estado lá, apesar de achar estranho e por isso perguntei. Eu, por acaso, até conheço o autor do vídeo


----------



## belem (22 Jun 2020 às 21:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Foi pelo que escreveste que disse o que disse; pareceu-me que tinhas estado lá, apesar de achar estranho e por isso perguntei. Eu, por acaso, até conheço o autor do vídeo



É que estou habituado a esse tipo de relatos.
Com o entusiasmo as pessoas pensam genuinamente que estão a ver milhares, mas quando é feita uma contagem, ficamos pelas centenas.

É realmente complicado ver milhares de forma concentrada.
Mas já vi tremendas aglomerações em que facilmente se contavam mais de mil pirilampos, bastando apenas andar um bocado. Depois se queriamos ver mais mil e outros mil  só tinhamos que continuar a andar.
Como já contei aqui, houve até uma noite em que em muitos lugares era difícil de sentar para descansar, pois até o chão estava cheio de pirilampos (ainda por cima em muitos casos eram  fêmeas, que na época alta dos adultos, são normalmente muito menos numerosas do que os machos).
Lembro-me que entraram até vários pirilampos em casa.
Eu ainda terei que voltar a estudar aquela região.
Contudo acho que ainda nem sequer visitei as zonas com mais potencial (num futuro próximo, em princípio).


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jul 2020 às 22:23)

Ontem à noite vi pirilampos a cerca de 30-50 metros do mar, em Labruge. Fiquei altamente surpreendido pois não esperava encontrá-los num ambiente tão agreste. É normal?


----------



## belem (15 Jul 2020 às 23:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Ontem à noite vi pirilampos a cerca de 30-50 metros do mar, em Labruge. Fiquei altamente surpreendido pois não esperava encontrá-los num ambiente tão agreste. É normal?



Que tipo de luz produziam?


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jul 2020 às 22:25)

belem disse:


> Que tipo de luz produziam?


Igual, ou muito semelhante, à dos que vi no Uíma.


----------



## belem (16 Jul 2020 às 22:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Igual, ou muito semelhante, à dos que vi no Uíma.



Flashes?

Em princípio, devem ser pirilampos do género _Luciola.
_
Não é muito comum estarem tão perto do mar, mas em certos locais, tal pode ocorrer (sobretudo quando existe alguma vegetação relativamente perto do mar).


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jul 2020 às 23:05)

belem disse:


> Flashes?
> 
> Em princípio, devem ser pirilampos do género _Luciola.
> _
> Não é muito comum estarem tão perto do mar, mas em certos locais, tal pode ocorrer (sobretudo quando existe alguma vegetação relativamente perto do mar).


Sim, flashes. E sim, numa zona com vegetação à altura da cintura, mais coisa menos coisa.
Sensivelmente por aqui:


----------



## belem (18 Jul 2020 às 12:02)

E tens alguma ideia de quantos vistes?


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jul 2020 às 21:48)

belem disse:


> E tens alguma ideia de quantos vistes?


Não eram muitos, alguns 20 no máximo.


----------



## belem (5 Set 2020 às 00:19)

Com o tlm:


Entretanto, já  comprei uma câmera decente, agora tenho que me habituar a ela!


----------



## belem (6 Out 2020 às 21:48)

http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/


----------



## belem (6 Out 2020 às 21:59)

Enquanto em finais de Setembro, poucas larvas de pirilampo eram observadas na Reserva Lightalive de Óbidos,  ontem (debaixo de chuviscos) já foram observadas bastantes larvas, que provavelmente estão a emergir dos seus refúgios (nos quais se abrigaram durante os meses secos e quentes de verão).
Em finais de Setembro foram observados igualmente alguns ramos e troncos em decomposição a luzir (tendo sido colonizados por um fungo luminoso), mas ontem foram observados vários novos pontos de emergência de outros fungos luminosos (desta feita a colonizar as folhas caídas no chão).


----------



## belem (6 Out 2020 às 22:28)

Por vezes, basta uma pequena chuvada, para o chão da floresta começar, repentinamente, a iluminar-se.
Observei tal fenómeno, no ano passado (debaixo de alguns carvalhos-cerquinhos).
Em poucos minutos, várias folhas caídas começaram a acender a sua luz,


----------



## belem (6 Out 2020 às 22:55)

Aqui pode-se ver a expansão de um fungo luminoso (a decompôr folhas caídas no solo).
Daqui uns tempos, poderá formar um tapete.


----------



## belem (7 Out 2020 às 23:29)

Parte da Reserva Lightalve de Óbidos, está inserida na Rede Natura, e portante existe alguma continuidade de habitats, além desta reserva.

Este fungo luminoso foi fotografado a cerca de 150 metros da reserva em 2018 (aconselho a usar zoom):





Autor: Gonçalo Lemos

http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2020/10/


----------



## belem (31 Out 2020 às 18:08)

Em Leiria:






Mais aqui: http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2020/10/


----------



## belem (7 Nov 2020 às 16:41)

Mais aqui:
http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2020/11/omphalotus-olearius-em-sesimbra.html


----------



## belem (13 Nov 2020 às 14:47)

*7. Jardim da Capela de São Jerónimo, Lisboa*



A capela de São Jerónimo, em Belém, está rodeada por um jardim da autoria de Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles. Foto: Google Maps

Desconhecia que tinha sido o GRT o autor deste espaço verde...

Foi neste mesmo espaço, que fiz esta investigação:

_«Em apenas uma noite de  Maio de 2001, foram contadas pelo menos, 155 fêmeas de Lamprohiza e pelo menos 310 machos de Luciola sp. num zambujal com cerca de somente 75 metros quadrados, que fica perto do Parque Florestal de Monsanto (mais concretamente no Restelo) 

Neste zambujal,  foram observadas as conchas de alguns caracóis (Theba pisana, Cornu aspersum, Rumina decollata, Otala lactea, entre outros).muitos acantos e heras e geologicamente, situa-se no complexo vulcânico de Lisboa.»...
_
_«...No Bairro do Restelo, um zambujal antigo, com cerca de 75 metros quadrados, abrigava até 2008 (as observações iniciaram-se em 1997), Luciola sp e mais outras 3 espécies de pirilampos: Lamprohiza paulinoi, uma espécie ainda por identificar e hoje apenas tem sido observada uma espécie (Nyctophila reichii) e em densidades muito mais baixas do que no passado._
_Terá sido esta a primeira prova documentada em Portugal, do desaparecimento de populações de pirilampos (mesmo dentro de espaços florestais)._
_Segundo o que o nosso projeto, conseguiu apurar, muito provavelmente foi a remoção excessiva de húmus florestal, assim como de plantas e troncos, que causou o desaparecimento destas populações._
_Este caso, já foi apresentado aqui no blog (link)_
_Este ano já visitámos esta floresta, e pudemos confirmar, que a Câmara Municipal de Lisboa, fez realmente um bom trabalho, pois as condições do habitat melhoraram muito ao longo dos anos, as árvores estão saudáveis e isto sem qualquer custo extra de manutenção._
_Uma espécie desconhecida, de diminutas dimensões e produtora de pequenos e rápidos «flashes» foi aqui observada na Primavera de 1997._
_Seria a Lampyroidea quadrinotata quadrinotata, que é mencionada como presente em Portugal, pela Naturdata? Não sabemos ainda.»_

*https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2020/03/os-pirilampos-do-sul-da-estremadura.html*

*Mais aqui: https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/search?q=sustentabilidade*

O resultado da nossa investigação sugere que foi a remoção excessiva de húmus florestal (assim como da vegetação e troncos, que estavam presentes no solo) que causou a extinção de várias populações de pirilampos assim como a degradação da floresta local.

Interessante, que só hoje li o que o GRT, dizia a respeito desta temática (das ditas limpezas florestais):

GRT: _«A limpeza da floresta é um mito. O que se limpa na floresta, a matéria orgânica? E o que se faz à matéria orgânica, deita-se fora, queima-se? Dantes era com essa matéria que se ia mantendo a agricultura em boas condições e melhorando a qualidade dos solos. E, ao mesmo tempo, era mantida a quantidade suficiente na mata para que houvesse uma maior capacidade de retenção da água._

_Com a limpeza exaustiva transformámos a mata num espelho e a água corre mais velozmente e menos se retém na mata, portanto mais seco fica o ambiente._

_V: Se as matas estivessem bem limpas ardiam na mesma?_

_GRT: Ardiam na mesma e a capacidade de retenção da água não se dava, passava a haver um sistema torrencial. A limpeza tem que ser entendida como uma operação agrícola. Mas esta floresta monocultural de resinosas e eucaliptos, limpa ou não limpa, não serve para mais nada senão para arder. Aquela floresta vive para não ter gente. Se houvesse lá mais gente aquilo não ardia assim._

_https://visao.sapo.pt/atualidade/po...sta-tem-14-anos-mas-podia-ter-sido-dada-hoje/_


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2020 às 23:33)

Como já tinha referido antes, com micélios frescos de _Armillaria_ (que estejam a brilhar profusamente) é possível ler um livro com a sua luz:


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2020 às 14:29)

belem disse:


> Como já tinha referido antes, com micélios frescos de Armillaria (que estejam a brilhar profusamente) é possível ler um livro com a sua luz:



Muito bom, nunca tinha visto, uma coisa igual, é um verdadeiro fenómeno da natureza.


----------



## belem (29 Nov 2020 às 23:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Muito bom, nunca tinha visto, uma coisa igual, é um verdadeiro fenómeno da natureza.



Encontrar um exemplar de grandes dimensões e numa fase em que a luminescência é intensa, é realmente um golpe de sorte.
A maior parte dos que encontro ou são ainda pequenos, ou então não brilham assim muito.
Encontro mais vezes micélios pequenos e que brilham intensamente (como o de cima), do que micélios grandes que brilham pouco e ainda muito mais raro tem sido encontrar grandes exemplares a brihar intensamente, mas também não procuro assim tanto.
Mas existem certos locais e regiões, em que as possibilidades de encontrar exemplares mais exuberantes são um pouco maiores do que é normal.


----------



## belem (3 Dez 2020 às 23:39)

Já começam a ser visíveis as oligoquetas luminosas.

Há dois dias, fui buscar um pouco de composto (durante a noite) e vi luzes a acender dentro do amontoado (com uma lanterna consegui perceber o que estava a produzir a luminescência)..


----------



## belem (21 Dez 2020 às 22:24)

belem disse:


> Já começam a ser visíveis as oligoquetas luminosas.
> 
> Há dois dias, fui buscar um pouco de composto (durante a noite) e vi luzes a acender dentro do amontoado (com uma lanterna consegui perceber o que estava a produzir a luminescência)..



Encontrada no Vale do Guadiana, mesmo junto ao rio, na noite do último sábado (dia 19 de Dezembro).
Muita humidade (superior a 90%) e uma temperatura amena (cerca de 11-12ºc).
Fui apanhado de surpresa e só tinha comigo o tlm.






Esta além de brilhar diretamente do corpo, esguichava também um fluído luminoso que se mantinha aceso por uns 25 segundos.
Visto pessoalmente, a luz é mais intensa do que esta foto dá a entender (depois quero ir ao mesmo local com a minha câmera).
Ainda encontrei mais umas tantas que acendiam por onde eu passava (ou perto) e naquela parte do vale, ocorrem exemplares de grandes dimensões.


----------



## belem (19 Mar 2021 às 23:37)

Já começaram a aparecer os primeiros pirilampos adultos de 2021:


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mar 2021 às 21:13)

Ontem ao inicio da noite, já avistei os primeiros pirilampos desta temporada.


----------



## belem (27 Mar 2021 às 23:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ontem ao inicio da noite, já avistei os primeiros pirilampos desta temporada.



Interessante!
Então e como brilhavam?


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mar 2021 às 11:54)

belem disse:


> Interessante!
> Então e como brilhavam?



Vi-os num terreno, enquanto passava na estrada, mas já brilhavam com alguma intensidade, só como estava com alguma pressa, não parei para ver em condições.


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2021 às 20:41)

Quem já viu algum pirilampo ou outro ser luminoso (este ano ou em anos anteriores), se quiser falar do achado já sabe:

https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogs...tenho-recebido.html?showComment=1622582430944

Tanto pode ser por aqui, como por pm ou por email:
livinglightfestival@gmail.com

Obrigado!


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jun 2021 às 22:42)

Boa noite, @belem . Este ano os nossos amigos estão de volta, já avistei uma fêmea adulta há 2 dias (emitia luz) durante a noite enquanto chovia bastante. Hoje encontrei esta larva:


----------



## belem (8 Ago 2021 às 23:40)

Sempre tive curiosidade em tentar captar a luz de ramos e troncos luminosos (colonizados por _Armillaria)_ com o tlm.
Estes exemplares são oriundos de perto de Óbidos (alguns já são o resultado do cultivo experimental em cativeiro que entretanto realizei).
Esta variedade cresce numa floresta saudável e luxuriante e assume sobretudo um papel decompositor.
Não é nada fácil e até mesmo com máquinas fotográficas razoáveis, exige alguma perícia e paciência.
Ontem, talvez devido a uma conjugação de vários fatores favoráveis e uma pinga extra de sorte lá consegui captar o fenómeno com o tlm:


----------



## belem (8 Ago 2021 às 23:44)

Tronco em decomposição colonizado pelo fungo luminoso _Armillaria sp. _(a espécie ainda está a ser identificada):






Aqui consegui captar uma maior extensão.


----------



## belem (8 Ago 2021 às 23:54)




----------



## belem (8 Ago 2021 às 23:57)




----------



## belem (9 Ago 2021 às 00:00)

Este parece um jacaré luminoso a sondar a superfície da água.


----------



## belem (9 Ago 2021 às 11:07)




----------



## belem (9 Ago 2021 às 11:32)

A olho nu, e em condições totalmente escuras, a luminescência é mais intensa do que estas fotos levam a crer (talvez apenas uma ou outra foto esteja próxima da realidade, como a do «jacaré») e a côr da luz por vezes varia um pouco, mas é essencialmente uma mistura maravilhosa de verde com azul.
Estes pedaços de madeira, estão todos colonizados pelo mesmo  exemplar de _Armilaria _e ainda não atingiram o auge luminoso pois a madeira ainda apresenta alguma rigidez estrutural (com o tempo este fungo consegue até degradar a lignina!).


----------



## belem (5 Set 2021 às 00:31)

Pelo que tenho observado, pode levar algumas horas (cerca de 4 horas), após um ramo ser partido e começar a mostrar luminescência, mas a luz após ser ativada, pode-se estender por muitas horas (e pode ter muita intensidade mesmo após 24 horas):



Claro que a condição fundamental, é que o ramo esteja colonizado por um micélio ativo.

Há uns anos, o meu vizinho cortou algumas árvores e durante um passeio noturno, qual não foi o meu espanto, quando vários cepos, ramos e troncos, brilhavam na escuro!
Um espetáculo interessante de se observar e tal a intensidade de alguns exemplares, que se viam bem à distância , mesmo no meio da vegetação densa.
Parecia que alguém se tinha esquecido de apagar a fogueira, e que tinham ficado as brasas...
Sobretudo se o tempo estiver húmido, mas a perturbação direta da madeira, não é uma condição fundamental para a observação da luz, pois por vezes, a madeira é encontrada a brilhar, mesmo sem ser tocada.


----------



## belem (1 Nov 2021 às 19:34)

Reservas Lightalive: Novidades 2020/2021​


----------



## belem (8 Nov 2021 às 19:09)

Completamente inesperados estes achados:









						Primeiras referências sobre estafilinídeos bioluminescentes na Europa
					

Em toda a literatura mundial, apenas se conhecem 2 referências sobre bioluminescência em Staphylinidae e todas foram obtidas no Brasil e r...




					pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com


----------



## belem (25 Nov 2021 às 17:08)




----------



## belem (25 Nov 2021 às 23:38)




----------



## belem (1 Dez 2021 às 18:47)

belem disse:


> https://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/2020/04/



Entretanto, em conjunto com outros autores/autoras, publiquei isto: https://bioone.org/journals/annales...pterus/10.3161/00034541ANZ2021.71.3.005.short

A versão completa, para já, deverá estar apenas disponível para os assinantes da revista.
Quem quiser, aceder ao artigo completo (sem ser assinante), se quiser, envie-me uma pm (para já apenas posso partilhá-lo via mensagem privada ou email).
Posso adiantar que deverão ser necessários testes genéticos para distinguir _Phosphaenopterus_ de _Phosphaenus_, tal como aliás já tinha mencionado há uns tempos, no meu blog.


----------



## belem (9 Jan 2022 às 16:26)

belem disse:


> http://pirilampos-lightalive.blogspot.com/


Em Agosto de 2021, foi observado um fenómeno semelhante na Vila do Conde:














						Luz azul iluminou o mar em Vila Chã, Vila do Conde
					

Uma luz azul iluminou o mar da praia de Vila Chã, em Vila do Conde, na última sexta-feira. Um fenómeno conhecido por maré bioluminescente, provocado por alguns tipos de algas. A imagem foi captada …




					noticiasprimeiramao.pt


----------



## belem (17 Abr 2022 às 11:36)

Os primeiros pirilampos adultos deste ano, foram avistados no dia 13 de Abril em Santa Maria de Belém: um macho e uma fêmea de_ Lucíola_ _lusitanica _e uma fêmea de _Lamprohiza paulinoi._
No dia 15 de Abril foi observado um macho de _Lucíola_ em Carcavelos (poisado na vegetação durante uma intensa nortada).


----------



## belem (25 Abr 2022 às 14:31)

Foto tirada com o tlm ontem.

Descobri uma pequena população de pirilampos junto à praia e mesmo encostada à estrada da marginal. Incrível como ainda persistem ali, mas os arbustos e a inclinação do terreno, devem protegê-los do vento, do sol, do pisoteio,  da luz forte dos candeeiros e dos veículos. Na noite passada observei neste pequeno oásis 6 fēmeas adultas de Lamprohiza paulinoi, sendo algumas de grandes dimensões (talvez as maiores que já vi). Seriam cerca de 22:30 quando algumas começaram a recolher-se.


----------



## belem (25 Abr 2022 às 19:47)

belem disse:


> Ver anexo 1495
> 
> Foto tirada com o tlm ontem.
> 
> Descobri uma pequena população de pirilampos junto à praia e mesmo encostada à estrada da marginal. Incrível como ainda persistem ali, mas os arbustos e a inclinação do terreno, devem protegê-los do vento, do sol, do pisoteio,  da luz forte dos candeeiros e dos veículos. Na noite passada observei neste pequeno oásis 6 fēmeas adultas de Lamprohiza paulinoi, sendo algumas de grandes dimensões (talvez as maiores que já vi). Seriam cerca de 22:30 quando algumas começaram a recolher-se.


Também reparei que várias tamargueiras estavam pejadas de orvalho, o que também pode ajudar a aumentar a humidade na superfície dos solos, mesmo em noites sem chuva. Para tal ocorrer também ajuda se o vento se mantiver fraco e a humidade do ar elevada.
Perto, na zona da Mata da Quinta dos Ingleses também existem zonas de maior humidade e num vale com um ribeiro temporário, ocorrem grandes orvalhadas, nevoeiro (como ontem) e inversões térmicas. Aqui é um dos poucos locais em toda a região onde se podem observar larvas a brilhar espontâneamente, porque é suficientemente escuro, húmido e coberto de vegetação.


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2022 às 21:48)

belem disse:


> Também reparei que várias tamargueiras estavam pejadas de orvalho, o que também pode ajudar a aumentar a humidade na superfície dos solos, mesmo em noites sem chuva. Para tal ocorrer também ajuda se o vento se mantiver fraco e a humidade do ar elevada.
> Perto, na zona da Mata da Quinta dos Ingleses também existem zonas de maior humidade e num vale com um ribeiro temporário, ocorrem grandes orvalhadas, nevoeiro (como ontem) e inversões térmicas. Aqui é um dos poucos locais em toda a região onde se podem observar larvas a brilhar espontâneamente, porque é suficientemente escuro, húmido e coberto de vegetação.



Infelizmente é um local que vai ser profundamente alterado e urbanizado em grande parte:






						Plano de Pormenor do Espaço de Reestruturação Urbanística de Carcavelos-Sul | Câmara Municipal de Cascais
					

Toda a informação relativa ao concelho de Cascais, para quem reside, visita, ou trabalha. Serviços, agenda, eventos, imagens, vídeos e noticias.




					www.cascais.pt
				












						Quinta dos Ingleses: megaprojeto de Carcavelos em consulta pública
					

O projeto prevê a construção de 850 habitações, hotel, comércio e serviços, uma escola e outros equipamentos.




					reportugal.vidaimobiliaria.com
				




Lê-se em https://casadasaranhas.com/2020/07/...atrimonio-natural-historico-e-cultural-unico/
"Mas a grande perda será a nível da densa massa arbórea e vegetação endémica da mata, onde atualmente nidificam milhares de aves migratórias e que terá um forte impacto ambiental a muitos níveis."

Eu próprio vivi na zona, no Bairro da Torre, e registei muitas imagens desta última parcela de habitat semi-natural junto à costa da marginal Oeiras-Cascais.
Não tenho dúvidas de que com o avançar deste projecto urbanístico se vai perder mais um nicho de biodiversidade.


----------



## belem (25 Abr 2022 às 23:44)

Acho que li algures que esse projeto foi reprovado, mas como estou no telemóvel e já é um bocado tarde para mim, só depois é que terei tempo para confirmar e vir aqui postar algo sobre isso.


----------



## belem (10 Mai 2022 às 23:15)




----------



## belem (10 Mai 2022 às 23:42)

belem disse:


> Acho que li algures que esse projeto foi reprovado, mas como estou no telemóvel e já é um bocado tarde para mim, só depois é que terei tempo para confirmar e vir aqui postar algo sobre isso.


Ainda não encontrei o link, mas falei com uma pessoa ligada à  Câmara Municipal de Cascais e foi-me dito que esse projeto foi realmente reprovado. 
Uma das razões apresentadas, é que iria provocar um congestionamento ainda maior do que já existe e tal seria incomportável.


----------



## belem (26 Jun 2022 às 17:32)

Por esta altura começam a surgir as espécies estivais de pirilampo em Portugal.
Este documentário retrata o _Lampyris noctiluca _no Reino Unido_,_ uma espécie também presente em Portugal:



_L. noctiluca _na Estónia:


Em França:


----------



## belem (3 Ago 2022 às 11:04)

A ver se este ano vamos ver este fenómeno de novo por cá:


----------



## belem (19 Ago 2022 às 21:34)

Interessante este vídeo que encontrei no youtube.
Aqui dá para ver claramente como certos machos de _Luciola_ alternam o uso de ambas as lanternas, além de as sincronizarem.
Já tinha visto este tipo de comportamento antes, mas foi bom ver tal filmado..
Por vezes também mantêm ambas as lanternas acesas de forma permanente, quando se sentem ameaçados, mas tal também já foi observado em vôo, sem qualquer perturbação aparente.
E também já vi este tipo de flashes em machos de _Luciola _que permaneciam imóveis do chão (provavelmente na fase final da sua vida):


----------



## belem (19 Ago 2022 às 21:37)

Bom documentário sobre os pirilampos da Coreia:

Algumas espécies são algo semelhantes às que temos por cá.


----------



## belem (9 Out 2022 às 19:53)

A curiosa história dos nomes dados aos pirilampos em Portugal:









						Caminhos do português
					





					books.google.pt


----------

